# FiiO Q1MKII- Native DSD Support, XMOS USB DAC chip, DAC AK4452, 20 hours



## FiiO (Jul 18, 2017)

FiiO Q1MKII is the updated version of Q1





Apple MFi Certified DAC & Amp with Native DSD Support

Utilizes the professional XMOS USB DAC chip

Apple MFi Certified

Hi-Res Audio Certified

Supports up to 384kHz/32bit for PCM format

Supports native DSD up to DSD256

Dual crystal oscillators for faithful audio decoding

Dual headphone outputs, support both 3.5mm standard and 2.5mm balanced

Discrete high quality DAC AK4452

20 hours ultra-long battery life

How come FiiO Q1 Mark II is not advertised as a DAC for android phones?
Please kindly read the Post#18 on the thread.


----------



## FiiO

The all-new Q1 Mark II (Q1MKII)-- MFi Certified DAC/Amp with Native DSD Decoding

Compatible with Apple latest iOS + Innovative ADC Volume Adjustment + Rotary Knob Design + Perfectly Aligned Design


----------



## FiiO

DSD Identification + Dual Headphone Output + Can be used as a DAC to iPhone / PC or as an amplifier for music player + Automatic Identifies the Input Signal + Gain and Bass + Various Accessories

Retail Price in USA: $99.99


----------



## FiiO

Dear All the friends, the review tour of Q1MKII will be ready to be released at next week, please kindly stay tuned.


----------



## superuser1

This looks awesome. I am definitely getting this!


----------



## Witcher

Nice! will definately give this a try when it's out.


----------



## mike138

Any word on when this and the F9 will be out? That combination may end up being one of the best current values in audio.


----------



## fourrobert13

Subscribed.  

Definitely interested in this.


----------



## RyanM

Wow. Looking like incredible value. Looking forward to this.


----------



## Kevin_a7

Supports android ?


----------



## Discman634

Just making sure the balanced headphone cables I bought fo Pono will not work balanced on this right?


----------



## RAQemUP

This takes a 2.5 TRRS for balanced output like in the AK, Onkyo/Pioneer, and other Fiio stuff.


----------



## fourrobert13

Kevin_a7 said:


> Supports android ?


Read through the pictures and you'll find your answer.


----------



## Undertones (Jul 17, 2017)

Fiio. The Q1 was popular because it was a good DAC/Amp with good power output when used single-ended. That made it a good choice when people bought their first headphones like Audio-Technica M50X, Sennheiser HD598 or a budget IEM. These people won't be using balanced just as the majority of people won't either because the cables for balanced are expensive or not possible without DIY modifications to a headphone like the AKG K702.

The Q1 MKII has poor power output of 75mW into 32Ω when used unbalanced which is what most people will be using.

If the MKII replaces the MKI then I see that as a betrayal of Fiio to its first time budget customers who helped build your brand in the first place. The MKII looks to be a great product but it is for a different market segment.

*Update:* Fiio has responded. The MKI will stay in production along side the MKII.


----------



## FiiO

mike138 said:


> Any word on when this and the F9 will be out? That combination may end up being one of the best current values in audio.



Q1MKII will be released into market in August. F9 is ready for the market at the end of July.


----------



## FiiO

Kevin_a7 said:


> Supports android ?


According to our tests , the Q1 Mark II is compatible with most of the Android phones, but considering that there are too many kinds of Android devices with different standards , we cannot make sure it's compatible with all of them. so this function is not advertised.


----------



## FiiO

Undertones said:


> Fiio. The Q1 was popular because it was a good DAC/Amp with good power output when used single-ended. That made it a good choice when people bought their first headphones like Audio-Technica M50X, Sennheiser HD598 or a budget IEM. These people won't be using balanced just as the majority of people won't either because the cables for balanced are expensive or not possible without DIY modifications to a headphone like the AKG K702.
> 
> The Q1 MKII has poor power output of 75mW into 32Ω when used unbalanced which is what most people will be using.
> 
> If the MKII replaces the MKI then I see that as a betrayal of Fiio to its first time budget customers who helped build your brand in the first place. The MKII looks to be a great product but it is for a different market segment.



Yep, you are right , Q1 and Q1 MKII are for different market segment, for now, the Q1 is still selling on the market , it will not be discontinued at present.


----------



## demond (Jul 18, 2017)

*
 
How come FiiO Q1 Mark II is not advertised as a DAC for android phones?*

Here, I would like to make an explanation about the frequently asked question here: Could Q1 Mark II support Android phones?
The answer is YES. During the development, Q1 MKII working with Android phones had been a target of our R&D department. We had run tests with many android phones that were released within these two years including those with Micro USB port and Type-C port. We even opened a mound to produce a batch of dedicated USB cables for this. However, we didn't plan to advertise that Q1 MKII could work with android phones. Some of you might think that it's quite silly not advertising this. But why don't we do that?


<Adaptor cable designed for android phones>

*There're two reasons:

1. Uncertainty of system compatibility*
In 2013, FiiO released the first DAC&Amp E18 for android phones. Its feature is working as s DAC with android phones. Therefore, we'd spent tons of time on testing and adapting with the android phones on the market. We even had the List of phones E18 supports on our website at the time. And our agents and users voluntarily give us feedback and enrich the list. And after that we would recommend our customers to check the list before buying E18 and thought that this could solve all the problems and no complaints any more.
However, thing is not as simple as we thought. Since the android phone brands, models and system versions are too many and term of validity of the list is short, some phones that could work with E18 before suddenly couldn't work with it after system update. Some phones that couldn't work with E18 suddenly could work with E18 after update. Besides the compatible issue resulting from system, there is also the connection problem. There're two kinds of ports on android phones: Micro USB and Type-C. Some of them could support OTG while some couldn't. And the products coming from the same series of one brand would vary with the launch time.

<E18 using with cellphones>

*2. It might cause phones to supply power to Q1MKII*
The last thing you wanna see is that the DAC shortens the battery life of your cellphone. Since the USB port definition of android phones are different, some phones would recognize the OTG device then supply power and play music. The battery consumption would be huge for the cellphone. Then you might be in awkward situation: the DAC still has power but your cellphone is out of juice. This would affect your use of cellphone.
The above two problems could be easily solved on iPhone. Since we've used the dedicated chips from Apple, we don't have to worry about the compatibility after firmware update. And the DAC would stop charging when it recognizes the iPhone. Since there're too many android phone brands on the market and there's no unified port definition, we could only make the Q1MKII compatible with some hot-selling models on the market.
Though we had tested Q1 MKII with most of the hot-selling android phones on the market, we don't advertise Q1MKII could support android phones and describe this in the product introduction. We need to be responsible to our users and we don't want this to be a trouble to our users. Meanwhile, we're already working on the scheme for Type-C port in the hope of using dedicated USB cable+FiiO app to achieve digital output. However, we wouldn't advertise this unless we could actually achieve this. Please kindly understand.
-------------------------------------------------------------
PS
Compatibility with Sony DAPs
If you want to use the Q1MKII as a DAC for Sony WM series players, you will have to use the USB adaptor cable from Sony. For example, the WMC-NWH10 sold in Japan. The DIY decoding cable that some MOJO users buy are also upgraded from this adaptor cables by changing the Micro connector.

<SONY WMPort , Adaptor cable WMC-NWH10 for Third-party DAC>
One end is WMPort ,and the other end is USB female connector

As to Sony PHA series DAC, you just need the included cable to use with WM series players. But that cable doesn't work with DACs of other brands, because Sony has restrictions on the cable just like Apple. Of course Sony hopes that WM series player users could buy the PHA series DAC and that's understandable. So if you want to use the Sony WM series players with other brands' DAC, you would need the adaptor cable mentioned above.


----------



## Undertones

FiiO said:


> Yep, you are right , Q1 and Q1 MKII are for different market segment, for now, the Q1 is still selling on the market , it will not be discontinued at present.



Thanks. That is good to hear.


----------



## FiiO

Dear all the friends, 

The Review Tour of FiiO Q1 Mark II Apple MFi Certified DAC & Amp Starts Right Now. https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/t...fi-certified-dac-amp-starts-right-now.855440/ 

You are warmly welcome to join us there !!


----------



## Detectit

Android is a real culprit on DAC out especially with my HTC U11 with only USB C. 

Wonder if this one would work.


----------



## demond

Detectit said:


> Android is a real culprit on DAC out especially with my HTC U11 with only USB C.
> 
> Wonder if this one would work.


The support for Android phones is uncertain, although it supports such as Samsung/XiaoMi and type-C.


----------



## damex

so basically after 'review tour' is 'over' - it will be shipped to retail market?
maybe we could expect it to be available earlier?

i have seen that fiio x7-2 will be available shipped next week to some markets...


----------



## frifox (Jul 19, 2017)

This looks like a good upgrade for me. Just bought balanced cables for my IEMs, and Q1's balanced output is perfect timing.

My wish-list for Q1 (would love to get confirmed before buying)
- Pitch black noise floor with sensitive IEMs
- No need for drivers when used on all OS's (Win/Mac/Android/iOS)
- Volume can be controlled via host - on all 4 OS's
- Volume can be further fine-tuned/limited onboard, to avoid ear-bleeding 100% volume accidents
- Internal battery - don't want to drain cellphone's battery while on the go (on E17 you can toggle charging via usb)
- Balanced out

I've tried many/most FiiO products and so far my trusty E17 is the only one that meets all of my "wants" (aside from balanced output). Windows PC at home, Mac at work, Galaxy S8 when on the run - all work flawlessly with E17. No surprise that it's still going for $180 on Amazon


----------



## RAQemUP

With the XMOS chip present and higher than 24/96, guarantees it needs OS driver to work.


----------



## FiiO

RAQemUP said:


> With the XMOS chip present and higher than 24/96, guarantees it needs OS driver to work.


When using the device with a Windows computer for the first time, needs to install the driver. 
When using with a MAC OS computer, it doesn't need any drivers.


----------



## nplateau

Wow, only $100!  I'm definitely buying this.


----------



## BunchOfAtoms

Undertones said:


> The Q1 MKII has poor power output of 75mW into 32Ω when used unbalanced which is what most people will be using.
> 
> If the MKII replaces the MKI then I see that as a betrayal of Fiio to its first time budget customers who helped build your brand in the first place. The MKII looks to be a great product but it is for a different market segment.



Who would typically prefer and choose the MKI compared to the MKII and viceversa?


----------



## haoyuan

Fiio is going all out 2.5 balanced, even as they stated in all of their marketing material.  Here's to hoping they will release a E12, A5 sized amp with balanced output something in 2018.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

FiiO said:


> Q1MKII will be released into market in August. F9 is ready for the market at the end of July.



Awesome!
Stacking this with X5iii or X7ii should be awesome!


----------



## nplateau

I think this is really to promote use as a balanced amp/dac, with the low power single-ended connection there as almost an add-on for other IEMs.


----------



## BunchOfAtoms

Output impedance?


----------



## Cornu Ammonis

Is the line-out the SE or balanced port? What's its voltage?


----------



## FiiO

Cornu Ammonis said:


> Is the line-out the SE or balanced port? What's its voltage?


Dear friend,

The line-out is the SE. You may get more information from this picture: 





Best regards


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Awesome!
> Stacking this with X5iii or X7ii should be awesome!



I was thinking the same thing... until I saw that it was 200mW@32Ω where the X5iii is 240mW@32Ω. Though, maybe the background will be darker... dunno. I'm still interested though.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

What would be wonderful... if this taking in an SE signal can output a Balance Line-Out (not just headphone out). If that is the case, I can guarantee I will purchase one. Now, it would be out of mere curiosity.


----------



## FlacAlac

Will this be able to work with an Ipod Gen 7?


----------



## JWolf

If I wanted to, could I use the digital cable that came with the X3II to output digital audio to the Q1II?


----------



## Ynot1

WayTooCrazy said:


> What would be wonderful... if this taking in an SE signal can output a Balance Line-Out (not just headphone out). If that is the case, I can guarantee I will purchase one. Now, it would be out of mere curiosity.



Signal ended source being split into balance is probably not the same as balance output from the dac. But the input may be beneficiary to more power. As for signal quality it is still garbage in and garbage out, granted headfi garbage is infinitesimally small.


----------



## demond

FlacAlac said:


> Will this be able to work with an Ipod Gen 7?





JWolf said:


> If I wanted to, could I use the digital cable that came with the X3II to output digital audio to the Q1II?


Sorry, Q1MarkerⅡ only support ios system, iPod nano 7Gen not ios.
And X3Ⅱ digital to Q1Ⅱ can not support too.


----------



## JWolf

demond said:


> Sorry, Q1MarkerⅡ only support ios system, iPod nano 7Gen not ios.
> And X3Ⅱ digital to Q1Ⅱ can not support too.



Why can't the Q1 Mark II support the digital stream from other Fiio products?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

@demond Will this output a Balanced Line-out as well, or just Balanced Headphone out? I assume the former... but both would be awesome!


----------



## fourrobert13

JWolf said:


> Why can't the Q1 Mark II support the digital stream from other Fiio products?


Because they don't support digital out except for the X5III, X7, and X7II.  FiiO has said that this device may or may not work with Android so they don't advertise it.  We'll have wait and see what actual users report.


----------



## JWolf

fourrobert13 said:


> Because they don't support digital out except for the X5III, X7, and X7II.  FiiO has said that this device may or may not work with Android so they don't advertise it.  We'll have wait and see what actual users report.



The X3II and X3III support digital out. So does the Q1M2 support digital in via an RCA port?


----------



## fourrobert13

JWolf said:


> The X3II and X3III support digital out. So does the Q1M2 support digital in via an RCA port?


I'm talking digital out through usb which is how I understood the original post regarding this.  They'll all do line out, but the rest can do coax out, or the new X5III, X7, and X7II can do digital out through usb which the X3III cannot like the N3 and M2s can.  I may have misunderstood and if I did my apologies, but this is what I thought was being discussed.


----------



## JWolf

If the Q1M2 is not compatible as a DAC for RCA digital out, then it's a useless waste of space.


----------



## fourrobert13

JWolf said:


> If the Q1M2 is not compatible as a DAC for RCA digital out, then it's a useless waste of space.


Info is limited at the moment, but it has a shared line out/input.  Hopefully @FiiO can answer this.  No info on their website about this device either.


----------



## Ynot1

I have a lot more stuff with optical digital versus coaxial digital. I wonder if optical has better performance than coaxial. And optical cables are cheap.


----------



## Ynot1

I don't think this will be possible, but it could help people who wants to tap the same source. And having this feature may encourage more sales as there may not be a limit to dasiy chaining. If the Q1MK2 outputs digital and inputs digital at the same time, with the first one just amping from usb, you could have a headfi party. I guess you can get an optical splitter and do this as well.


----------



## georgelai57

I think it is important to remember that the recommended retail price is but USD99. I for one will get one without even testing it.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

georgelai57 said:


> I think it is important to remember that the recommended retail price is but USD99. I for one will get one without even testing it.



That is probably the case for most of us. I don't live anywhere near a Hi-Fi shop, let alone one that carries Fiio products.


----------



## demond

JWolf said:


> Why can't the Q1 Mark II support the digital stream from other Fiio products?


Q1Ⅱ mainly for iOS product development, so...


----------



## JWolf

demond said:


> Q1Ⅱ mainly for iOS product development, so...



But it would be better if it had an RCA jack for digital in. I can see a number of uses for it depending on how good it sounds.


----------



## fourrobert13

JWolf said:


> But it would be better if it had an RCA jack for digital in. I can see a number of uses for it depending on how good it sounds.


I'm pretty sure that option is being saved for their totl DAC/amp that will share amp modules with the X7II.  That's my guess at least.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

fourrobert13 said:


> I'm pretty sure that option is being saved for their totl DAC/amp that will share amp modules with the X7II.  That's my guess at least.



Agreed, and probably not appropriate for target audience of a $99 Dac/Amp...regardless of how awesome that would make it.


----------



## demond

Indeed
Each product for the crowd and the price is well planned in advance.
If you need more features, you may need to choose Q3 or Q5.
If only need a convenient use and do not want to spend too much money, of course, the most suitable is Q1MarkⅡ.


----------



## JWolf

demond said:


> Indeed
> Each product for the crowd and the price is well planned in advance.
> If you need more features, you may need to choose Q3 or Q5.
> If only need a convenient use and do not want to spend too much money, of course, the most suitable is Q1MarkⅡ.



The Q1MII is not the most suitable. In fact, it's the least suitable.You've got a DAC section that you may not be able to make use of if you wanted to. IMHO, that makes the Q1MII sub-par.


----------



## fourrobert13

JWolf said:


> The Q1MII is not the most suitable. In fact, it's the least suitable.You've got a DAC section that you may not be able to make use of if you wanted to. IMHO, that makes the Q1MII sub-par.


Sub-par to your standards or needs but not everyone else's.  If someone needs a cheap DAC/amp for the laptop then this is the route to go.  I wouldn't expect all the bells and whistles at this price point so I'm not sure what your issue is with this device.  Compared to the original Q1, it's an upgrade and the original Q1 was an entry level DAC/amp that cost $69.  This one is $99 and does balanced.  If you want more than that, then get your wallet out because all those extras you want cost more money.  It's pretty obvious this device doesn't meet your needs, but that's not a reason to call it sub-par.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

fourrobert13 said:


> Sub-par to your standards or needs but not everyone else's.  If someone needs a cheap DAC/amp for the laptop then this is the route to go.  I wouldn't expect all the bells and whistles at this price point so I'm not sure what your issue is with this device.  Compared to the original Q1, it's an upgrade and the original Q1 was an entry level DAC/amp that cost $69.  This one is $99 and does balanced.  If you want more than that, then get your wallet out because all those extras you want cost more money.  It's pretty obvious this device doesn't meet your needs, but that's not a reason to call it sub-par.



Agreed.


----------



## Kevin_a7

demond said:


> Indeed
> Each product for the crowd and the price is well planned in advance.
> If you need more features, you may need to choose Q3 or Q5.
> If only need a convenient use and do not want to spend too much money, of course, the most suitable is Q1MarkⅡ.



Date of presentation of Q3?


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

Will this work with the iPod nano?


----------



## JWolf

fourrobert13 said:


> Sub-par to your standards or needs but not everyone else's.  If someone needs a cheap DAC/amp for the laptop then this is the route to go.  I wouldn't expect all the bells and whistles at this price point so I'm not sure what your issue is with this device.  Compared to the original Q1, it's an upgrade and the original Q1 was an entry level DAC/amp that cost $69.  This one is $99 and does balanced.  If you want more than that, then get your wallet out because all those extras you want cost more money.  It's pretty obvious this device doesn't meet your needs, but that's not a reason to call it sub-par.



All those extras... All it needs is an RCA input for digital audio.


----------



## JWolf

demond said:


> If only need a convenient use and do not want to spend too much money, of course, the most suitable is Q1MarkⅡ.



But the problem is that it's inconvenient without an RCA jack for digital audio.


----------



## Brooko

JWolf said:


> But the problem is that it's inconvenient without an RCA jack for digital audio.


FiiO never advertised it as such.  Read the marketing material.  Firstly, they've designed it for use with iOS devices now that the headphone jacks are going (smart move).  Should be compatible with a lot of Android too.  USB audio out for laptops etc. Its a $99 device.

You keep saying its not fit for purpose.  You're just expecting an Apple to be an Orange (pardon the pun).  Suggest looking elsewhere - this FiiO is not for you.  personally (as an iPhone owner). I'm really looking forward to testing it!


----------



## JWolf

Brooko said:


> iOS devices now that the headphone jacks are going (smart move)



I think removing the headphone jack is a bad idea. Try charging your iPhone 7 while listening to something with headphones. Can't be done. it also means having to carry around a small cable to be able to use headphones. So really, this was not a good idea.


----------



## Brooko

I meant it's a smart move for FiiO to be making a device like this for use with Apple devices. And personally I think it'll sell really well.


----------



## bobhoward

JWolf said:


> I think removing the headphone jack is a bad idea. Try charging your iPhone 7 while listening to something with headphones. Can't be done. it also means having to carry around a small cable to be able to use headphones. So really, this was not a good idea.



I ended up buying like 5 of those stupid adapters and just leave them on my portable headphones... guess if Apple was looking for an extra $20 from me it was a great idea. 

Love your Star Trek V avatar btw .... what does god need with a starship?


----------



## JWolf

How can one charge an iPhone 7 while using headphones? Streaming video or playing a game can drain the battery. So if I want to do something that makes sound and I also need to have the phone on charge while doing so yet a nned to use headphones, how do I do this? That's what makes taking away the headphone jack a very bad idea.

As for the Q1MII, is there some adapter that would adapt an RCA DAC cable to one the Q1MII would accept?


----------



## fourrobert13

JWolf said:


> How can one charge an iPhone 7 while using headphones? Streaming video or playing a game can drain the battery. So if I want to do something that makes sound and I also need to have the phone on charge while doing so yet a nned to use headphones, how do I do this? That's what makes taking away the headphone jack a very bad idea.
> 
> As for the Q1MII, is there some adapter that would adapt an RCA DAC cable to one the Q1MII would accept?


I'm not an apple user outside of occasionally buying music from iTunes.  If I recall, they were pimping their bluetooth earpods rather than being wired so technically you can charge your phone and listen so long as you use bluetooth.  Perhaps there's some type on multi-port OTG adapter one could use as well, but I really don't know.


----------



## fish1050

I was intrigued when I first heard about the Q1 MKII but now I see it will be of no use to me and I will stick with my Q1 as I don't have balanced headphones and no plans to upgrade.  I really don't need the DAC from the Q1 as I only use the amp section with my A17.  At this point I wish that Fiio would finally upgrade the A3 which is just a rebadged E11K as it is very long in the tooth by today's standards.   The amp section in the Q1 while not as powerful as the A3 sounds better to me as I have both and offers almost double the battery life.  The A5 is to much power for my needs and the battery life is even worse than the A3.  The E12A was kind of what what I am hoping the next A3 will be, essentially a less powerful and cheaper amp than the A5 with 20 to 25 hours of battery life.

Kind of getting frustrated with Fiio's new products as the Q1 MK2 is of no use to me.  The X1-II comes up short on performance and features and the X5-III and X7-II are android based and of no interest to me.  I was holding out hope for the X3-III and it does look really nice but lacks AptX bluetooth support and has disappointing battery life.  I wish Fiio would clarify the AptX question as the video on their facebook page shows Quallcomm AptX support but the features and specs on the site make not mention of it.


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

DJtheAudiophile said:


> Will this work with the iPod nano?



Bump


----------



## fourrobert13

fish1050 said:


> I was intrigued when I first heard about the Q1 MKII but now I see it will be of no use to me and I will stick with my Q1 as I don't have balanced headphones and no plans to upgrade.  I really don't need the DAC from the Q1 as I only use the amp section with my A17.  At this point I wish that Fiio would finally upgrade the A3 which is just a rebadged E11K as it is very long in the tooth by today's standards.   The amp section in the Q1 while not as powerful as the A3 sounds better to me as I have both and offers almost double the battery life.  The A5 is to much power for my needs and the battery life is even worse than the A3.  The E12A was kind of what what I am hoping the next A3 will be, essentially a less powerful and cheaper amp than the A5 with 20 to 25 hours of battery life.
> 
> Kind of getting frustrated with Fiio's new products as the Q1 MK2 is of no use to me.  The X1-II comes up short on performance and features and the X5-III and X7-II are android based and of no interest to me.  I was holding out hope for the X3-III and it does look really nice but lacks AptX bluetooth support and has disappointing battery life.  I wish Fiio would clarify the AptX question as the video on their facebook page shows Quallcomm AptX support but the features and specs on the site make not mention of it.


Q1 MKII does balanced and single ended out.


----------



## fish1050 (Aug 14, 2017)

fourrobert13 said:


> Q1 MKII does balanced and single ended out.



Sure it does single ended but outputs a max of 75 mW into 32 ohms.  I get 190 mW from my Q1 now so why would I upgrade to get less than 1/3 the power?  Not to mention only 2/3 the battery life at 20 hours vs 30 hours for the Q1 amp only.  It will be interesting to see how well this sells considering that balanced output is not a huge feature on portable gear at least outside of Asia.   I could see the merits of going this route on the Q3 and Q5 given they are higher end DAC/Amps but pure overkill on the Q1.  The X3-III at $200.00 also offers balanced output but without such a huge difference in output power at 190 mW balanced vs 160 mW single output into 32 ohms.

Makes me wonder what the output power difference will be on the Q3 and Q5 vs the Q1?  Frankly I would be better off getting the X3-III and using it as a DAC/Amp vs getting the Q1-II.


----------



## gavinfabl

Wow. Looks great.


----------



## fish1050

gavinfabl said:


> Wow. Looks great.



Yeah it does look great, much more modern than the Q1 but the low power output for single ended headphones makes it unattractive otherwise.  I would love it if Fiio would come out with the exact same design for the current Q1 without the balanced output and at least the same power as the current Q1.  I much prefer this design to the flask shape design of the Q1.


----------



## Ynot1

JWolf said:


> I think removing the headphone jack is a bad idea. Try charging your iPhone 7 while listening to something with headphones. Can't be done. it also means having to carry around a small cable to be able to use headphones. So really, this was not a good idea.



Accessport.


----------



## Slater

Ynot1 said:


> Accessport.



Agreed. But it sure boosted sales of the overpriced AirPods. What better way to get people to buy your new product then to back them in a corner and force them to?


----------



## Ynot1

1 step back,
1 step forward no camera kit needed,
1 step forward no more guessing if camera kit needs a powered hub.


----------



## fish1050

fourrobert13 said:


> Sub-par to your standards or needs but not everyone else's.  If someone needs a cheap DAC/amp for the laptop then this is the route to go.  I wouldn't expect all the bells and whistles at this price point so I'm not sure what your issue is with this device.  Compared to the original Q1, it's an upgrade and the original Q1 was an entry level DAC/amp that cost $69.  This one is $99 and does balanced.  If you want more than that, then get your wallet out because all those extras you want cost more money.  It's pretty obvious this device doesn't meet your needs, but that's not a reason to call it sub-par.



I think people are pointing out that the Q1MKII is sub-par for their needs because they are the only needs that are important to them.  For you the Q1 MKII is an upgrade but for others like myself who have different needs it isn't.   Great little DAC/Amp but if you are one of the many that don't have and can't afford to upgrade to balanced headphones then it is a different story.  I was hoping it would be a nice little upgrade for me because I prefer the design to the Q1 but it is not.


----------



## fish1050

Brooko said:


> I meant it's a smart move for FiiO to be making a device like this for use with Apple devices. And personally I think it'll sell really well.




Apple can have their proprietary nonsense products, I will never get suck into overpaying for it.


----------



## fourrobert13

fish1050 said:


> I think people are pointing out that the Q1MKII is sub-par for their needs because they are the only needs that are important to them.  For you the Q1 MKII is an upgrade but for others like myself who have different needs it isn't.   Great little DAC/Amp but if you are one of the many that don't have and can't afford to upgrade to balanced headphones then it is a different story.  I was hoping it would be a nice little upgrade for me because I prefer the design to the Q1 but it is not.


It's two people saying it's sub-par.  I don't own anything balanced, nor do I intend to unless the stop making single ended equipment.  The only thing that can be considered an upgrade on this is the fact that it offers a balanced out.  The rest of the specs speak for themselves.  If you look at graphs for balanced out, there is really no audible difference between it and single ended.  Balance out offers more power and that's about it.  Brooko posted a graph either in the X5III or X7II thread that showed no difference at all that I could tell.  I like his test because it shows when balanced and single ended are volume matched, they'll sound the same.  I still don't think this device is sub-par.  It just doesn't offer what perhaps you, and the other guy wants.  If that's the case, then move on to something that does work for you instead of putting the device down because it might meet the needs of someone on a budget.  I personally don't need this and I probably won't get it, but FiiO does make pretty decent portable amps/DACs whether it meets your needs or not.


----------



## fish1050 (Aug 17, 2017)

fourrobert13 said:


> It's two people saying it's sub-par.  I don't own anything balanced, nor do I intend to unless the stop making single ended equipment.  The only thing that can be considered an upgrade on this is the fact that it offers a balanced out.  The rest of the specs speak for themselves.  If you look at graphs for balanced out, there is really no audible difference between it and single ended.  Balance out offers more power and that's about it.  Brooko posted a graph either in the X5III or X7II thread that showed no difference at all that I could tell.  I like his test because it shows when balanced and single ended are volume matched, they'll sound the same.  I still don't think this device is sub-par.  It just doesn't offer what perhaps you, and the other guy wants.  If that's the case, then move on to something that does work for you instead of putting the device down because it might meet the needs of someone on a budget.  I personally don't need this and I probably won't get it, but FiiO does make pretty decent portable amps/DACs whether it meets your needs or not.



Okey it has balanced output but single ended is still on 75 mW in 32 ohms so not really powerful enough for a single ended amp.  So if I want to go balanced with my headphones I have to invest in a custom balanced cable.  My worry with a custom cable like that is how rugged will it be for portable use compared to a single ended cable.  Having to also invest in a custom balanced cable along with the cost of the Q1 MK-II just to get the power I already have in the Q1.  So it is hard for me to justify this as a worthwhile upgrade over the Q1.  That is the only point I am making, that the MK-II for many like me is not an upgrade if you need a portable DAC/Amp. 

As far as only two people saying it is subpar so far this isn't exactly a high traffic thread at this point and no one actually has the MK-II who has given an honest assessment of it.  So the negative comments are only based on the available information.  I noticed there are two other Q1-MkII threads that have been started including one for the testing tour that is empty so far.  It would be nice to get all 3 into one thread.  

One question I have is if I use the MK-II as my computer DAC/Amp how do I get the max power out of it?  I already have a 200 mW DAC/Amp for my computer I would like to upgrade but if I can only get a max of 75 mW into 32 ohms what is the point?


----------



## Brooko

OK - while I can respect that this product is not obviously for you - then why stay on the thread? (genuine question!)



fish1050 said:


> Apple can have their proprietary nonsense products, I will never get suck into overpaying for it.


And while you may not like Apple products - others do.  Personally I've tried both Android and Apple - and I find Apple far superior.  My wife prefers Android.  I don't put her down or discount her opinion for her preferences.  That would be extremely self-centered and boorish. I run Linux at home (prefer it to Windows) so I;m not stuck on the proprietary vs non issue either.  I use what is best for me.

And I get you think it is under-powered.  That is a valid opinion - but it becomes something else when you appear on a thread and repeatedly state the devices downfalls when you have no intention of buying it.  Now consider the following ......

I own an iPhone SE, and at some stage it will probably be upgraded to a 7 or an 8, and at that point the jack may disappear.  I personally like using my iPhone as a music device.  it is linear, easy to use, dead silent, can stream without issues, and is always with me.  So in my position for portable use, especially if its compatible with the iPhone and doubles down as DAC for that device (it will have better audio hardware).  So ideal for portable use (who needs the extra power for IEMs?) and at 200 mW into 32 ohm balanced, should be able to drive anything up to 150 ohm if the sensitivity isn't an issue.  It adds a potentiometer rather than having to use the iPhones crappy stepped volume control, and for my lap-top, will provide a better DAC for when I'm travelling.  With the 20hr battery life - it will also be an ideal for for an X1 or X3 for extending battery life.

Different situations.  Different choices.  I have an interest which is why I'm non the thread.  I would prefer not to have someone coming on here with zero interest constantly making noise - when they haven't tried it and have no intention of doing so.


----------



## fish1050

As


Brooko said:


> OK - while I can respect that this product is not obviously for you - then why stay on the thread? (genuine question!)
> 
> 
> And while you may not like Apple products - others do.  Personally I've tried both Android and Apple - and I find Apple far superior.  My wife prefers Android.  I don't put her down or discount her opinion for her preferences.  That would be extremely self-centered and boorish. I run Linux at home (prefer it to Windows) so I;m not stuck on the proprietary vs non issue either.  I use what is best for me.
> ...




The reason I am still here is while so far this does not look like an option for me there is no actual user feedback on this item.  I don't like to close the door on any product until actual feedback is posted in case something has been missed about the Q1-MKII.   Clearly Fiio follows these threads and I think they need to hear from users who are both positive and negative on what they are producing.  I really like Fiio and many of their previous products which I have and do own. But my desire for their products is waning based on recently released products.  I don't think it does any good if they only see posts gushing about their products without a counterpoint on what some loyal customers like myself feel are negative aspects of their products.


----------



## Brooko

fish1050 said:


> The reason I am still here is while so far this does not look like an option for me there is no actual user feedback on this item.  I don't like to close the door on any product until actual feedback is posted in case something has been missed about the Q1-MKII.   Clearly Fiio follows these threads and I think they need to hear from users who are both positive and negative on what they are producing.  I really like Fiio and many of their previous products which I have and do own. But my desire for their products is waning based on recently released products.  I don't think it does any good if they only see posts gushing about their products without a counterpoint on what some loyal customers like myself feel are negative aspects of their products.



If you read back through the thread, there are not people "gushing" as non-one actually has one to try yet.  FiiO has published the specs - and its in production, so its not going to change.  Therefore (at least IMO anyway) rather than take this thread off topic, wouldn't it be better to contact FiiO directly, state what your needs are , and ask them what product they would recommend?

Just seems to make more sense than complaining about a product with finalised specs which probably won't suit your needs, and you won't be buying anyway.


----------



## fish1050 (Aug 17, 2017)

Brooko said:


> If you read back through the thread, there are not people "gushing" as non-one actually has one to try yet.  FiiO has published the specs - and its in production, so its not going to change.  Therefore (at least IMO anyway) rather than take this thread off topic, wouldn't it be better to contact FiiO directly, state what your needs are , and ask them what product they would recommend?
> 
> Just seems to make more sense than complaining about a product with finalised specs which probably won't suit your needs, and you won't be buying anyway.



What you call complaining I called healthy feedback from a current Fiio customer.  I am holding out hope that Fiio might produce a Q1 variant of the current design without the balanced output and better power for single ended headphone users like me.  Since Fiio has indicated the Q1 will remain in production alongside the MKII.  While I am happy with the Q1 overall I much prefer the flat design of the MK-II vs the flask design of the Q1.  I am looking for a new computer DAC/Amp to replace a glitchy E07K so the MKII is being looked at for two possible uses.  I was hoping to replace my E07K with my Q1 and replace my Q1 with the  MKII for portable use.  Perhaps the opposite might be better and the MKII become my computer DAC/Amp.  While the specs are listed I am still not clear how the MKII will function as a computer DAC/Amp as it is geared toward Apple products.

Having sold audio gear one thing I know is that specs never tell the whole story.  Usability and actual hands on functionality evaluation can only be provided by real users and so far there are none.  So I plan to keep monitoring this thread until solid user feedback is made available and I can officially decide if the MKII will work for me as computer DAC/Amp.  See I am going out of my way to try and remain a Fiio customer when I could easily throw up my hands and look elsewhere.  I continue to also follow the X3-III thread in the hopes it could be my next DAP as well as the specs posted look quite promising.  But again you can't replace actual hands on testing with specs alone.


----------



## Brooko

Cool - I guess I'm just stating that constant negative feedback over something which nobody has real world experience with at the moment isn't (IMO) healthy.  Its like complaining that your new Mini doesn't have a tow-bar - so how the heck is it supposed to pull my trailer? (hint - it's not supposed to).  The specs do tell you what you can expect.  Now lets wait for the real-world experience


----------



## Ynot1 (Aug 18, 2017)

I heard someone say the balance output improves sound stage. Could someone use the graph to point me in the right direction, cause I simply can not find how a graph can measure that.

My thought is soundstage variations are caused by time variant behaviors of amps, memory in the channel like going through a cave, and I think dsp works on time invariant signals and systems. And I believe dft was used to make the graphs.


----------



## fourrobert13

Ynot1 said:


> I heard someone say the balance output improves sound stage. Could someone use the graph to point me in the right direction, cause I simply can not find how a graph can measure that.
> 
> My thought is soundstage variations are caused by time variant behaviors of amps, memory in the channel like going through a cave, and I think dsp works on time invariant signals and systems. And I believe dft was used to make the graphs.


See @Brooko graph and comments below.  Quotes taken from his post in the X7II thread regarding balanced out.



Brooko said:


> I was asked to compare the F9 from the X7ii balanced vs SE.  I couldn't tell a difference after volume matching - so tonight I measured the outputs.  This was done with a new measurement rig - not properly calibrated yet, but both measurements taken on the same rig - so I'm looking for differences (which should show up).  I didn't need to move the IEM in the coupler as I used a balanced to SE adaptor (which meant I could be extremely accurate.
> 
> Graph below.  Nice to know my ears (or brain) not playing tricks on me.  Red line (you can barely see) is balanced.  Green line is single ended (about 6 dB lower).  Blue line is the green line with 6 dB added (ie volume matched).  As you can see - its a complete match.
> 
> So the F9 is not affected by the slight change in impedance, and the matching curves are why I personally can't tell a difference.



Then he also stated the following regarding balanced out:

 "What the gear won't pick up is things like cross talk - but the numbers are so low you shouldn't hear a difference anyway. There are times when balanced will help though. I'd thinking of getting a balanced cable connection for my HD800S and HD600. Both will be able to take advantage of the extra power output. So there are definite advantages - just depends on situation."

 hope this helps you out.


----------



## Ynot1

The question also is will this amp improve soundstage in the balance mode versus se. Hopefully someone listening to the amp can do an objective comparison.


----------



## fourrobert13 (Aug 18, 2017)

Ynot1 said:


> The question also is will this amp improve soundstage in the balance mode versus se. Hopefully someone listening to the amp can do an objective comparison.


An amp takes a signal and amplifies it.  Others can explain this better than me, but here we go.  Let's say your DAP  can drive you headphones, but you are near max volume to get them to your desired level.  The amp will then take that signal and amplify it and give you more head room in volume.  It's technically not supposed to color the signal, and just amplify it.  However, people hook up the amp and go wow, but the truth is that it's just louder and nothing more.  If you were to volume match, there would be no difference.  We tend to perceive louder as better this or that.  Amps have many benefits obviously.  They can help you drive high impedance headphones and IEMs.  Some offer bass boost to color the sound.  They can also extend the battery life of your DAP because most line out ports bypass the internal amp causing the DAP to use less power.  Maybe someone will come along with a more detailed answer, but that's the basics on amps as explained to me on head-fi.

ETA:  Brooko noted he heard no difference between balanced and SE when the volume was matched, so that tells me there is no increase in soundstage when using balanced vs. SE.  Balanced has increased power to drive higher impedance headphones, and from my research, that's it.  Like I said, we perceive louder as better, but in reality the only difference is output power.


----------



## fish1050 (Aug 18, 2017)

fourrobert13 said:


> An amp takes a signal and amplifies it.  Others can explain this better than me, but here we go.  Let's say your DAP  can drive you headphones, but you are near max volume to get them to your desired level.  The amp will then take that signal and amplify it and give you more head room in volume.  It's technically not supposed to color the signal, and just amplify it.  However, people hook up the amp and go wow, but the truth is that it's just louder and nothing more.  If you were to volume match, there would be no difference.  We tend to perceive louder as better this or that.  Amps have many benefits obviously.  They can help you drive high impedance headphones and IEMs.  Some offer bass boost to color the sound.  They can also extend the battery life of your DAP because most line out ports bypass the internal amp causing the DAP to use less power.  Maybe someone will come along with a more detailed answer, but that's the basics on amps as explained to me on head-fi.
> 
> ETA:  Brooko noted he heard no difference between balanced and SE when the volume was matched, so that tells me there is no increase in soundstage when using balanced vs. SE.  Balanced has increased power to drive higher impedance headphones, and from my research, that's it.  Like I said, we perceive louder as better, but in reality the only difference is output power.



It kind of depends on a few factors as to whether an amp will alter a sound signature of a DAP.  The most obvious is LO vs HO and I use my Sony A17 as an example.  Sony uses a class D digital amp in their DAP's which tends to be cleaner sounding.  If I go LO to my Q1 I get a noticeably warmer sound.  But when I go HO like I am now there is a slight increase in warmth but not as dramatic.  I also find with HO that as I adjust the volume on my A17 up or down I can affect the warmth slightly up or down.  I keep my A17 at 22/30 and my Q1 generally between 4 to 6/10 as it produces the most pleasing sound to me.  I actually prefer the sound using HO vs LO as it seems to produce a better sound stage and an almost 3d quality to the sound.

While not really an issue with portable audio the class of the amp can affect the sound as well.  Class A amps generally produce the warmest sound and are usually found in high end home amplifiers but pretty rare on portable amps.  Class A/B amps which are the most common in portable amplifiers can produce some warmth.  Class D digital amps like the ones found in the Sony DAP's and alot of smartphones and tablets tends to have a slightly cleaner sound.  We are not talking night and day in terms of differences and again the headphones used will make a big difference as well.

Class D digital amps are the preferred amp in smartphones and tablets because they are the most efficient and produce the least amount of heat.  Class A/B amps are not as efficient as Class D amps and tend to lose more power to heat.  Class A amps are quite inefficient overall  and lose a large amount of power to heat which is why they are used primarily in high powered home amplifiers.  The Class D amplifier in the Sony DAP's helps alot in producing the excellent battery life.

Without going to deep I am speaking in general terms when it comes to amplifiers and there are alot of other factors and components involved.


----------



## Ynot1 (Aug 19, 2017)

This maybe different altogether but a louder amp played at lower volume still sounds better because the power can be felt even at the lower volume because of the way the amp is authoritative. By louder I mean stronger amp.

In guitar amps 30 watt sounds better even when played much lower volume when compared to a 15 watt amp.


----------



## mike138

From my perspective, the specs on this are exactly what I need. I don't really want to spend the money on a DAP with streaming capabilities right now, but $100 for this and $100 for the F9 to go with my phone to listen to TIDAL tracks in balanced mode sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## fish1050

Ynot1 said:


> This maybe different altogether but a louder amp played at lower volume still sounds better because the power can be felt even at the lower volume because of the way the amp is authoritative. By louder I mean stronger amp.
> 
> In guitar amps 30 watt sounds better even when played much lower volume when compared to a 15 watt amp.



I don't listen any louder with or without the Q1 with my A17 I just like the touch of extra warmth the Q1 adds to the sound.


----------



## Midorie

I have been waiting to purchase this unit and the new f9 but nothing can be bought in the US. Why announce a product is out and available on US forums and you cant buy for at least 2-3 months?


----------



## Sp12er3

definitely subbing to this~~ just one thing though... why's the line in/out port out in the front? I can accept bass boost switch moved to the back, but that port? is it design constriction?


----------



## fish1050 (Aug 20, 2017)

Midorie said:


> I have been waiting to purchase this unit and the new f9 but nothing can be bought in the US. Why announce a product is out and available on US forums and you cant buy for at least 2-3 months?



Oops got my threads mixed up and deleted content


----------



## JWolf

Speaking of balanced, can one use an adapter to convert to balanced without needing to buy a new cable?


----------



## Ynot1 (Aug 20, 2017)

I don't think it's possible.


----------



## Midorie

JWolf said:


> Speaking of balanced, can one use an adapter to convert to balanced without needing to buy a new cable?


I would assume an adaptor would work however you would not get the benefit of balanced, but if your asking to use the balanced port without new cables then yes but would not differ from normal 3.5mm


----------



## JWolf

So what makes a balanced cable balanced?


----------



## Ivan TT

JWolf said:


> So what makes a balanced cable balanced?


4 separate lines: L+, L-, R+, R- (as opposed to single-ended cable, that still has 4 wires, but share common ground: L+, R+, GND, GND).
Simply connecting L- and R- together to convert balanced into single ended MAY work, but will most likely damage output buffers that are used to make output balanced.


----------



## fish1050

Ivan TT said:


> 4 separate lines: L+, L-, R+, R- (as opposed to single-ended cable, that still has 4 wires, but share common ground: L+, R+, GND, GND).
> Simply connecting L- and R- together to convert balanced into single ended MAY work, but will most likely damage output buffers that are used to make output balanced.



Okey so something like this wouldn't work then?  
4X TRRS 2.5mm Male to 3.5mm Female Stereo Audio Headphone Jack Adapter Converter
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/4X-TRRS-2-5m...426800?hash=item51fd43c070:g:MZsAAOSwhQhY39p-

I am just looking for a cheap solution that would allow my standard headphones to be able to take advantage of the balanced power output from the Q1 MKII 2.5 mm output.  Otherwise the single ended power at 75 mW through the 3.5 mm jack just isn't going to be enough.


----------



## mike138

Midorie said:


> I have been waiting to purchase this unit and the new f9 but nothing can be bought in the US. Why announce a product is out and available on US forums and you cant buy for at least 2-3 months?



I got my F9 from Penon Audio in China. Free shipping to the US, and it got here in a few days.


----------



## Ynot1 (Aug 22, 2017)

A se headphone into a balance out could be catastrophic? I think someone else said this in a different context but similar.
But balance headphone into se output is possible but I'm not so sure if there is a sustainable reason to do so. With appropriate adapters that VEclan provides.


----------



## fish1050 (Aug 22, 2017)

Ynot1 said:


> A se headphone into a balance out could be catastrophic? I think someone else said this in a different context but similar.
> But balance headphone into se output is possible but I'm not so sure if there is a sustainable reason to do so. With appropriate adapters that VEclan provides.



Yeah I did some more research and not a good idea to go SE to balanced through an adapter.  Unfortunately my B&W P5S2's have a custom cable connection to the headphone and I am not going to pay for a custom balanced cable for a portable rig.  I will live with my Q1 for now.

Here is a good article I found that explains the differences and advantages.
https://www.headphone.com/pages/balanced-headphones-guide


----------



## Brooko (Aug 22, 2017)

fish1050 said:


> Yeah I did some more research and not a good idea to go SE to balanced through an adapter.  Unfortunately my B&W P5S2's have a custom cable connection to the headphone and I am not going to pay for a custom balanced cable for a portable rig.  I will live with my Q1 for now.
> 
> Here is a good article I found that explains the differences and advantages.
> https://www.headphone.com/pages/balanced-headphones-guide


Thought this part was interesting:



> Balanced-drive delivers a noted increase in audio performance due to the *doubling* of the amp's voltage slew rate and voltage swing range, a reduction of THD (Total Harmonic Distortion) components and the avoidance of crosstalk due to the elimination of the common ground plane.
> 
> The end acoustic result lends an expansive, open-toned quality to the musical presentation with quicker dynamics, more refined detail, tighter low bass and very clearly pronounced mid-ranges.



First part is accurate, second part is pure Marketing fluff and subjective opinion posed as fact.  The reduction in cross talk is nearly always inaudible (and same for the lower THD), and the proposed "quicker dynamics ..... etc" is simply the result of not volume matching correctly.  They use balanced set-ups in studios where there are longer cable runs, and more likelihood of crosstalk or higher THD becoming an issue. For basic listening on a home system it's simply not needed.


----------



## fish1050

Brooko said:


> Thought this part was interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> First part is accurate, second part is pure Marketing fluff and subjective opinion posed as fact.  The reduction in cross talk is nearly always inaudible (and same for the lower THD), and the proposed "quicker dynamics ..... etc" is simply the result of not volume matching correctly.  They use balanced set-ups in studios where there are longer cable runs, and more likelihood of crosstalk or higher THD becoming an issue. For basic listening on a home system it's simply not needed.



It really doesn't define a time period for this article except for referencing starting in 1999.  So depending how far back the article is going it may have been more relevant a few years or even a decade or so ago vs today.  I know from experience going back to the time I sold audio gear in the late 90's to now audio gear and components are significantly better.  I can remember when 1% total harmonic distortion was actually considered good vs what we see today.  But yeah I do see your point on some of the article.


----------



## JWolf

Why does the article say we need to use XLR for balanced?


----------



## mike138

Is there any timetable for when this will be available?


----------



## fish1050

JWolf said:


> Why does the article say we need to use XLR for balanced?



It could be the article is a little dated and may not have the most current information available


----------



## OakIris

mike138 said:


> Is there any timetable for when this will be available?


+1 

Not available anywhere here in the USA, or very many other places in the world, according to Google.  Trying to be patient....and I have a Samsung Galaxy and chances are it won't even work with my phone, but the Q1 Mark II sure looks pretty and gets positive reviews....

Holly


----------



## 4n4ng

Support old idevice with 30pin lod, ipod touch, iphone 4/4s?


----------



## FiiO

mike138 said:


> Is there any timetable for when this will be available?


Dear friend，

If everything goes well, we will send the first batch to some sellers in the middle of this month or so.

Best regards


----------



## Sp12er3 (Sep 5, 2017)

4n4ng said:


> Support old idevice with 30pin lod, ipod touch, iphone 4/4s?


Would love to know about this as well, As I have a 64GB iPhone 4s my main driver... if not, is it time t upgrade to the iphone SE?
Maybe The V10 is a cheaper choice? I hope Fiio at least test them with popular Smartphones used by enthusiast like these.


----------



## Slater

Sp12er3 said:


> Would love to know about this as well, As I have a 64GB iPhone 4s my main driver... if not, is it time t upgrade to the iphone SE?
> Maybe The V10 is a cheaper choice? I hope Fiio at least test them with popular Smartphones used by audiophiles like these.



Are you talking about the HO port, or the micro-USB port?

Does a 30-pin to micro-USB adapter cable exist (and not just a charge-only adapter)?


----------



## Killcomic

If this works with my ancient Galaxy S4, I might ditch my X1 2nd gen and use this instead. Crossing fingers.


----------



## Sp12er3

slaterlovesspam said:


> Are you talking about the HO port, or the micro-USB port?
> 
> Does a 30-pin to micro-USB adapter cable exist (and not just a charge-only adapter)?


Hrm, I have one 30 pin to micro USB adapter that've been working for Data Transfer as well, it looks like a slightly taller 30 plug from Apple with a micro usb port on the bottom.
Now that its out of the way...
For USB DAC use, always use Camera Connection Kit (CCK) original or aftermarket is fine, that outputted to fullsize usb that's then connected to my Q1 works
Using Line Out adapter to Line In port on the Q1/ any other amp also work wonder. 
A lot of choice still for 5 YO device...
As long as apps doesnt demand newer firmware than 9.3.5 it tocks for a cheap price.


----------



## FiiO

4n4ng said:


> Support old idevice with 30pin lod, ipod touch, iphone 4/4s?



sorry ,it can not.


----------



## 4n4ng

FiiO said:


> sorry ,it can not.


Oh nooo.... Btw thank's your info


----------



## Sp12er3

FiiO said:


> sorry ,it can not.


Dang that shucks.. I'll aim for an SE next summer then. Hopefully both devices have a bit of price cut by then, with new device settling down and all
Thanks for the answer btw.


----------



## fish1050

Now for sale in Canada

You can purchase the Q1 II from electronicsforless.ca and according to the site they have stock.  Price is steep at $149.00 CDN so quite a bit more than the Q1


----------



## damex (Sep 7, 2017)

is there any information about availability in vietnam? ho chi minh specifically ;p

one of the local shops say that it is fiio intentions to not provide them q1 mk2 just yet ;(

i am holding off for q1 mk2 for a while. need portable dac+amp combo for my iphone >_>


----------



## JWolf

Nobody is making new stuff that uses to old 30-pin iPhone connector.


----------



## maxxevv

You can check with the Singapore based store to see if they ship to Vietnam and if its worth the price.   

http://store.treoo.com/index.php/fiio-q1-mark-ii-portable-headphone-amplifier-usb-dac-black.html




damex said:


> is there any information about availability in vietnam? ho chi minh specifically ;p
> 
> one of the local shops say that it is fiio intentions to not provide them q1 mk2 just yet ;(
> 
> i am holding off for q1 mk2 for a while. need portable dac+amp combo for my iphone >_>


----------



## Sp12er3

JWolf said:


> Nobody is making new stuff that uses to old 30-pin iPhone connector.


just asking as its not that hard to test compatibility with apple devices after all, also wonder up till what version of  iOS got similar compatibity patch by  Apple.


----------



## FiiO (Sep 18, 2017)

*FiiO Q1 Mark II--the Native DSD DAC/Amp for iPhone is Now Available



 *

*Ever since its release at FiiO 2017 Summer Launch Event, the Q1 Mark II has soon caught the customers' eyes. The expectation for its coming is no less than the flagship music player X7 Mark II. Today, we welcome the arrival of Q1 Mark II in the call of the market. 



Being equipped with the XMOS platform, it supports decoding up to 384 kHz/32 bit PCM as well as DSD256; Employs exceptional DAC and amplifier parts; Official Apple MFi certification; Four-in-one: specifically designed for the iPhone, supports decoding Sony Walkman, partners well with your computer and perfect companion to players; Come with both a single-ended and a balanced headphone output, etc.

>> For the detailed introduction of Q1 Mark II, please visit: www.fiio.net/en/products/76



In order to meet the needs of some users who are starving for the Q1 Mark II, as well as collecting some feedbacks in the first time, we now arrange a small quantity on our Aliexpress store: >> Click here. If you are interested, kindly check out and read the purchase notes carefully before you buy.



Also, it will be available on our self-owned store on Amazon.com at this time, you may feel free to check and buy: >> Click here 



Note: For better before and after sales service, we suggest you to buy from local sales agents, so you can wait till we release it to worldwide agents, thanks for your kind understanding.

Moreover, we've prepared a great bonus for Q1 Mark II users. The FiiO Music iOS APP that developed by our software team has passed its internal tests and will soon be available for download officially. The FiiO Music iOS supports playback of lossless music and native DSD formats, which is more user-friendly for audiophiles, more importantly, it's a perfect match for Q1 Mark II and iPhone.



 *


----------



## georgelai57

FiiO said:


> *FiiO Q1 Mark II--the Native DSD DAC/Amp for iPhone is Now Available
> *
> 
> *Ever since its release at FiiO 2017 Summer Launch Event, the Q1 Mark II has soon caught the customers' eyes. The expectation for its coming is no less than the flagship music player X7 Mark II. Today, we welcome the arrival of Q1 Mark II in the call of the market.
> ...



Spellcheck error. Paragraph on Fiio Music iOS app. Testes??


----------



## OakIris

georgelai57 said:


> Spellcheck error. Paragraph on Fiio Music iOS app. Testes??


LOL - good catch georgelai57!

*"Also, it will be available on our self-owned store on Amazon.com **at this time**, you may feel free to check and buy: >> Click here " * (my underlining)
No it isn't, still shows unavailable and "we don't know when or if this will be back in stock."  I got excited for a moment....  

Holly


----------



## Zodler

Can this power Sennheiser HD 800 and Sennheiser HD 700?


----------



## Brooko

Zodler said:


> Can this power Sennheiser HD 800 and Sennheiser HD 700?



It'll have no problem with a pair of HD700 - they are quite sensitive, and can be powered from a smart-phone (I used to own a pair).

The HD800 is an interesting question (I'm using an HD800S).  According to the specs, the Q1ii will only put 11mW into 300 ohms. So technically this isn't enough (especially with quite dynamic music) to reach listenable levels.  So I just tested them a couple of minutes ago.  I have no classical on my phone (iPhone SE paired with the Q1ii) so I used Zepps "Stairway to Heaven".  It gets loud enough, and listening to it - sounds pretty good.  But as soon as I plugged the HD800S into a more powerful source (Luxury & precision LP5 Gold) and played the same track - you suddenly realise the difference.  With the Q1ii its quite flat and with the LP5 Gold it "comes alive" for want of a better phrase.

So no - I wouldn't recommend it for the HD800/HD800S.  Doesn't quite have the power output needed.

Great for IEMs and portables though.


----------



## FiiO

georgelai57 said:


> Spellcheck error. Paragraph on Fiio Music iOS app. Testes??


Have correct it now. Thanks!


----------



## FiiO

OakIris said:


> LOL - good catch georgelai57!
> 
> *"Also, it will be available on our self-owned store on Amazon.com **at this time**, you may feel free to check and buy: >> Click here " * (my underlining)
> No it isn't, still shows unavailable and "we don't know when or if this will be back in stock."  I got excited for a moment....
> ...


You may need wait only a few days more!


----------



## OakIris

FiiO said:


> You may need wait only a few days more!


  Good to know!

Holly


----------



## John Culter

FiiO Q1MKII just arrived! First impression - it can perfectly drive HD800S to the high levels in single ended! Will try balanced asap.

The size? Wow, it's so tiny! Impressed!


----------



## Brooko

John - its only putting 11 mW into 300 ohm via SE. Suggest comparing with another amp before saying it'll drive the HD800S well in SE.  It definitely gets it loud, and the HD800S still sounds great (its one of those cans that sounds pretty good on practically anything IMO).  But go line-out from the Q1ii into another amp, and try that.  Instant improvement.  In balanced (45mW into 300 ohm and almost double the voltage) it should have no problem.

BTW - I have the HD800S and the Q1ii - just did those tests (working on the review)


----------



## John Culter

Brooko said:


> John - its only putting 11 mW into 300 ohm via SE. Suggest comparing with another amp before saying it'll drive the HD800S well in SE.  It definitely gets it loud, and the HD800S still sounds great (its one of those cans that sounds pretty good on practically anything IMO).  But go line-out from the Q1ii into another amp, and try that.  Instant improvement.  In balanced (45mW into 300 ohm and almost double the voltage) it should have no problem.
> 
> BTW - I have the HD800S and the Q1ii - just did those tests (working on the review)


Sure it is just 11 mW in this case. But it's doable, that's the point  Stronger amp gives always more body to it, of course.

I'm just curious what is the line-out 'zero' level for Q1ii, when the volume knob is at 100%?


----------



## Brooko

Not sure  - but good question.  It doesn't appear to be stated on their website.


----------



## springbay

i got my unit today. By far the fastest shipping I've experienced from an AliExpress purchase.

Listening to Apple Music right now: iPhone 6s (ios 11) - Lightning to USB cable - Q1 MKII - K's Earphone K300 Samsara.

One word to the describe the experience: *Sublime
*
I'll unsubscribe from all the Android based DAP threads now. This combo is all I need for streaming music on the go. Well done FiiO!


----------



## deafdoorknob

does it play nice with hiss sensitive iems like the CFA andros?


----------



## FiiO (Sep 25, 2017)

John Culter said:


> I'm just curious what is the line-out 'zero' level for Q1ii, when the volume knob is at 100%?


The output amplitude of Q1MKII's lineout is about 1.58V, when the volume knob is at 100%.

[Edit: Correct the answer from engineer]


----------



## sososerious

FiiO said:


> Yes, that's right!



Hey Fiio rep, any idea when this is going to be available in the UK? Cant see it anywhere including my normal place, your UK seller - EA Audio.

E18 just died and I need a replacement quick!


----------



## FiiO

sososerious said:


> Hey Fiio rep, any idea when this is going to be available in the UK? Cant see it anywhere including my normal place, your UK seller - EA Audio.
> 
> E18 just died and I need a replacement quick!



HI sososerious, we did ship the Q1MKII for our sales agent in UK already , you may purchase it at Amazon within this month.


----------



## FiiO

sososerious said:


> Hey Fiio rep, any idea when this is going to be available in the UK? Cant see it anywhere including my normal place, your UK seller - EA Audio.
> 
> E18 just died and I need a replacement quick!


You may still need wait few days more. It is out of stock currently. We can't confirm the exact date as well.

Best regards


----------



## Midorie

Fiio's perception of time is absolutely terrible. I can not think of a single instance when they said something was out/released and it was available...
You will get much better satisfaction from customers if you state honest times. If you post information on a forum saying its available on amazon now it should be.
Then you say only a few days more, that was on the 18th...
Very inexperienced advertising imo.


----------



## mike138

Today it showed as available on the Amazon site, so I snatched one up. Supposed to arrive next week. i just have my fingers crossed that it will be compatible with one of the four Android devices I have laying around, even though they said they can't guarantee Android.


----------



## Midorie

@mike138 I opted to wait longer as shipping times are over a week. Seems they jumped the gun again not having stock in US to prime ship 2 days...lol


----------



## maxxevv

Amazon lists availability as Oct 2.


----------



## slackerpo

today i finally was able to get a hold on a balanced cable for the IT03, ill run some blind testing and some abxing. so far im pretty set for a portable preference with the mark II, ill choose it over the CD5 and the DFB fosho paired with my 6p. the IT03 are kinda picky, so im glad the mark II performed. ill go in depth in the upcoming review. this is a keeper, believe it guys.


----------



## haoyuan

I converted pretty much all my cables to balanced.  Can't wait to use this via USB out on my X5iii.


----------



## Maleckii

mike138 said:


> Today it showed as available on the Amazon site, so I snatched one up. Supposed to arrive next week. i just have my fingers crossed that it will be compatible with one of the four Android devices I have laying around, even though they said they can't guarantee Android.





Midorie said:


> @mike138 I opted to wait longer as shipping times are over a week. Seems they jumped the gun again not having stock in US to prime ship 2 days...lol





maxxevv said:


> Amazon lists availability as Oct 2.



I just ordered one from Amazon, with Prime shipping, scheduled to arrive this Sunday. Sweet!


----------



## FiiO USA

Dear All， the Q1MKII is available at Amazon.com now.  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0757MH46M


----------



## techboy

DSD isn’t working with my unit with JRiver. Can somebody please help?


----------



## Vaanres (Oct 1, 2017)

I'm waiting for Q1M2, My combo  is Ip6s + 1More e1010 (quad drivers), i hope Q1M2 will raise my e1010 into a new level, i want more mid and more 3D soundtanges . 

And my 1More e1010 is single ended cable, so i can go with Q1 Gen 1 or G1 Gen 2 ?


----------



## mike138

Got an email - my Q1M2 is scheduled to arrive tomorrow. I happen to have a random smattering of Android devices laying around, so I am going to test with all of them. I was thinking that since FIIO understandably can't guarantee Android operability, that it may be useful start a list of devices that will work with the Q1M2. Would you guys be interested in that? I was thinking it could be a living list that the community here could add to.


----------



## haoyuan

Got my Q1m2 yesterday in the mail.  I ordered before it was propagated through the system on Amazon and it showed delivery on Tuesday.  Then after I ordered it showed available to be delivered by Sunday with prime.  I chatted with them and complained at the discrepancies and they comped 25 dollars from the entire order.  So effectively I got it for less than 80.


----------



## Maleckii (Oct 3, 2017)

mike138 said:


> start a list of devices that will work with the Q1M2



It works fine on my Pixel XL, but the phone charges the DAC. Doesn't really bother me, but I can see how it would for some. Also my phone has a separate digital volume control from the DAC. Plugged into my MacBook the OS volume control is bypassed.


----------



## frifox (Oct 3, 2017)

Maleckii said:


> ... Plugged into my MacBook the OS volume control is bypassed.


That's unfortunate, in fact quite a deal-breaker for me. My past experience with adding a loopback device to control the volume via the host (ie MacBook) introduces all kinds of glitches and delays 

I'm sure controlling the volume only with the Q1 is scientifically superior, however in everyday use the audio quality improvement are impossible to hear...


----------



## Slater

Maleckii said:


> Plugged into my MacBook the OS volume control is bypassed.





frifox said:


> That's unfortunate, in fact quite a deal-breaker for me. My past experience with adding a loopback device to control the volume via the host (ie MacBook) introduces all kinds of glitches and delays
> 
> I'm sure controlling the volume only with the Q1 is scientifically superior, however in everyday use the audio quality improvement are impossible to hear...



Isn't that to be expected, since the Q1 MK2 has it's own volume knob? Or is it desirable to maintain volume control from the source as well?


----------



## frifox (Oct 3, 2017)

Slater said:


> Isn't that to be expected, since the Q1 MK2 has it's own volume knob? Or is it desirable to maintain volume control from the source as well?


I guess I'm just looking for a perfect product.

Example use cases:
- At work, a coworker needs my attention so I hit MUTE with my mouse/keyboard (my hands are on it already) and converse. Once done, I un-mute and I'm back happy coding with music back at desired volume.
- I'm listening to music and decide to watch a random youtube video. That video is too loud/quiet, so I use keyboard/mouse to quickly adjust the volume.
- I head home and pop my phone in, hit play, and now I'm ripping my ciem's out in panic because phone's volume was left at 100%. Having Q1 cap volume at something reasonable for sensitive iems is a lifesaver.

Reaching for the Q1 and constantly tweaking the volume every time someone bugs me, or a track that I'm listening to is too loud/quiet is unnecessary inconvenience. Call me lazy but using the Q1 8+ hours a day constantly reaching + messing with the volume knob will become irritating very fast.

Having on-board volume control is amazing too. I would hate to have to pull out my phone every time a track is too loud/quiet (pre-normalizing volume isn't always possible/convenient). So having ability to adjust volume both on the host AND on the dac/amp is a must for me. Windows at home, macOS at work, and an Android phone means cross compatibility is quite important too.

This is probably the only reason why I still use E17 - the noise floor is near nonexistent even with sensitive iems yet works perfectly on all systems - including a menu option that prevents draining my phone's battery when on the go.

Maybe I'm too picky?


----------



## Slater

frifox said:


> I guess I'm just looking for a perfect product.
> 
> Example use cases:
> - At work, a coworker needs my attention so I hit MUTE with my mouse/keyboard (my hands are on it already) and converse. Once done, I un-mute and I'm back happy coding with music back at desired volume.
> ...



No, that makes sense.

It's hard to find anything that's "perfect". You should know that as a coder. That's like trying to get the perfect set of application requirements from end users.

The Q1 is already interacting with iOS - it's likely that's a feature that can be added in a firmware update (unless there's a hardware limitation in the DAC chip or Q1 preventing it). Ask FiiO and see. Since the product is so new, now's the time they'll be working on firmware fixes.


----------



## frifox (Oct 3, 2017)

Ended up buying the Q1 regardless, just had to try it for myself.

Found a small annoyance right away:

Every time I pause audio (may that be the media player play/pause, player switching to the next tracks, or just me browsing youtube) there is this pop you hear through the headphones - the speaker pop you usually get when an amp turns on/off. Once the amp is "off", there is another pop as the amp turns back "on" when I start playing music again. These restarts add a slight delay to when you actually start hearing the audio.

And, since the volume is controlled only via the knob, even the lowest setting is more loud that I'd like it to be (for quiet environment chill sessions).


----------



## Slater

frifox said:


> Ended up buying the Q1 regardless, just had to try it for myself.
> 
> Found a small annoyance right away:
> 
> ...



That probably IS the amp turning on and off (to save power).

Does it make the same pop when you turn the Q1 on with headphones connected? The Q1 may just not have a soft-start relay.


----------



## frifox (Oct 3, 2017)

Slater said:


> That probably IS the amp turning on and off (to save power).
> 
> Does it make the same pop when you turn the Q1 on with headphones connected? The Q1 may just not have a soft-start relay.


I suspect there are multiple relays. There is a pop when you turn the knob, but that's expected and happens only when you turn device on/off. However it's a different sounding pop, more higher pitched. Once I actually start playing audio (even if it's pure silence) it will pop again, and then again after pausing with a 3 second delay.

Doesn't make sense to conserve power when you're plugged into a PC. Only time I'd rather power Q1 from onboard battery is when I'm on a cellphone.

On a bright side, when used with Windows/Android - the host volume/mute buttons do work, which is perfect since my quiet sessions are almost always done in my zero-g-chair/bed with the phone!

And another, HUGE plus is it seems Q1 is more or less immune to RFI! Having the cellphone stacked with Q1 and absolutely no interference!

PS: already accidentally bumped the volume knob a few times messing up the volume. Looks like this will require some getting used to...


----------



## mike138

Gah, so it arrived yesterday and of course I didn't think about the fact that I'd need a type c to type c wire to connect to my android devices. The dac/amp in balanced mode with the F9 sounded really good through my Windows computer, running TIDAL hifi. Today I'll spend some time using the amp only with the line out function connected to my phone. 

My only concern is that I might run into an issue with my android devices not connecting to the Q1M2 because of power requirements, but we'll see.


----------



## Maleckii

frifox said:


> Doesn't make sense to conserve power when you're plugged into a PC. Only time I'd rather power Q1 from onboard battery is when I'm on a cellphone.



There's no way for the device to know what it's plugged in to, though. That's not how the USB spec works 

Oh, and I should have mentioned that the host volume control works in Windows and Android, just not Mac/iOS. It has something to do with the chip they put in the thing to get it MFi certification probably. It identifies as a DAC with its own volume control. Windows/Android won't read that chip.


----------



## imnostatic

Can this be used as a charger for an iPhone (like the Oppo HA-2SE)?


----------



## Maleckii

So after using it a bit more, this time strapped to the back of my phone, I'm getting some really bad interference from the cell/wifi radios. Extremely noticeable, and i'm even picking it up with the DAC totally disconnected from the phone. No interference at all with the DAC sitting on my desk next to the phone - this is only with it strapped to the back of my Pixel XL.


----------



## mike138

Maleckii said:


> So after using it a bit more, this time strapped to the back of my phone, I'm getting some really bad interference from the cell/wifi radios. Extremely noticeable, and i'm even picking it up with the DAC totally disconnected from the phone. No interference at all with the DAC sitting on my desk next to the phone - this is only with it strapped to the back of my Pixel XL.



What cable are you using to connect the phone to the Q1?


----------



## Maleckii

mike138 said:


> What cable are you using to connect the phone to the Q1?



This is with the USB - Micro USB cable that comes with the DAC, and the USB-C OTG adapter that came with the phone, and also a custom USB-C - Micro USB cable. I've tried a bunch of different cables - but I get the interference even with the DAC completely disconnected from the phone.


----------



## FiiO

Maleckii said:


> So after using it a bit more, this time strapped to the back of my phone, I'm getting some really bad interference from the cell/wifi radios. Extremely noticeable, and i'm even picking it up with the DAC totally disconnected from the phone. No interference at all with the DAC sitting on my desk next to the phone - this is only with it strapped to the back of my Pixel XL.


 When the Q1MKII is strapped to the back of the phone and keeping very close to the antenna of the phone, an  interference may appear. You can try turn back the Q1MKII for facing the phone or add a silicon pad comes with the Q1MKII between them in order to keep larger distance to see if it helps? 

Best regards


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

mike138 said:


> Gah, so it arrived yesterday and of course I didn't think about the fact that I'd need a type c to type c wire to connect to my android devices. The dac/amp in balanced mode with the F9 sounded really good through my Windows computer, running TIDAL hifi. Today I'll spend some time using the amp only with the line out function connected to my phone.
> 
> My only concern is that I might run into an issue with my android devices not connecting to the Q1M2 because of power requirements, but we'll see.




Major bummer, I saw your post then re-checked the first posts by FiiO and realized this will not smoothly integrate with my Note 4.

Hunt for a good balanced backpack for the Note 4 continues


----------



## sososerious

Maleckii said:


> This is with the USB - Micro USB cable that comes with the DAC, and the USB-C OTG adapter that came with the phone, and also a custom USB-C - Micro USB cable. I've tried a bunch of different cables - but I get the interference even with the DAC completely disconnected from the phone.





FiiO said:


> When the Q1MKII is strapped to the back of the phone and keeping very close to the antenna of the phone, an  interference may appear. You can try turn back the Q1MKII for facing the phone or add a silicon pad comes with the Q1MKII between them in order to keep larger distance to see if it helps?
> 
> Best regards



Not sure if it will work or not but I think I'm going to try an RFI Shielding sheet between the Q1 and my phone if I run into problems, my Q1MkII arrives in the morning 

http://uk.rs-online.com/web/c/pcb-prototyping/emi-rfi-shielding-materials/shielding-sheets/


----------



## Plastivore

Hi everyone,

This is my first post, and I wanted to thank everyone here since the discussion helped me settle on the Q1ii for my first ever portable DAC. I received it yesterday and so far I'm loving it (haven't had much time to play with it on my iPhone 6S yet, but I have a working week coming up ).



imnostatic said:


> Can this be used as a charger for an iPhone (like the Oppo HA-2SE)?


It doesn't power the iPhone. Actually, it's small and light so I think it's good, otherwise you would drain the Q1ii's battery quite fast.

I haven't noticed interference noise for the bit I've been using it on my iPhone 6S so far, and the cellular reception is not that great where I live. First time I'm using an external DAC, and not regretting taking the leap!


----------



## sososerious

@FiiO can you confirm the pinout of the balanced out port please? Is it (from tip to sleeve) R- R+ L+ L-


----------



## haoyuan

sososerious said:


> @FiiO can you confirm the pinout of the balanced out port please? Is it (from tip to sleeve) R- R+ L+ L-





 
Same thing as AK.  I know for sure because I converted all my cables.


----------



## sososerious

haoyuan said:


> Same thing as AK.  I know for sure because I converted all my cables.



Thanks, I've just made a set up using that pinout so should be good to go.

Now do I make a pono to trrs adapter for all my other headphones or make up a set of new cables for each! Got 4 different IEM / Cans connectors in my collection


----------



## RyanM

Maleckii said:


> So after using it a bit more, this time strapped to the back of my phone, I'm getting some really bad interference from the cell/wifi radios. Extremely noticeable, and i'm even picking it up with the DAC totally disconnected from the phone. No interference at all with the DAC sitting on my desk next to the phone - this is only with it strapped to the back of my Pixel XL.



Thanks for reporting this. This is a deal breaker for me and I’ll have to keep waiting for a good budget Balanced option. That’s too bad.


----------



## mike138

Ok, so today I achieved success in getting the Q1Mk2 to connect to my android phone (Blackberry Priv) as a DAC/AMP. I had to use this connector:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NSBVNCM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I have the right-angle micro USB connected to the phone. The male USB connection is connected to a portable charger. The female USB is accepting the cord from the Q1Mk2. The Q1Mk2 is charging off of the portable charger, so it's not requiring power from the phone. Therefore, it's not triggering the phone's power output limit. 

I will charge up a few of the other android devices I have laying around the house to confirm this works with those devices as well.


----------



## sososerious

mike138 said:


> Ok, so today I achieved success in getting the Q1Mk2 to connect to my android phone (Blackberry Priv) as a DAC/AMP. I had to use this connector:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NSBVNCM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...



I had a lot of trouble with the 4 or 5 android devices I've tried.

The E18 cables would not work, neither would my DIY micro to micro cables.

Only way I could get them to work is with a micro to full size female usb OTG cable and then a standard usb cable to the Q1ii.

Could it be that cables with OTG pinout both ends won't work with the Q1ii and it needs to only be OTG on the phone end?


----------



## ScottPilgrim

Maleckii said:


> So after using it a bit more, this time strapped to the back of my phone, I'm getting some really bad interference from the cell/wifi radios. Extremely noticeable, and i'm even picking it up with the DAC totally disconnected from the phone. No interference at all with the DAC sitting on my desk next to the phone - this is only with it strapped to the back of my Pixel XL.


That is to be expected, Google Pixel XL's network works through the glass panel at the back. Essentially, you'd be covering up the only place your phone receives signal.


----------



## mike138

sososerious said:


> I had a lot of trouble with the 4 or 5 android devices I've tried.
> 
> The E18 cables would not work, neither would my DIY micro to micro cables.
> 
> ...



In addition to my Blackberry Priv, I got this to work on my Samsung Galaxy Tab S. I have not yet gotten it to work with my HTC One Remix.


----------



## mike138 (Oct 10, 2017)

I like the way the Q1M2 pairs with the F9. For ~$200, I feel like the combination of the two is punching above its weight in value, given that I'm unlocking the full potential of my phone's music access.

And as an aside, I also like it just in amp mode when paired with my X3II. The sound is the best the X3II has ever sounded to me, and they are exactly the same size and stack nicely.

I can't say that I hear a definable difference between balanced and regular mode with the F9, but for what it's worth I like the balanced cable a lot. It's weightless and lays down. Very unobtrusive.


----------



## ScottPilgrim

mike138 said:


> In addition to my Blackberry Priv, I got this to work on my Samsung Galaxy Tab S. I have not yet gotten it to work with my HTC One Remix.


To my knowledge, HTC One Remix is a very old phone and it doesn't support OTG as well. As far as I know, android devices natively started supporting OTG from android 6.0. 

Anyway, I in particular am really interested in trying out the f9 and q1 mk2 combo. My setup will be arriving in november or december. Lets see.


----------



## 1audioz

Sorry if this has been addressed earlier - but isn't the single point-of-inconvenience, the lack of "Lightning to Micro-USB" cables?


----------



## haoyuan

1audioz said:


> Sorry if this has been addressed earlier - but isn't the single point-of-inconvenience, the lack of "Lightning to Micro-USB" cables?


manufacture never really advertised it as an Android DAC because of how fragmented all of the different OS versions on different hardware is.  So it's really only supposed to be a Apple DAC with the additional benefit of MAYBE working with your Android phone.


----------



## 1audioz

haoyuan said:


> manufacture never really advertised it as an Android DAC because of how fragmented all of the different OS versions on different hardware is.  So it's really only supposed to be a Apple DAC with the additional benefit of MAYBE working with your Android phone.



I'm not sure you understood my comment - I was referring to the scarcity of a Lightning to Micro-USB cable since that's the interconnect between an iPhone 7 and the Q1MK2.


----------



## Brooko

There is a cable included in the package


----------



## 1audioz

Brooko said:


> There is a cable included in the package



If you lose or the included cable is faulty - how do you replace it? I've seen a FiiO L19 cable but that looks a lot clunkier than what the bundled cable is.


----------



## imnostatic

fwiw I returned mine as I found it just didn't have enough juice to drive my Sines to my tastes, and it didn't sound better than the DAC in the Cipher cable.

It is a nice looking unit and if you've got IEMs or something easy to drive it can be an upgrade that is pretty seamless with both iOS device (included cable) or even new MacBook (usb-c to usb-b).


----------



## Brooko

1audioz said:


> If you lose or the included cable is faulty - how do you replace it? I've seen a FiiO L19 cable but that looks a lot clunkier than what the bundled cable is.



I think you'll find FiiO will have the cable listed as an accessory at some stage in the future.  I have the L19 and while its recognised fine, the Q1 also actively draws current from the iPhone - so not really a suitable solution.


----------



## Ynot1 (Oct 13, 2017)

My tour version came with a bit longer ipad cable and a short iphone cable.

Fiio F5 deal on columbus day would have been nice timing, but I missed it.

TuneIn and video/music app worked very well.

I have not tested the battery, but the ipad and the Q1ii both have to run on battery.

Maybe a powerbank and a cable adapter exist to allow for the stack to grow til your hearts content.


----------



## Ynot1

imnostatic said:


> fwiw I returned mine as I found it just didn't have enough juice to drive my Sines to my tastes, and it didn't sound better than the DAC in the Cipher cable.
> 
> It is a nice looking unit and if you've got IEMs or something easy to drive it can be an upgrade that is pretty seamless with both iOS device (included cable) or even new MacBook (usb-c to usb-b).


 
I think the power is with balance. You should have at least tried it out.


----------



## Brooko

FiiO Q1ii  review posted - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fi...-certified-dac-amp.22526/reviews#review-19316


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Brooko said:


> FiiO Q1ii  review posted - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fi...-certified-dac-amp.22526/reviews#review-19316



What is the cable needed to go from an android to this?


----------



## Brooko

I'm using a USB Micro to USB Micro which was included with the Cozoy Aegis.  Works well.  Was listening to the X5iii + Q1ii for most of the afternoon (with the HD630VB) while I did the final edit


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

I think I might have that same cable. 
Micro to micro....thank God!! I was imagining some jumping through hoops 

Nice review, gonna try with the 630 VB myself


----------



## Brooko

Works best with Neutron - bit flakey with FiiO Music.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Brooko said:


> Works best with Neutron - bit flakey with FiiO Music.



Cool. I'm a big Neutron fan anyway 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## slackerpo

Brooko said:


> FiiO Q1ii  review posted - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fi...-certified-dac-amp.22526/reviews#review-19316



great stuff. my undestanding was that the light would turn on "green" when dsd was being decoded. in my tests with windows 10, this never took place. i always got playback, but the light never changed from the sexy blue that was always on. used jriver.


----------



## rjms

i have ath m40x  using it with 8 yr old sony laptop  and wis to experience quality audio and some punchier bass .

so far after googling i have come to find these  schiit fulla 2 (153 usd) , fiio e10k ( 92usd) , schiit modi 2 (185 usd) , fiio q1 ( 77usd) , dragonfly v1.5 (161usd)   {converted from india rupees to usd prices are very high compared to us}

these all come under my budget  and apart from laptop i also wish to use the same with my samsung mobile / even if it does not 

work with mobile its not deal breaker for me. 

given that its m40x dac amp is not necessarily needed so whether its dac or dac/amp combo it does not matter to me

i just want best bang for buck / no plans to upgrade to newer   costlier headphones.


its so much confusing / 

kindly suggest what to buy ??


----------



## Ynot1

I always thought of amps as the Scotie Pipen to a Michael Jordan. But if you insist on being Reggie Miller, I guess Mark Jackson is who you're looking for
I'm not saying you could do better. And Hall of famer is hall of famer I suppose. Ever considered the walnut?


If the m40x can do balance cable then Q1ii most definitely.


----------



## 435279

Brooko said:


> I'm using a USB Micro to USB Micro which was included with the Cozoy Aegis.  Works well.  Was listening to the X5iii + Q1ii for most of the afternoon (with the HD630VB) while I did the final edit



I couldn't see why that pairing wouldn't work, its not recommended according to Fiio (3rd hotspot question):

http://www.fiio.net/en/supports/50


----------



## Maleckii

slackerpo said:


> great stuff. my undestanding was that the light would turn on "green" when dsd was being decoded. in my tests with windows 10, this never took place. i always got playback, but the light never changed from the sexy blue that was always on. used jriver.



Playing on my Mac the light changed to green for me on DSD tracks. I was using Audirvana.


----------



## slackerpo

i used mac too with audirvana, what could i have missed? used DSD 64.


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

Can someone check to see if the lastest iPod Nano works with this? Thanks.


----------



## FiiO

SteveOliver said:


> I couldn't see why that pairing wouldn't work, its not recommended according to Fiio (3rd hotspot question):
> 
> http://www.fiio.net/en/supports/50


As we didn't recommend to collect the Q1MKII to Android phone, we say it can't be used as DAC for our players. 

Best regards


----------



## 435279

FiiO said:


> As we didn't recommend to collect the Q1MKII to Android phone, we say it can't be used as DAC for our players.
> 
> Best regards



OK understood, thank you.


----------



## 93EXCivic

Anyone tried the Q1 with a Shanling M1?


----------



## slackerpo

rjms said:


> i have ath m40x  using it with 8 yr old sony laptop  and wis to experience quality audio and some punchier bass .
> 
> so far after googling i have come to find these  schiit fulla 2 (153 usd) , fiio e10k ( 92usd) , schiit modi 2 (185 usd) , fiio q1 ( 77usd) , dragonfly v1.5 (161usd)   {converted from india rupees to usd prices are very high compared to us}
> 
> ...



i think the q1 mk II its a great match for the m40x, go for it.


----------



## dimitex

imnostatic said:


> fwiw I returned mine as I found it just didn't have enough juice to drive my Sines to my tastes, and it didn't sound better than the DAC in the Cipher cable.
> 
> It is a nice looking unit and if you've got IEMs or something easy to drive it can be an upgrade that is pretty seamless with both iOS device (included cable) or even new MacBook (usb-c to usb-b).


i also have Isines it's Isine 10 i was considering getting Q1 MkII and a balanced cable but now i`m not sure if i should stick with it


----------



## 472925

Can the Fiio Q1 mark II be used as dac/amp for Sony Nw-A35 through WM-port?
I read on the Fiio website that will be made a new dedicated cable, any info?


----------



## Ynot1

dimitex said:


> i also have Isines it's Isine 10 i was considering getting Q1 MkII and a balanced cable but now i`m not sure if i should stick with it



I agree in se mode the sound would not be worthy of an upgrade. But in balance I thought the sound quality difference was significant. However others have noted when volume matched they could not tell a difference between se and balance. And I find that difficult to agree. Furthermore the sample unit supposedly has difference in the circuit implementation. Luckily if you are in the US you can try it out via Amazon with out much hassle.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Working with Note 4 and Hiby player. DSD light on.


----------



## ScottPilgrim

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Working with Note 4 and Hiby player. DSD light on.


Thanks HBB! I wonder if it'll work with my HTC M9.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

ScottPilgrim said:


> Thanks HBB! I wonder if it'll work with my HTC M9.



Man it was easy. First cable I tried. My trusty red wonder which works with everything


----------



## Hawaiibadboy (Oct 22, 2017)

My battery drain is massive.
Any order of connection to remedy that?


----------



## sososerious

Hawaiibadboy said:


> My battery drain is massive.
> Any order of connection to remedy that?



I've noticed the same, my only thought is to try a 'Y-cable' and use a power brick but the portability factor is going to decrease


----------



## Ynot1 (Oct 22, 2017)

For me charging took unusually long compared to my walnut which charges fast. Basically while charging the led light stays red and when finished the red led goes out. And I did not notice power drain to be anything out of the ordinary, mind you I don't have a balance bass monster earphone nor headphones.

I know there are adapters that split out micro usb and usb, but I caution to get adapters with data or sync in tact as some charge adapters only wire the power line. On that note, some data supported switchable usb hubs are not rated to support power and reduces the current. I think the really cheap ones do that.


----------



## keyzer1980

So... basically, no one makes a DAC/AMP combo that works with flawlessly with Android, without massive workarounds, and inevitably battery drain?

I’ll come back in another 10 years and see if we’ve advanced technologically.


----------



## Ynot1

I think XMOS knows how to do android. I took a peak inside the amp and it looks pretty. My android tv box worked flawlessly on saturday.


----------



## mike138

keyzer1980 said:


> So... basically, no one makes a DAC/AMP combo that works with flawlessly with Android, without massive workarounds, and inevitably battery drain?
> 
> I’ll come back in another 10 years and see if we’ve advanced technologically.



It's not that they can't make the DAC/AMPs work with Android, it's all the proprietary crap companies layer on top of Android. I have four different Android devices at home, and they all handle Host Mode differently. You essentially have a different version of Android for each device family. Programming for all of them, or even large groups of them, then supporting all those versions afterwards would be a nightmare. 

I really wish more device manufacturers would just offer stock Android.


----------



## keyzer1980

mike138 said:
			
		

> It's not that they can't make the DAC/AMPs work with Android, it's all the proprietary crap companies layer on top of Android. I have four different Android devices at home, and they all handle Host Mode differently. You essentially have a different version of Android for each device family. Programming for all of them, or even large groups of them, then supporting all those versions afterwards would be a nightmare.
> 
> I really wish more device manufacturers would just offer stock Android.



Ok that makes sense... that is the issue with the Android phones - the bloatware. (Except for the new Nokia -- stock Android).

Two questions:

1) Anyone got the FiiO Q1MKII working with a Samsung Galaxy S8+  ?
2) Is there any way to stop the phone charging the DAC/AMP?


----------



## Midorie

keyzer1980 said:


> So... basically, no one makes a DAC/AMP combo that works with flawlessly with Android, without massive workarounds, and inevitably battery drain?
> 
> I’ll come back in another 10 years and see if we’ve advanced technologically.


It is basically incredible since Android is open source lol


----------



## FiiO

keyzer1980 said:


> Is there any way to stop the phone charging the DAC/AMP?





demond said:


> The typeC interface to micro cables, the typeC plug looks the same, but there are actually two forms.
> The pull-up resistor in the form of plugs for charging. That is the kind of mobile phone standard in the giftbox.
> And the decoder OTG equipment need to use the pull-down resistor plug, which can prevent reverse charging. Micro plug the ID pin need to short with G pin.



You may DIY the certain cable according this answer from our engineer for reference.
Best regards


----------



## FiiO

iLFuma said:


> Can the Fiio Q1 mark II be used as dac/amp for Sony Nw-A35 through WM-port?
> I read on the Fiio website that will be made a new dedicated cable, any info?


Yes, a new dedicated cable will be made. It may be released in November or so.
Best regards


----------



## keyzer1980

Wait, so you can bypass charging if you modify a cable? The Q1MKII works with the S8, I've tested it, but it drains the battery; does anyone know if you can get a cable already modified? FiiO this seems like something you could do and package as an S8 DAC/AMP and capture an even larger market?


----------



## FiiO

keyzer1980 said:


> Wait, so you can bypass charging if you modify a cable? The Q1MKII works with the S8, I've tested it, but it drains the battery; does anyone know if you can get a cable already modified? FiiO this seems like something you could do and package as an S8 DAC/AMP and capture an even larger market?


Hi,
According to our testsand former feedbacks of FiiO E18, the USB output of some Android phones are not so standard, and it will also change with different firmware versions of the Android phone. So whether Q1 Mark II can work normally for the Android phones depends on the Android phone, instead of Q1 Mark II. So we may not do more for the support of Android phone. 
Best regards


----------



## 435279

FiiO said:


> Hi,
> According to our testsand former feedbacks of FiiO E18, the USB output of some Android phones are not so standard, and it will also change with different firmware versions of the Android phone. So whether Q1 Mark II can work normally for the Android phones depends on the Android phone, instead of Q1 Mark II. So we may not do more for the support of Android phone.
> Best regards



That's your choice, but you are missing out on a huge market, Android devices account for around 86 percent of the market.


----------



## Brooko

SteveOliver said:


> That's your choice, but you are missing out on a huge market, Android devices account for around 86 percent of the market.



That's sales figures from a moment in time and probably doesn't reflect actual user market share - https://www.forbes.com/sites/johnko...5-to-230-bigger-than-we-thought/#2c31b34f5890

And how many devices does FiiO have to sell to make it work.  I don't think they're throwing the baby out with the bathwater here.

One of the biggest issues with Android is the fact that it can be so configurable, and therefore so difficult to make sure hardware pairs properly.  With iOS its relatively easy.  So if you're looking for a target market, and have iOS removing the headphone jack, easy to comply with and works all the time

vs

Android keeping the jack, hit and miss integration, and possibility of annoying people through no fault of your own.

Which makes more sense at the moment?  If Android actually ever starts imposing standards, things might change.  In the meantime, I personally think FiiO made a good business choice ......


----------



## Slater

SteveOliver said:


> That's your choice, but you are missing out on a huge market, Android devices account for around 86 percent of the market.



Hey, don’t forget about the 35 Blackberry users left in the world! Haha


----------



## georgelai57

How does one get spare Lightning to micro USB cables as those don’t seem easy to find? Alternatively could one use the Lightning micro USB adapter and add a micro USB to micro USB cable?


----------



## FiiO

georgelai57 said:


> How does one get spare Lightning to micro USB cables as those don’t seem easy to find? Alternatively could one use the Lightning micro USB adapter and add a micro USB to micro USB cable?


Hi, 
If you would like an additional Lightning to micro USB cable comes with the Q1MKII, you can contact support@fiio.net for help. 
Lightning micro USB adapter? Do you mean the Apple iPad Camera Connection Kit? This may be available. But the micro USB cable you use is required including OTG function as well.
Best regards


----------



## georgelai57 (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. It would have been great if additional wires for purchase were on your online stores, for example, the one at AliExpress and that the price was stated there as well. 

In any event, based on your suggestion, I attached an old OTG cable I had lying around and the Apple CCK and it works. Thanks again.


----------



## davedbranx

So hope this will help someone to decide... Recieved Q1 MKII today, I have Samsung S8, FiiO F5 earphones and previously was using it with FiiO A3 and A5.

The Q1 works like a charm with Samsung S8 using micro USB to USB-C cable I bought for around 5 Euros. Yes, it is charging the Q1 and so it drains the battery faster.

My personal feelings so far (mostly listening to FLAC Indie Rock, Alt Rock)...I listen mostly in the office to focus or on the go.

FiiO A3 - Simple to use, good sound, terrible interference when connected to phone
FiiO A5 - Nice sound, too powerful mid-oriented bass boost, too large to carry outside

FiiO Q1 MkII - Extremely variable, most (!) enjoyable sound, punchier bass boost (finally), balanced output - Works best for me combined with FiiO F5, definetely worth the money and just as small as A3 but much better looking and sounding device. If you want to kick your phone output a little, this device does it more than well and for such affordable price! Love it.

Current issues:
- I didn't get the DSD working yet with HiBy Music Player and others, but I keep you updated...
- Drains battery when connected via USB


----------



## 435279

davedbranx said:


> - Drains battery when connected via USB



When I plug a USB device into my phone (HTC 10) by default the option to charge an external device is off, but can be enabled, does the S8 not have this charge off option? Or does it charge the Q1 whatever setting is chosen?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Best source for the ME.1 so far....??? Surprised. ....cuz yup!


----------



## georgelai57

What app for my iPhone will allow me to add DSD files to my iPhone that will then trigger the blue DSD light on my Q1? Thanks.


----------



## Dutch1Schaefer (Oct 30, 2017)

Hey guys curious as from what I’ve been reading the balanced 2.5mm input sounds better than the 3.5mm input. My question is my current iem’s the RHA T20s have a trs 3.5mm would I be able to buy an adapter (pictured) to get the benefit of the balanced sound?? (I’m using an iPhone 6s as source) My 3.5mm looks like the center one in the first picture.


----------



## FiiO

georgelai57 said:


> What app for my iPhone will allow me to add DSD files to my iPhone that will then trigger the blue DSD light on my Q1? Thanks.


Blue? 
When native DSD signal has been received, the DSD light up green. You may try our FiiO Music from Apple store for help.
Best regards


----------



## georgelai57

Yes it should be green. I fact I just experimented with one .dff album using the Onkyo HF Player app but the 1.7GB .dff album stutters with my iPhone 6S. 

I forgot that FiiO has an app which I shall download now to try. (Update: downloaded the FiiO app. The .dff songs stutter but .dsf seems fine so far. Green light is on)


----------



## sososerious

Dutch1Schaefer said:


> Hey guys curious as from what I’ve been reading the balanced 2.5mm input sounds better than the 3.5mm input. My question is my current iem’s the RHA T20s have a trs 3.5mm would I be able to buy an adapter (pictured) to get the benefit of the balanced sound?? (I’m using an iPhone 6s as source) My 3.5mm looks like the center one in the first picture.



Sorry but no adapter can turn an unbalanced signal into a balanced one.

To be balanced, the negative signal from each earpiece must be run separately but in a normal TRS 3.5mm they are coupled or joined at the plug as a common signal.

To make them separate, and use with a balanced amp, you need to cut the plug off and rewire (sometimes as far back as the Y split), re-cable them from the earpieces or replace the cable if they are removable.


----------



## Dutch1Schaefer (Oct 30, 2017)

sososerious said:


> Sorry but no adapter can turn an unbalanced signal into a balanced one.
> 
> To be balanced, the negative signal from each earpiece must be run separately but in a normal TRS 3.5mm they are coupled or joined at the plug as a common signal.
> 
> To make them separate, and use with a balanced amp, you need to cut the plug off and rewire (sometimes as far back as the Y split), re-cable them from the earpieces or replace the cable if they are removable.



Thanks for the clarification.. Noob here.
The RHA T20 does not have a removable cable.


----------



## roy_allan79

Hello, 

Does this work with an iPod Classic 7th gen? If yes, how do I go about it? 

Thank you in advance everyone.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Just for folks who are not members but reading this thread.

There are 2 different LED lights. One next to the volume/gain dial and another small one. That small one only turns green and is only turned on when it is playing a DSD DSF file


----------



## dharkharma

Hi Fiio, I recently bought the Q1 MKII and am disappointed that it cannot be detected by my Xiaomi Mi Max 2. Mi Max 2 seems to charge the Q1 instead, purple light on. I am using an OTG Micro USB to USB-C interconnect. I have also wrote in feedback to Xiaomi hoping a hotfix can resolve this issue.


----------



## Ver JJ

dharkharma said:


> Hi Fiio, I recently bought the Q1 MKII and am disappointed that it cannot be detected by my Xiaomi Mi Max 2. Mi Max 2 seems to charge the Q1 instead, purple light on. I am using an OTG Micro USB to USB-C interconnect. I have also wrote in feedback to Xiaomi hoping a hotfix can resolve this issue.



Try installing Sony's Song Pal app, and connect Q1 II (SWITCHED OFF) to your phone (SWITCHED ON AND SCREEN UNLOCKED), then launch the "Song Pal" app. Once connection is done, switch your Q1 II ON and wait for maybe 1 minute. A white box or maybe black will pop up asking whether you want to use this "something" as default sound output, select YES. If your phone does not respond, uninstall the Song Pal app and pray.


----------



## sososerious

dharkharma said:


> Hi Fiio, I recently bought the Q1 MKII and am disappointed that it cannot be detected by my Xiaomi Mi Max 2. Mi Max 2 seems to charge the Q1 instead, purple light on. I am using an OTG Micro USB to USB-C interconnect. I have also wrote in feedback to Xiaomi hoping a hotfix can resolve this issue.



For some of my android devices I had to restart the device with the Q1II attached to get it to route audio correct. If this prevents booting then unplug and quickly re-plug the device. 

Not ideal I know, but it only did this on one older device running a custom ROM. All my other devices it works as intended, plug in and then switch on the Q1II.


----------



## FiiO

roy_allan79 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does this work with an iPod Classic 7th gen? If yes, how do I go about it?
> 
> Thank you in advance everyone.


Hi, 
The Q1II may work only an AMP if you have the 30pin to 3.5mm cable.
Best regards


----------



## FiiO

dharkharma said:


> Hi Fiio, I recently bought the Q1 MKII and am disappointed that it cannot be detected by my Xiaomi Mi Max 2. Mi Max 2 seems to charge the Q1 instead, purple light on. I am using an OTG Micro USB to USB-C interconnect. I have also wrote in feedback to Xiaomi hoping a hotfix can resolve this issue.


Hi, 
We didn't advertise that Q1 MKII could work with android phones for considering those issue as well: http://www.fiio.me/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=42715
You may still check whether you use a correct cable and try other APP to see if it helps.
Best regards


----------



## georgelai57

FiiO said:


> Hi,
> We didn't advertise that Q1 MKII could work with android phones for considering those issue as well: http://www.fiio.me/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=42715
> You may still check whether you use a correct cable and try other APP to see if it helps.
> Best regards


This is a very valid point bearing in mind this is a US$99 product. It is also not valid to then say that Fiio is, for want of a better word, ignoring the larger Android market. 

I for one am very happy it works with my iPhones. I look forward to it working with my Sony DAPs. Friends have tested with Cayin N3 faultlessly (though that charges the Q1MKII simultaneously leading to faster battery drain on the N3) as well as the Onkyo DP-S1. 

All in all, I for one say, congratulations to FiiO.


----------



## Angular Mo

Are there any comparisons of the Q1 Mark 2 with the Fiio A5?


----------



## Slater

Angular Mo said:


> Are there any comparisons of the Q1 Mark 2 with the Fiio A5?



I'd like to know as well.

Obviously, only comparing the amp side of the Q1 mk2, because the A5 is an amp only.


----------



## Ynot1

Here is my guestimate:

When comparing analog amp only A5 wins.
When comparing best sound you can get I think Q1 MK II wins.

Disclosure: I never heard the A5 before, but I know A5 could never do balance.


----------



## Slater

Ynot1 said:


> Here is my guestimate:
> 
> When comparing analog amp only A5 wins.
> When comparing best sound you can get I think Q1 MK II wins.
> ...



No balanced. Just 3.5mm LO. It’s basically an upgrade to the E12A portable amp.


----------



## DivaFonda

Too bad it's not consistent on Android.. I have the old version and it works with an OTG cable and UAPP on Samsung S8. I was looking to upgrade. I would like to stick with Fiio. Maybe like the old, the new would work on Samsung since I tend to stick with Samsung for Android.

I have a lot of iDevices also, along with Macs. Hopefully this will also still work through my laptops like the old one does. I'm looking at the Alpen 2 also, along with E18. Maybe one of those would be better for upgrade? Does anyone have a comparison between Alpen 2 vs this one?


----------



## slackerpo

i have tried both the a5 and mk II. not shure i could differentiate them from each other, at list i thought i could not when i tried them back to back with the it03. the a5 would drive full size better than the mkII, but for portable use with iems the mkII is hard to beat.


----------



## Hariz Nordin

hi guys,

whats the best configurations?
im using motorola moto g5 plus as my source..
currently connecting the q1mk2 to my phone with the supplied micro usb to usb a connected to an otg cable to micro usb to my phone..
are the 2 cables below are called otg cables? is micro usb to micro usb cables otg cables)?
any suggestions?


----------



## Brooko

Ynot1 said:


> Here is my guestimate:
> 
> When comparing analog amp only A5 wins.
> When comparing best sound you can get I think Q1 MK II wins.
> ...



Part of Head-Fi rules - don't comment on anything you haven't experienced.  You can't "think" Q1ii is better - you haven't heard it.  As for balanced:

From my own review:
*
Balanced vs Single Ended*
The balanced output is provided by the 2.5mm output. I went back and forth with the Q1ii balanced, single-ended and back again (using FiiO's own F9). It was pretty difficult getting an exact volume match because the pot had no markings, so it was not a very objective exercise. But I still couldn't tell a real difference, so time to measure and see if there actually was any.








FiiO F9 balanced vs single ended FiiO F9 after volume matching

Using the F9, I measured both single-ended and balanced (the difference with the F9 was close to 6 dB). I then applied a linear gain to ARTA to completely volume match the two and align the graphs. The frequency response was identical. In my own tests, I'm noticing no differences between the two when volume matched (and nor should there be when you think about it – they use the same hardware – just x2). Maybe my ears are simply not good enough to hear the other differences some people associate with balanced output.

But the additional voltage and output power provided by the balanced circuit should be handy if you have harder to drive headphones, and I am looking forward to checking this with my HD800S when the adaptor eventually arrives.


----------



## Brooko

Further thoughts on Balanced .....

I'm seeing more and more reviewers assuming balanced is better without properly testing (it disappoints me that manufacturers are also perpetuating this myth).

Take the X7ii and its new balanced module.

It'll put 17mW into a 300 ohm load SE but 63 mW into the same load balanced. The voltage is also up. So if you're driving a load which requires a lot of voltage and is reasonably high impedance (eg like an HD650) there will be benefits. Not in the architecture, but in the power.

Look at the same load into an IEM though - say around 16 ohm. SE is 200 mW and balanced is 380 mW. Balanced must be better right? Not really. Balanced will chew the battery quicker, and both outputs would drive practically any IEM into the regions of deafening you. And its the same for the 32ohm load. Both are essentially over-kill.

Now lets look at the real differences - those bits that people make claims on. Remember how balanced is always cleaner, darker, more spacious, wider sound-stage .......  Lets look at cleaner first. SNR on SE is 116 dB and on balanced is 119 dB. Both are beyond what we can hear - so no difference. Both have THD measurements at 0.003% = beyond our hearing. You'll get a magnitude more distortion from your earphones. Now the important one - crosstalk (channel separation). SE is 73 dB and balanced is 97 dB. That must make a big difference - right?

I'm going to quote something bookmarked a long time ago:



> The FCC minimum channel separation/crosstalk spec for FM Stereo used to be 29.7dB...yes, that's right, 29.7. It had to do with how the signal was generated and handled, but 30 - 40dB wasn't hard to achieve, and 50dB wasn't uncommon.
> 
> The bulk of what is perceived as stereo separation happens above 20dB with decreasing detectable improvements above 30dB or so. *It's almost impossible to detect separation improvements above 40dB*. Localization of a phantom image depends less on channel separation and much more on relative intensity and inter-aural time delay of the sound, and human hearing response at different angles.
> So....long answer...separation above 40dB doesn't improve sound quality, below 40dB it slowly degrades, the final separation is equal to the device with the least separation in the system. Once degraded by a device, no device following it can restore separation.



As you can see, SE crosstalk at 73 dB and balanced at 97 dB actually means nothing - we can't hear it.

What essentially happens is two things.

People read the specs, and tell themselves balanced must sound better, and thats what they talk themselves into. In a blind volume matched test, they won't tell a difference.
Most people don't volume match, and we are terrible at volume matching by ear (which is what a lot of people do). Most balanced circuits output a lot more power by design - therefore they are louder. People saying they hear a difference are often simply listening to one louder than the other. And we know louder is perceived as sounding better.


----------



## Ynot1

I know my place in the headfi universe, therefore as newb I listen. But on my defense I read headfi reviews that told me a bit about the A5.

I also note Xmos maybe doing adc and line in is not trustworthy.

And distortion is a problem at the higher volume.

I wish to explain what I mean, but I got to go now.


----------



## Slater

Brooko said:


> Further thoughts on Balanced .....
> 
> I'm seeing more and more reviewers assuming balanced is better without properly testing (it disappoints me that manufacturers are also perpetuating this myth).
> 
> ...



Great explanation Brooko!


----------



## Ver JJ

Hariz Nordin said:


> hi guys,
> 
> whats the best configurations?
> im using motorola moto g5 plus as my source..
> ...



First and second pictures are both OTG cable. But if you use the first cable, Q1 II will recognise it as a DAC connected to a phone thus Q1 II will not to drain your phone battery. Whereas if you use the second cable, Q1 II will recognise it as a DAC connected to laptop/pc INSTEAD of phone thus Q1 II will drain your phone battery. I will include this matter in my review that I will write as soon as my acrdemy does not quaranteen me due to exam....... of course don't ask why can still reply you. Have a good day.


----------



## Hariz Nordin

Ver JJ said:


> First and second pictures are both OTG cable. But if you use the first cable, Q1 II will recognise it as a DAC connected to a phone thus Q1 II will not to drain your phone battery. Whereas if you use the second cable, Q1 II will recognise it as a DAC connected to laptop/pc INSTEAD of phone thus Q1 II will drain your phone battery. I will include this matter in my review that I will write as soon as my acrdemy does not quaranteen me due to exam....... of course don't ask why can still reply you. Have a good day.


Thx 4 da explanation sir.. 
But, I was recommended to buy the micro USB to USB A, instead of the micro USB to micro USB.. Im really confused
Now while listening to Spotify, the dsd green indicator is not showing.. Yesterday, I'm so sure that it was green...


----------



## Ver JJ

Hariz Nordin said:


> Thx 4 da explanation sir..
> But, I was recommended to buy the micro USB to USB A, instead of the micro USB to micro USB.. Im really confused
> Now while listening to Spotify, the dsd green indicator is not showing.. Yesterday, I'm so sure that it was green...



If you purchase the cable of first picture, you can only use it to connect between your Q1 II and Phone, but if you order cable of second picture, you don't have to worry about CABLE COMPATIBILITY issue. As simple as that.


----------



## Hariz Nordin (Nov 2, 2017)

Ver JJ said:


> If you purchase the cable of first picture, you can only use it to connect between your Q1 II and Phone, but if you order cable of second picture, you don't have to worry about CABLE COMPATIBILITY issue. As simple as that.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Brooko said:


> Further thoughts on Balanced .....
> 
> I'm seeing more and more reviewers assuming balanced is better without properly testing (it disappoints me that manufacturers are also perpetuating this myth).
> 
> ...



I disagree with your conclusion based on the data you provide.

You simply cannot measure the perception of space between notes that are close in time and freq.  This is all psycho acoustics. I prefer balanced and will read but not reply to your reply if it challenges me.It's about dynamics (power) It's my joy, leave me alone.  


However...

Reading a review on Headphonia where the reviewer often made ref to the freq spectrum then said he actually didn't put much into freq graphs is absurd. It is embarrassing.This hobby is so chock full O shii it's mind blowing and the companies are a HUGE part of this.

Ryan just posted a review of this item and said the bass was loose or slow??

THAT is a driver related issue and has no connection to an analogue converter or an amplification stage. The association with terms used to describe drivers being so freely attached to DAP's and amp's is incredible.  The proliferation of Audio blogs after Head-Fi's remake is the worst thing to ever happen to this hobby.

People will not buy a DAP because they read it was muddy or because an amp/dac had slow bass?? What....is......that?

The device in this thread does not have slow bass which is quite rare and often cheap or poorly designed dynamic drivers that handle lower frequency notes inefficiently or the driver is being given too much power and is becoming inefficient  because it is beyond spec.


----------



## Ver JJ

Hariz Nordin said:


>



Cool, if that works for you then good. Also to repeat what I said in the past, use Song Pal App (by Sony) if you want a free app that outputs DSD file natively from you phone.


----------



## Hariz Nordin

Ver JJ said:


> Cool, if that works for you then good. Also to repeat what I said in the past, use Song Pal App (by Sony) if you want a free app that outputs DSD file natively from you phone.


But I'm not sure whether the dac is activated or not? 
I'll download the app later, but I only listen to streaming music (Spotify premium) only...


----------



## dharkharma

Ver JJ said:


> Try installing Sony's Song Pal app, and connect Q1 II (SWITCHED OFF) to your phone (SWITCHED ON AND SCREEN UNLOCKED), then launch the "Song Pal" app. Once connection is done, switch your Q1 II ON and wait for maybe 1 minute. A white box or maybe black will pop up asking whether you want to use this "something" as default sound output, select YES. If your phone does not respond, uninstall the Song Pal app and pray.





FiiO said:


> Hi,
> We didn't advertise that Q1 MKII could work with android phones for considering those issue as well: http://www.fiio.me/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=42715
> You may still check whether you use a correct cable and try other APP to see if it helps.
> Best regards



I managed to get the Q1MKII DAC/Amp working on my Xiaomi Mi Max 2. Just that the phone is charging the Q1MKII as well, I'm fine with that as long as it's not affecting audio quality. Otherwise, quite impressed with its performance so far!


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Hariz Nordin said:


> But I'm not sure whether the dac is activated or not?
> I'll download the app later, but I only listen to streaming music (Spotify premium) only...


----------



## Ver JJ

ft


Hariz Nordin said:


> But I'm not sure whether the dac is activated or not?
> I'll download the app later, but I only listen to streaming music (Spotify premium) only...



The app I mentioned above does not support streaming service, it is like a regular audio player that you phone has but at a more advance scale in terms of sound output but the ui is another story.


----------



## Brooko

Hawaiibadboy said:


> I disagree with your conclusion based on the data you provide.
> 
> You simply cannot measure the perception of space between notes that are close in time and freq.  This is all psycho acoustics. I prefer balanced and will read but not reply to your reply if it challenges me.It's about dynamics (power) It's my joy, leave me alone.
> 
> ...



 Love your reply Chris. If people want to go balanced because it makes them feel better, all power to them. I like my iDSD best when the teal light is on.  I know it’s psycho-acoustic, but it doesn’t make me stop liking it . I just don’t make public claims DSD is better. I respond when people claim balanced is better with something like simple to drive IEMs. Enough myths in this hobby already. 

Agree on some reviewing standards. Q1ii is a little on the warm side because of slight high treble roll off in the DAC section.  Bass isn’t enhanced. FiiOs measurements show this. Too many people reviewing on purely subjective at the moment. Planning a blog post soon. Should be interesting.  Will be controversial.


----------



## springbay

@Brooko
I'm curious if Apple have fixed the EMI/RFI issues on the Iphone SE paired to the Q1MII with the latest IOS updates.

The Q1MII performs flawlessly paired with my Iphone 6s, but I know that the many problems with the Iphone SE have been disastrous pre IOS11 (source: the about 7000 angry employees in my organisation that chose Iphone SE as their work phone in the beginning of 2017).


----------



## Slater

springbay said:


> @Brooko
> I'm curious if Apple have fixed the EMI/RFI issues on the Iphone SE paired to the Q1MII with the latest IOS updates.
> 
> The Q1MII performs flawlessly paired with my Iphone 6s, but I know that the many problems with the Iphone SE have been disastrous pre IOS11 (source: the about 7000 angry employees in my organisation that chose Iphone SE as their work phone in the beginning of 2017).



What's wrong with the SE? I have 2 and have had zero issues other than sometimes the home button is kind of sticky/stiff to push on 1 of them. But cleaning the button with rubbing alcohol and a qtip clears that right up.


----------



## Saoshyant

Just got this in due to the temporary sale for 75 after tax on Amazon plus a lack of willpower, and my initial listen taught me something about my phone.  Man I dislike how it forces me to charge the Q1 mkii in order to listen via OTG.  Might be time to research to see if I can find a solution.  Picking any option other than charging the Fiio disconnects and immediately reconnects it to start charging again.  Either way, it's the end of my day, so that's a study for another time.


----------



## springbay

Slater said:


> What's wrong with the SE? I have 2 and have had zero issues other than sometimes the home button is kind of sticky/stiff to push on 1 of them. But cleaning the button with rubbing alcohol and a qtip clears that right up.



I haven't heard of any issues with the home button from our users, but we had quite severe problems during the roll out and well after.
I work at the IT Infrastructure department at a Swedish authority with around 14.500 employees. Every second year we swap to new phones. During the first stages of this years roll out our Service Desk was flooded with users reporting their SE units. We actually had to halt sending out the SE for a few weeks until the following IOS update. The main problem was distorted sound during phone calls. It was like listening to someone making a phone call from outer space inside of a metal box. It was so severe that 70% of the users in phase one experienced distorted sound and 45% declared that they could not use their brand new SE units for making calls.
I believe the following IOS10 update fixed the problem with the distorted sound, while other problems were added like, the units not recognizing the earpods, no ring bell during incoming calls, recurring dropped connections during calls, and so on.
I think IOS11 fixed most of the problems, but I'm not fully up to date with what has been reported to our Service Desk during the last month.
It actually was so big of a problem that even a large percentage of die hard Apple users took the chance to change to our Android alternative that is Huawei Honor 8. A choice I already made before the roll out, because I often need to use a map function when I'm travelling, and the SE screen is just too small for that.
So in my experience the Iphone SE is the most problematic Apple product I've encountered...


----------



## Brooko

Personally I  love the SE - zero issues by itself.  The only issue is pairing with the Q1ii - occasional low level EMI/RF static.  Doesn't happen with the the Q1 original, or the E17K.


----------



## Slater

Interesting...I guess I've been really lucky with my SE sample size of 2


----------



## Saoshyant

I keep meaning to find an inexpensive SE, but never seem to have luck with the T-Mobile variant


----------



## Angular Mo

Anyone experiencing sporadic dropouts when playing DSD with Onkyo’s player on an iPhone? (Mine isn’t the 6 plus)

Maybe I need that CCK even though this
Is an MFI device.

I still prefer the knurled knob on my E12A Mont Blanc amp.


----------



## Ver JJ

Angular Mo said:


> Anyone experiencing sporadic dropouts when playing DSD with Onkyo’s player on an iPhone? (Mine isn’t the 6 plus)
> 
> Maybe I need that CCK even though this
> Is an MFI device.
> ...



Try out sony Song Pal app on iphone, it might works better than Onkyo player in terms of DSD output.


----------



## theaudiologist

1.is this worth buying when you have a V20?
2.can these power HD700 or HD600?
3.can you use the line out to connect to a speaker?


----------



## Angular Mo

How can we order a replacement lightning to micro USB cable for the Q1 MK II ?


----------



## Saoshyant

theaudiologist said:


> 1.is this worth buying when you have a V20?
> 2.can these power HD700 or HD600?
> 3.can you use the line out to connect to a speaker?



I can answer #2:  It can drive an HD700 to certainly louder than I'd want to listen to.  Listening volume is under 50% for me.

As for 1 & 3, it's been a little too long since I've used my V10, but from early impressions I don't feel it matches that SQ.  I haven't heard the V20 so I cannot speak of the direct comparison.  It should have no issue being connected to an active speaker using the LO.


----------



## theaudiologist

Saoshyant said:


> I can answer #2:  It can drive an HD700 to certainly louder than I'd want to listen to.  Listening volume is under 50% for me.
> 
> As for 1 & 3, it's been a little too long since I've used my V10, but from early impressions I don't feel it matches that SQ.  I haven't heard the V20 so I cannot speak of the direct comparison.  It should have no issue being connected to an active speaker using the LO.


so you're saying the V10 has better sound than the Q1 mkii? and by speakers i mean the real speakers with the red and black naked cables at the end of them. can you use an adapter?


----------



## Saoshyant

In order to use passive speakers, you'd need to put another device in your chain like a home theater system, stereo receiver, or any number of things that has speaker jacks.

And keeping in mind how faulty memory is, the V10 was somewhat close to my Opus #1 to my ears, where the Q1 mkii doesn't feel as close so far.  It still has a rather enjoyable sound, but as I paid 75 shipped for mine, I don't expect miracles.


----------



## theaudiologist

Saoshyant said:


> In order to use passive speakers, you'd need to put another device in your chain like a home theater system, stereo receiver, or any number of things that has speaker jacks.
> 
> And keeping in mind how faulty memory is, the V10 was somewhat close to my Opus #1 to my ears, where the Q1 mkii doesn't feel as close so far.  It still has a rather enjoyable sound, but as I paid 75 shipped for mine, I don't expect miracles.



thanks for letting me know. i was thinking of buying this until you told me it's not as good as the V series. I just wanted a DAC with DSD capabilities. be sure to share your experience with the Q1-MKII with us when you receive it. i


----------



## Saoshyant

You have to keep in mind the V series spoils their owners, as it essentially negates the need for daps or dac/amps unless you're really spoiled with some great gear.  And we're also talking about as 100USD DSD capable balanced dac/amp, which makes it a very interesting device if you have the money to throw around.  Initial impressions for me are quite favorable so far, and it should end up being a rather solid entry-level device for people to try out both balanced and DSD if they desire.  Plus I like that it's a rather small device.


----------



## theaudiologist

Saoshyant said:


> You have to keep in mind the V series spoils their owners, as it essentially negates the need for daps or dac/amps unless you're really spoiled with some great gear.  And we're also talking about as 100USD DSD capable balanced dac/amp, which makes it a very interesting device if you have the money to throw around.  Initial impressions for me are quite favorable so far, and it should end up being a rather solid entry-level device for people to try out both balanced and DSD if they desire.  Plus I like that it's a rather small device.



i know. even though the v20 doesn't do DSD (though i heard it can do DoP for DSD64 files) it sounds really amazing with it's quad-dac. I kept thinking since it can play DSD it's going to automatically be better than my V20 dac which only does PCM but I was wrong. What's the point of DSD if it doesn't sound better than PCM of the V? I might as well stop bothering with <$500 DACs and save up for a Mojo or Micro IDSD Black Label or at least the Q5. thanks for the help


----------



## Saoshyant

Both Mojo and iDSD are phenomenal, and if you're looking for portability the Mojo wins no questions.  BL will give you more than enough power for pretty much anything you can own, and is extremely feature rich.  You can occasionally find the BL for 380 from Adorama, and 400 is a little more common.


----------



## theaudiologist

Saoshyant said:


> Both Mojo and iDSD are phenomenal, and if you're looking for portability the Mojo wins no questions.  BL will give you more than enough power for pretty much anything you can own, and is extremely feature rich.  You can occasionally find the BL for 380 from Adorama, and 400 is a little more common.


thanks, i heard the dsd bl has better sound than the mojo. do you know any other good DAC at that price? i don't need portability that much


----------



## Saoshyant

I personally can't think of a better deal than the Adorama sales for iDSD BL, which typically happen every two or so months.  At this point, I wouldn't be surprised if you can find a good deal on Black Friday, or maybe the 11.11 sales on GearBest or Aliexpress.


----------



## Angular Mo

FiiO does not respond to my emails asking how to buy another lightning to micro UB cable, which as predicted I misplaced and am now unable to use my Q1 MK2.....

I am now regretting this purchase however much I enjoyed the device.

Maybe FiiO will read this and help me.


----------



## Ynot1

I think Fiio is a chinese company and 11.11 sale is just hours away. I can see how they could be busy. I think apple should stock this cable in their store. Although I would not know if Fiio's cable is uniquely identifiable and specific to the Q1 MK II.


----------



## georgelai57

Angular Mo said:


> FiiO does not respond to my emails asking how to buy another lightning to micro UB cable, which as predicted I misplaced and am now unable to use my Q1 MK2.....
> 
> I am now regretting this purchase however much I enjoyed the device.
> 
> Maybe FiiO will read this and help me.


As an alternative, sometimes I use an Apple CCK and any of the many OTG USB to microUSB I have lying around the house.


----------



## maxxevv

Angular Mo said:


> FiiO does not respond to my emails asking how to buy another lightning to micro UB cable, which as predicted I misplaced and am now unable to use my Q1 MK2.....
> 
> I am now regretting this purchase however much I enjoyed the device.
> 
> Maybe FiiO will read this and help me.



If you're based in the US, you can look for the DJI drone connector cables on Amazon.  They are data cables, so should function correctly even though there's no MFi certification. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0757C79VY/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_6?ie=UTF8&smid=A1V2E8DX667HSW&th=1


----------



## 1audioz

Anyone had audio stutter / jitter issues? 

When using the Apple 3.5m dongle, I don't have any issues - but with the Q1MK2, sometimes the music stops for 1-2 seconds, then resumes the track. Using iOS 11.1.

Other than that, nice fit and finish. The Lightning-MicroUSB cable is quite malleable and flexible as well, wish there was a longer version so I don't have to stack my phone.


----------



## FiiO (Nov 13, 2017)

Angular Mo said:


> FiiO does not respond to my emails asking how to buy another lightning to micro UB cable, which as predicted I misplaced and am now unable to use my Q1 MK2.....
> 
> I am now regretting this purchase however much I enjoyed the device.
> 
> Maybe FiiO will read this and help me.


Hi,
We are not at work today so we may not reply your mail on time. You can buy a spare one from us if you like. But the certain cable is out of stock currently. So you may need wait more days. My colleague may reply you after coming back to work as well. Sorry if bringing inconvenience to you.
Best regards


----------



## kstellaern

Hello,
i know that fiio did not support Android devices with the Q1 II, but does anyone got a fix for the decharging problem on android phones? I am using a LG G6 with a USB C to Micro USB cable from Amazon. it works relly well but drains the battery. Even though i click on "only charge phone" when i plug in the Q1 II. When i click it, the LED ont the Q1 jumps to blue (Not Charging) for like 5 Seconds and lose the connection to the Phone, then it jumps back to violett and drains the battery of my G6.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

kstellaern said:


> Hello,
> i know that fiio did not support Android devices with the Q1 II, but does anyone got a fix for the decharging problem on android phones? I am using a LG G6 with a USB C to Micro USB cable from Amazon. it works relly well but drains the battery. Even though i click on "only charge phone" when i plug in the Q1 II. When i click it, the LED ont the Q1 jumps to blue (Not Charging) for like 5 Seconds and lose the connection to the Phone, then it jumps back to violett and drains the battery of my G6.



Can you switch the ends of the cable. Some OTG cables i bought here in Japan have one side for the source and one for the amp/dac to prevent that. Worth a try if you have not tried already


----------



## Hariz Nordin

kstellaern said:


> Hello,
> i know that fiio did not support Android devices with the Q1 II, but does anyone got a fix for the decharging problem on android phones? I am using a LG G6 with a USB C to Micro USB cable from Amazon. it works relly well but drains the battery. Even though i click on "only charge phone" when i plug in the Q1 II. When i click it, the LED ont the Q1 jumps to blue (Not Charging) for like 5 Seconds and lose the connection to the Phone, then it jumps back to violett and drains the battery of my G6.


Where did u find the charging only thing?


----------



## kstellaern (Nov 12, 2017)

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Can you switch the ends of the cable. Some OTG cables i bought here in Japan have one side for the source and one for the amp/dac to prevent that. Worth a try if you have not tried already


It´s a USB C to Mirco USB Cable ;( so i can not.



Hariz Nordin said:


> Where did u find the charging only thing?


when i plug in the device a android pop up screen pops up.
It says

USB using for
-Charge phone only
-Charge connected device
-Data Transfer
-Picture Transfer
-MIDI Device


----------



## Hariz Nordin

Oh


kstellaern said:


> It´s a USB C to Mirco USB Cable ;( so i can not.
> 
> 
> when i plug in the device a android pop up screen pops up.
> ...


----------



## Saoshyant

kstellaern said:


> Hello,
> i know that fiio did not support Android devices with the Q1 II, but does anyone got a fix for the decharging problem on android phones? I am using a LG G6 with a USB C to Micro USB cable from Amazon. it works relly well but drains the battery. Even though i click on "only charge phone" when i plug in the Q1 II. When i click it, the LED ont the Q1 jumps to blue (Not Charging) for like 5 Seconds and lose the connection to the Phone, then it jumps back to violett and drains the battery of my G6.



I have the same problem, but also have the same problem with iDSD BL, as well as using a Shanling M1 as transport.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy




----------



## bencherian

Hawaiibadboy said:


>



So, do you like fiio q1mark 2 ?
Am planning to buy it for my Meze 99 Neo. Hope it pairs well.


----------



## bencherian

kstellaern said:


> It´s a USB C to Mirco USB Cable ;( so i can not.
> 
> 
> when i plug in the device a android pop up screen pops up.
> ...



Just see whether you can scroll down the page because the G6 which i sold had audio source as an option too


----------



## bencherian

Guys. Can anybody tell me which dac/amp can pair well with Android phone mew model and Meze 99 Neo headphone ?


----------



## Angular Mo

Just having to wait days to hear from FiiO about buying two replacement cables for the tiny lightning to micro USB cable is enough to give me regret at buying this device!


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

bencherian said:


> So, do you like fiio q1mark 2 ?
> Am planning to buy it for my Meze 99 Neo. Hope it pairs well.



The MEZE are fairly easy to push so this should have no problem with them.


----------



## FiiO

kstellaern said:


> Hello,
> i know that fiio did not support Android devices with the Q1 II, but does anyone got a fix for the decharging problem on android phones? I am using a LG G6 with a USB C to Micro USB cable from Amazon. it works relly well but drains the battery. Even though i click on "only charge phone" when i plug in the Q1 II. When i click it, the LED ont the Q1 jumps to blue (Not Charging) for like 5 Seconds and lose the connection to the Phone, then it jumps back to violett and drains the battery of my G6.


Hi,
Our engineer mentioned some information about this and hope it may help: (for your reference)
The typeC interface to micro cables, the typeC plug looks the same, but there are actually two forms.
The pull-up resistor in the form of plugs for charging. That is the kind of mobile phone standard in the giftbox.
And the decoder OTG equipment need to use the pull-down resistor plug, which can prevent reverse charging. Micro plug the ID pin need to short with G pin.




Best regards


----------



## bencherian

FiiO said:


> Hi,
> Our engineer mentioned some information about this and hope it may help: (for your reference)
> The typeC interface to micro cables, the typeC plug looks the same, but there are actually two forms.
> The pull-up resistor in the form of plugs for charging. That is the kind of mobile phone standard in the giftbox.
> ...



Hope you guys are giving the pull down resistor type c to micro usb cable for decoder otg with the package now. Cos am about to order the same amp/dac


----------



## Saoshyant

FiiO said:


> Hi,
> Our engineer mentioned some information about this and hope it may help: (for your reference)
> The typeC interface to micro cables, the typeC plug looks the same, but there are actually two forms.
> The pull-up resistor in the form of plugs for charging. That is the kind of mobile phone standard in the giftbox.
> ...



Can you suggest where to find a cable like this for type C, or possibly design your own so we can purchase?


----------



## haoyuan

bencherian said:


> Hope you guys are giving the pull down resistor type c to micro usb cable for decoder otg with the package now. Cos am about to order the same amp/dac



Why would they?  Just because you're about to order it?  There was never any USBC to Micro USB cable included in the package.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

haoyuan said:


> Why would they?  Just because you're about to order it?  There was never any USBC to Micro USB cable included in the package.



Be polite please.

*There was never any USBC to Micro USB cable included in the package
*
is enough


----------



## bencherian

haoyuan said:


> Why would they?  Just because you're about to order it?  There was never any USBC to Micro USB cable included in the package.



Yes there is now. I have contacted them


----------



## bencherian

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Be polite please.
> 
> *There was never any USBC to Micro USB cable included in the package
> *
> is enough



I think there is now


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

bencherian said:


> I think there is now



**facepalm gif**

They never really added a good face palm gif. My bad


----------



## kstellaern

If anyone got a link to a working cable please post it .)

BTW: Anyone has tested the Shanling L2 cable yet?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy




----------



## demond

kstellaern said:


> If anyone got a link to a working cable please post it .)
> 
> BTW: Anyone has tested the Shanling L2 cable yet?



Shanling L2, It will reverse charging, not suitable.
About TypeC support cable, in the future there will be agents sales, but FiiO does not sell. If you need anything, you can try to contact this Chinese agents first.: wang@ddhifi.com


----------



## bmcelvan (Nov 16, 2017)

Using a galaxy s7 and so far haven't noticed a bump in the audio quality with either MDR-V6s or DT770s using micro usb OTG as compared to headphone jack...kind of disappointing.

Anyone else have this combo (Fiio + S7)...do you notice a difference?


----------



## Ynot1

bmcelvan said:


> Using a galaxy s7 and so far haven't noticed a bump in the audio quality with either MDR-V6s or DT770s using micro usb OTG as compared to headphone jack...kind of disappointing.
> 
> Anyone else have this combo (Fiio + S7)...do you notice a difference?



Balance. or ?


----------



## bmcelvan (Nov 16, 2017)

Ynot1 said:


> Balance. or ?


No not balanced...both the dt770 and mdr-v6 don't have removable plugs...so as far as I know you can only use the 3.5mm headphone jack. Unless I am mistaken and there is a way to use them in a balanced fashion.

However from what I understand doesn't a balanced cable mainly reduce noise...interference that gets into the signal? I thought the whole point of a balanced cable was that the second signal gets inverted (twice) so any ambient/background/static interference that the cable picks up between the source and the renderere gets nulled out from its inverted counterpart.

I feel like the audio coming thru both headphones is pretty darn clean (from both sources)...even when playing just a cello or violin solo at low or high volume I don't notice any noise or anything that I don't think should be there. Or can a balanced cable do more than just remove noise interference?


----------



## Ynot1

You may have to peek inside the cup to see if single ended happens up top or at the plug. But it is good to know from balance you are only an dapter away from going back.

And judging Q1 mkii without balance is like judging a Lamborghini for its fuel economy.


----------



## Brooko

bmcelvan said:


> No not balanced...both the dt770 and mdr-v6 don't have removable plugs...so as far as I know you can only use the 3.5mm headphone jack. Unless I am mistaken and there is a way to use them in a balanced fashion.
> 
> However from what I understand doesn't a balanced cable mainly reduce noise...interference that gets into the signal? I thought the whole point of a balanced cable was that the second signal gets inverted (twice) so any ambient/background/static interference that the cable picks up between the source and the renderere gets nulled out from its inverted counterpart.
> 
> I feel like the audio coming thru both headphones is pretty darn clean (from both sources)...even when playing just a cello or violin solo at low or high volume I don't notice any noise or anything that I don't think should be there. Or can a balanced cable do more than just remove noise interference?


You got it in one.

I have a section on the balanced output in the review - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fi...-certified-dac-amp.22526/reviews#review-19316



Ynot1 said:


> And judging Q1 mkii without balance is like judging a Lamborghini for its fuel economy.


Do the tests properly volume matched and blind, and you may change your view (a lot).  The only advantage would be for headphones which require more power.


----------



## bmcelvan

Brooko said:


> You got it in one.
> 
> I have a section on the balanced output in the review - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fi...-certified-dac-amp.22526/reviews#review-19316
> 
> ...


Just to clarify, "the only advantage..."   to using balanced?   "...would be for headphones which require more power."
or to using the fiio in general?

I did not do a truly blind test to be fair, I think I would need assistance to do that as someone has to move the cables around for me without my knowing...however that's a good suggestion, thank you.

I did do volume matched testing...at least to the best of my ability to do so. Before I actually compared quality I spent several minutes figuring out exactly where the dial needed to be to be matched. 

One more question...is it better to have the phone output volume setting on low (like a 3-5 out of 15) and turn the dial on the Fiio up more versus having the phone on something like 11-13, or is it a moot point since it's a completely digital transfer thru USB anyway.


----------



## Brooko

The point was about using balanced vs SE.  I happen to quite like FIIO as a brand.  They implement their hardware pretty well.

If you’re volume matching by ear - you may as well forget volume matching  - it has to be accurate.

And yes - if you’re using a true digital transfer the volume should not have any effect - it should be fully reliant on the Q1ii


----------



## Ynot1 (Nov 16, 2017)

I don't want to get into this 'taste great' 'less filling' scenario. Between my mouth and stomach I just feel my ears can recognize balance to be better. ;-

Disclosure: the Q1 MK II tour unit that I used may have been tuned slightly differently than the final product. So se could have gotten better since tour and product release. Just my guess.


----------



## bmcelvan

Brooko said:


> The point was about using balanced vs SE.  I happen to quite like FIIO as a brand.  They implement their hardware pretty well.
> 
> If you’re volume matching by ear - you may as well forget volume matching  - it has to be accurate.
> 
> And yes - if you’re using a true digital transfer the volume should not have any effect - it should be fully reliant on the Q1ii


Thanks for your time...your last point is interesting to me because if I turn the volume dial on the Fiio up to max and my phone up to max, it is quite louder than than if the fiio stays at max but my phone is at 50%. Is that just because the Fiio takes the phone "volume" as a signal or range indicator as to how much amplification it should output...thus the phone at 7out15 would mean the Fiio at max dial turn will be roughly 50% total possible amplification and the phone at 15out15 will use 100% total possible amplification? Does that make sense?

As far as more accurate volume matching, I'm assuming you have a high quality microphone you plug into your PC and then somehow attach to you cans...or just rest the cans on. I don't have that but do you think using a smartphone app like decibel meter would be more accurate then my ears and get me a lot closer to the goal of matched volume.


----------



## bmcelvan (Nov 16, 2017)

Ynot1 said:


> I don't want to get into this 'taste great' 'less filling' scenario. Between my mouth and stomach I just feel my ears can recognize balance to be better. ;-


There is one universal truth about all A/V "viewing" in my opinion and that is

no one else can (or ever should) tell you that you shouldn't like what you like or vice versa. Whether it's placebo effect, actual real life truth (or like most things) somewhere in the middle, if you "like" something more than another...you're not hurting anyone by liking it more and in fact are probably doing the world a solid by being happier. This world could use a lot more happier...always! 

sorry if I was jumping on your happiness


----------



## Saoshyant

Ynot1 said:


> I don't want to get into this 'taste great' 'less filling' scenario. Between my mouth and stomach I just feel my ears can recognize balance to be better. ;-



Standardly, as balance tends to put out more power, we perceive the louder as better as we hear instruments and voices as more present, carrying more weight.  Going to have to agree with Brooko on this one.


----------



## Brooko

bmcelvan said:


> Thanks for your time...your last point is interesting to me because if I turn the volume dial on the Fiio up to max and my phone up to max, it is quite louder than than if the fiio stays at max but my phone is at 50%. Is that just because the Fiio takes the phone "volume" as a signal or range indicator as to how much amplification it should output...thus the phone at 7out15 would mean the Fiio at max dial turn will be roughly 50% total possible amplification and the phone at 15out15 will use 100% total possible amplification? Does that make sense?
> 
> As far as more accurate volume matching, I'm assuming you have a high quality microphone you plug into your PC and then somehow attach to you cans...or just rest the cans on. I don't have that but do you think using a smartphone app like decibel meter would be more accurate then my ears and get me a lot closer to the goal of matched volume.




It depends on your source.  With a properly implemented digital out the volume from the phone should not matter (it can't because all it is feeding is the digital signal - no amp involved).  Unfortunately I can't say how your source works - but it seems strange.

And for volume matching - yes even an app will be more accurate.  I use a proper standalone spl meter.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

bmcelvan said:


> There is one universal truth about all A/V "viewing" in my opinion and that is
> 
> no one else can (or ever should) tell you that you shouldn't like what you like or vice versa. Whether it's placebo effect, actual real life truth (or like most things) somewhere in the middle, if you "like" something more than another...you're not hurting anyone by liking it more and in fact are probably doing the world a solid by being happier. This world could use a lot more happier...always!
> 
> sorry if I was jumping on your happiness



I disagree with folks (love balanced) *and tire about reading it in threads that are not sound Science*. If you wanna enlighten the world start a crusade...in the Sound Science section or....spend your money buying other items where the same claims are made also, today, on this site...it's happening right now in other threads... instead of sucking the joy out of FiiO owners or potential owners.


----------



## Brooko

If I'm asked the question - I give a response.  Whether its the response people like or not it up to them - but it is based on known facts.  If people can post about their experiences based on nothing more than the subjective, surely I can do the same based on measurable facts - and shouldn't be restricted to one part of the forum because of it.

It wasn't long ago you were doing the same (U shaped DAP ring any bells?).  We relied on measurements then - why should this be any different?  Or is it simply because you disagree with the facts I'm presenting?

Again - I'm not sucking any joy out of anything - I am simply responding with the facts to a question which was asked about the benefit of balanced (and IMO answered incorrectly).

Or do you subscribe to this being an informative answer to someone genuinely asking for assistance:


> And judging Q1 mkii without balance is like judging a Lamborghini for its fuel economy.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy (Nov 17, 2017)

[


----------



## mike138

I have the F9 and the Q1mkII. I've spent time with both the balanced and regular cable, and I honestly can't tell a discernible difference between the two. To me, the balanced output was more of an "icing on the cake" feature; it will be great with harder-to-drive headphones (where people tend to report more of a difference), but it's not essential to why I like the device.

It took some work to get the Q1mkII to work with my Android devices, but I love the sound of the dac/amp. The increase in quality over my phone's output IS discernible, particularly with clarity and instrument separation. For me, that's the real value of the Q1mkII. 

On a side note, the ergonomics of the balanced cable are nice. It is light and sits nice and flat (compared to some of my other IEMs).


----------



## Ver JJ

I had posted my review, hope that you guys like it link: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-q1-mark-ii-apple-mfi-certified-dac-amp.22526/reviews .


----------



## Angular Mo

Depression is losing the tiny lightning to USB cable and waiting waiting waiting for FiiO to have replacements available.

This really stinks.


----------



## 435279

Angular Mo said:


> Depression is losing the tiny lightning to USB cable and waiting waiting waiting for FiiO to have replacements available.
> 
> This really stinks.



Fiio would want you to buy another complete unit.  Take better care of the cable next time


----------



## Saoshyant

Angular Mo said:


> Depression is losing the tiny lightning to USB cable and waiting waiting waiting for FiiO to have replacements available.
> 
> This really stinks.



That's a bit extreme.  But then again, I don't honestly think you get the gravity of what you're saying.


----------



## Angular Mo (Nov 17, 2017)

Saoshyant said:


> That's a bit extreme.  But then again, I don't honestly think you get the gravity of what you're saying.



I honestly think you don’t think about what you are writing.

No need to get personal with me.

I sure do know know the gravity of what I am saying.

To have a product be useless without a tiny cable is insanity.


----------



## DivaFonda

No aftermarket versions of that cable?


----------



## Virtu Fortuna

Posted a video of Q1 Mark II today: https://www.headfonia.com/watch-it-wednesday-fiio-q1mk2/


----------



## Ynot1

Angular Mo said:


> Depression is losing the tiny lightning to USB cable and waiting waiting waiting for FiiO to have replacements available.
> 
> This really stinks.



Over at Advanced Accessport thread, they wished for a detacheable cable despite the risk to losing the cable.


----------



## Furholden (Nov 22, 2017)

Onkyo DP-X1A
Fiio Q1 MKii


Amazing pair with Pinnacle P1 as my IEM.

It brings out the full colour. I can't see myself switching up my kit right now unless I buy everything on the next tier.


----------



## slackerpo

Furholden said:


> Onkyo DP-X1A
> Fiio Q1 MKii
> 
> 
> ...



agreed. the pinnacle are so damn picky. the mark II fits them very well. i'll still choose the IT03 with the mark II though.


----------



## Jerda

Just bought one yesterday on amazon 
Searching a balanced cable to plug in my he400i now


----------



## Furholden

slackerpo said:


> agreed. the pinnacle are so damn picky. the mark II fits them very well. i'll still choose the IT03 with the mark II though.



I think the IT03s are amazing even without the use of an Amp.

Would you still use the bass increase function on the Q1Mkii with your IT03?


----------



## slackerpo

Furholden said:


> I think the IT03s are amazing even without the use of an Amp.
> 
> Would you still use the bass increase function on the Q1Mkii with your IT03?



always #bassheadalert


----------



## FiiO

*FiiO Release the WMport to Micro USB Digital Audio Cable L27:http://www.fiio.net/en/story/612
By using a special designed adapter cable, you can connect from the WM-port of your Sony Walkman player to the Q1 Mark II.*


----------



## kstellaern

FiiO said:


> *FiiO Release the WMport to Micro USB Digital Audio Cable L27:http://www.fiio.net/en/story/612
> By using a special designed adapter cable, you can connect from the WM-port of your Sony Walkman player to the Q1 Mark II.*



any plans for making a usb c to micro usb cable with the special pull up transistor?

Greetings


----------



## FiiO

kstellaern said:


> any plans for making a usb c to micro usb cable with the special pull up transistor?
> 
> Greetings


Hi,
We may not make the usb-c to micro usb cable. But if you need it, you can contact wang@ddhifi.com who may provide help about this.
Best regards


----------



## Brooko

Just received a new micro dac/amp from Cozoy (the Takt Pro), so spent an hour or so tonight giving it a little test before continuing with the items I'm supposed to be reviewing first.  Anyway - while I was doing it, I had to fish out the Q1ii for a quick compare, and a little sighted comparison (both sound very good).

But the reason for this post is that over the last hour, I've had my HD600s on my head, connected SE to the Q1ii, which is in turn connected to my iPhone SE.  I've been listening to the iPhone on shuffle playing aac256 tracks (ripped and transcoded by me from CD, some transcoded from hi-res).  The main point though - I've been basically mesmerised by how good this combo it.  Its stunning.

FiiO - you really did knock this out of the park - love the Q1ii ..... really love it.


----------



## Jerda

@JamesFiiO  ever considered to make balanced cable for on ear earphones? I ve just saw IEM ones


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Brooko said:


> Just received a new micro dac/amp from Cozoy (the Takt Pro), so spent an hour or so tonight giving it a little test before continuing with the items I'm supposed to be reviewing first.  Anyway - while I was doing it, I had to fish out the Q1ii for a quick compare, and a little sighted comparison (both sound very good).
> 
> But the reason for this post is that over the last hour, I've had my HD600s on my head, connected SE to the Q1ii, which is in turn connected to my iPhone SE.  I've been listening to the iPhone on shuffle playing aac256 tracks (ripped and transcoded by me from CD, some transcoded from hi-res).  The main point though - I've been basically mesmerised by how good this combo it.  Its stunning.
> 
> FiiO - you really did knock this out of the park - love the Q1ii ..... really love it.



Note 4 and Q1mkII is the best pair for the ME.1
I know you got em so try em and hit the bass switch. Not for bass so much as filling the sound. No DAP will do that with the Planar.  Really awesome combo.


----------



## Furholden

slackerpo said:


> always #bassheadalert



I'm sure that's one of the reasons why we all want an amp!


----------



## Hawaiibadboy




----------



## Hawaiibadboy




----------



## TAREKFOUAD1

Did you tried this setup in balance?


----------



## bencherian

Did anybody tried Fiio Q1 mk2 with Ultrasone performance 820 headphones ?


----------



## eywleung

Just received my Q1 Mk2 to pair with my iphone. Running balanced with my Westone W30 IEM, it sound pretty good for the price. It isn't as good as my Onkyo DP-X1, but very close. I can definite hear that the soundstage produced from the DP-X1 is better.


----------



## eywleung

On the software side, I really like how it disable the iPhone internal volume control whenever it is plugged in. I had concern about having to mess with both the digital and analog control, but thank you Fiio for taking care of that.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

TAREKFOUAD1 said:


> Did you tried this setup in balance?



I did with the F9 PRO and the bass switch is a nice little push for the bass on that set.


----------



## Virtu Fortuna

I posted my review about the Q1 Mark II: 

https://www.headfonia.com/review-fiio-q1-mark-ii/


----------



## Rach13

Virtu Fortuna said:


> I posted my review about the Q1 Mark II:
> 
> https://www.headfonia.com/review-fiio-q1-mark-ii/



Nice, review!
just got the Q1MK2, and I REEEEALY like it!
upgraded from a E07K and I'm not sure if my ears can hear any difference but my brain totally thinks I can
either way, little lights appearing when I'm bit-streaming DSD or the JRiver DSP button proudly glowing in the corner when I play everything, sure is gucci


----------



## demond

A very good review. This can help a lot of people. Thank you.


----------



## Robert777

Is there a consensus that this definitely drains the Cayin N3 battery or is it mostly cable dependent?

Thank you


----------



## demond

Robert777 said:


> Is there a consensus that this definitely drains the Cayin N3 battery or is it mostly cable dependent?
> 
> Thank you


It is necessary to use a suitable connection cable to prevent charging.
And the end of the micro plus OTG (ID and Ground pins short circuit) must be done.


----------



## Dutch1Schaefer

Can anyone confirm this as being a noticeable improvement over the iPhone 6s+ sound quality? 

This would be my first dac/amp for my RHA t20.


----------



## CFGamescape (Dec 27, 2017)

Are drivers required if plugged into a Windows PC (i.e., will it work, even if limited?).


----------



## HiFiChris

CFGamescape said:


> Are drivers required if plugged into a Windows PC (i.e., will it work, even if limited?).



Yes, you need to get the drivers from here: http://fiio-file.fiio.net/FiiO_USB_DAC_Driver-V4.13.0.rar


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Dec 28, 2017)

Received the device today, really loving it so far! Running Foobar and listening to DSD converted on the fly, seeing that green light never felt or sounded better and all for £88 from Amazon (FiiO Official store)! Even though I don't care much for the balanced output or the Apple certification I'm not returning this device. I just love FiiO house sound too much and I've never had a bad experience with any FiiO product.

Although by doing this I'm unable to get audio from any other program but whatever, I just close my eyes and listen to the music. 

Posted my initial views on it now.


----------



## demond

fourrobert13 said:


> I'm talking digital out through usb which is how I understood the original post regarding this.  They'll all do line out, but the rest can do coax out, or the new X5III, X7, and X7II can do digital out through usb which the X3III cannot like the N3 and M2s can.  I may have misunderstood and if I did my apologies, but this is what I thought was being discussed.


You need both plug OTG micro Cable (both micro plug are ID and G short connections), It can be used in this way. FiiO X5III Micro USB out via the both OTG cable digital audio in Q1MKII.


----------



## fourrobert13

demond said:


> You need both plug OTG micro Cable (both micro plug are ID and G short connections), It can be used in this way. FiiO X5III Micro USB out via the both OTG cable digital audio in Q1MKII.


Since you brought it up when you mentioned the X5III, does the Q1II work with Android?  All they advertise is Apple compatibility.


----------



## Brooko

Depends on the Android device.  For instance, I can get it to go with the X5iii and X7ii, but it won't with my wife's much older Galaxy.


----------



## fourrobert13

Brooko said:


> Depends on the Android device.  For instance, I can get it to go with the X5iii and X7ii, but it won't with my wife's much older Galaxy.


I would need more confirmation than this before I jump on this.  $99 is a lot to spend on a maybe, but the Q1II fits what I'm looking for to pair with my Android phone.  There's still not much real world feedback on it yet to take the chance.


----------



## springbay

I noticed my local dealer advertise a connector called FiiO TC03 for the MII
https://www.mobileztore.se/product.html/fio-tc03-for-q1-mark-ii-samsung-kompatibel?category_id=9
I have not seen this one mentioned before


----------



## Hawaiibadboy (Jan 2, 2018)

fourrobert13 said:


> I would need more confirmation than this before I jump on this.  $99 is a lot to spend on a maybe, but the Q1II fits what I'm looking for to pair with my Android phone.  There's still not much real world feedback on it yet to take the chance.



I use it with my Note 4 and it does DSD and does not drain battery from Note 4.  I posted the cable earlier but I will look for the box if you cant find that post a few pages back.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...b-dac-chip-dac-ak4452-20-hours.855282/page-24


----------



## HiFiChris

fourrobert13 said:


> Since you brought it up when you mentioned the X5III, does the Q1II work with Android?  All they advertise is Apple compatibility.



As the other posters before me already said, it will depend on the particular Android device.

Doesn't work with my Asus Google Nexus 7 (2nd generation) tablet or Leagoo Z5c smartphone despite owning several compatible OTG cables and adapters. No idea - maybe root access or the USB Audio Player Pro are required. Imo it would be quite nice to have an overview thread where users could report about which of their Android devices have native Q1 MkII support.

- - - - - - - - -

Anyway, my review is finally up: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2018/01/fiio-q1-mkii-review.html#more


----------



## demond

fourrobert13 said:


> Since you brought it up when you mentioned the X5III, does the Q1II work with Android?  All they advertise is Apple compatibility.


There are too many types of Android mobile phones. Although Q1Ⅱ supports some of the mobile phones, it is still not sure that the firmware is stable after the upgrade, so there is no publicity for this function.


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Jan 3, 2018)

fourrobert13 said:


> I would need more confirmation than this before I jump on this.  $99 is a lot to spend on a maybe, but the Q1II fits what I'm looking for to pair with my Android phone.  There's still not much real world feedback on it yet to take the chance.



I don't think that's a huge amount tbh, it's a very good price for this DAC. In any case you could just get it from Amazon and send it back if it doesn't work for you. That's the only way you're really gonna know.




springbay said:


> I noticed my local dealer advertise a connector called FiiO TC03 for the MII
> https://www.mobileztore.se/product.html/fio-tc03-for-q1-mark-ii-samsung-kompatibel?category_id=9
> I have not seen this one mentioned before



Hmm that cable looks interesting, do they ship internationally?

EDIT: Just checked it and they do ship to UK but it would cost me £22 lol


----------



## fourrobert13

Thanks for the input everyone.  Reviews are mixed on Amazon, but there are only 13 reviews as of last night.  I'll keep researching it before I pull the trigger on it.  I don't mind waiting longer.


----------



## CFGamescape

I just got the Q1M2, hooked it up to my iPhone 8+ with UM ME.1. Really like the sound. For the ME.1, it blows away (IMO) the DragonFly Red.

I'm gonna have to replace this cable Fiio provided, though. I think it'll end up coming apart eventually.


----------



## slackerpo

CFGamescape said:


> For the ME.1, it blows away (IMO) the DragonFly Red.



Finally somebody with the balls to say it. Gotcha back bro.



HiFiChris said:


> Anyway, my review is finally up: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2018/01/fiio-q1-mkii-review.html#more



nice one


----------



## CFGamescape

slackerpo said:


> Finally somebody with the balls to say it. Gotcha back bro.


 
The DFR has been my primary headphone DAC/amp for a good two years, so I'm pretty familiar with the sound and output. I've been using it with the ME.1 for a few days and I immediately noticed a difference when I paired it with the Q1M2. The sound is just fuller, even at lower volumes.


----------



## slackerpo

CFGamescape said:


> The DFR has been my primary headphone DAC/amp for a good two years, so I'm pretty familiar with the sound and output. I've been using it with the ME.1 for a few days and I immediately noticed a difference when I paired it with the Q1M2. The sound is just fuller, even at lower volumes.



ill make an a/b test with q1mk2 and DFB, not shure if i already did, but ill do it again for good measure.


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Jan 5, 2018)

I'm really enjoying how musical this DAC is! Its such a pleasure to listen to, the sounds are so sweet and beautiful. Especially when listening to some orchestral and melodic Trance, like Sound Apparel - Dream for example. The breakdown just sounds godlike!



Amazing!


----------



## Charente

The Fiio Q1 MK ii is my first foray into portable devices which I bought to use on my travels. I use it paired with an iPhone SE and mainly running the Qobuz player to play imported music from their catalogue. I'm impressed by the sound quality of this quite tiny DAC/AMP and at the price it really is quite remarkable value. I also got the Fiio F5 IEMs which come with a balanced cable, although I have a personal preference for full-size headphones. For travel purposes the Bose QC35 (that I already had) fit the bill very well ... unsurprisingly not up to the SQ standard of my main headphones but more than adequate while on-the-go. In fact, I would say they match the Q1 very well (with the 3.5mm cable) although I feel they do need a boost from the GAIN switch on the Q1 to sound their best. I also tried it with Bass boost although this seemed to muddy the sound too much IMO. In any event, the QC35 are not bass-shy. All in all I am very satisfied with this purchase. An excellent product at the price.


----------



## HiFiChris

Fwiw, I just re-posted my original review to the Head Gear section: https://head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-q1-mark-ii-apple-mfi-certified-dac-amp.22526/reviews#review-19679


----------



## Charente

@HiFiChris ... informative and well-written review. I noticed that the text labels that show on your photos are not visible on my unit, apart from an extremely faint headphone symbol in between the outputs which I can barely see ... it would seem to be a production fault on my unit. It doesn't affect the sound but it does make it harder to see what I'm doing when setting Gain/Bass ... I have to remember which way the settings are, or try by trial and error ... not ideal.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Charente said:


> @HiFiChris ... informative and well-written review. I noticed that the text labels that show on your photos are not visible on my unit, apart from an extremely faint headphone symbol in between the outputs which I can barely see ... it would seem to be a production fault on my unit. It doesn't affect the sound but it does make it harder to see what I'm doing when setting Gain/Bass ... I have to remember which way the settings are, or try by trial and error ... not ideal.



Oh wow, yeah that's definitely a manufacturing fault. I'd try and get that RMA'd if you can. 

Mine are faint but they're definitely there.


----------



## haoyuan

Official case for q1 and iPhone se


----------



## Charente

haoyuan said:


> Official case for q1 and iPhone se



A neat solution for the 5 series phones & iPods !


----------



## Brooko

haoyuan said:


> Official case for q1 and iPhone se



Nice!  Where did you get it?  Looks perfect for my use.


----------



## slackerpo

Brooko said:


> Nice!  Where did you get it?  Looks perfect for my use.



thank god i dont have to deal with that anymore.






not so proper volume match, but serviceable. it always impresses me how close everything is in midfi. the q1mk2 seems to have i tidbit more extension with bass, and better stereo. the bass boost is a gamechanger in the sound presentation. and for me, its what seals the deal.

the great about it imo, is that you can pair the two, and have the best of both worlds.

fiio nailed it big with this two.


----------



## Ynot1

Lifted Andreas said:


> Oh wow, yeah that's definitely a manufacturing fault. I'd try and get that RMA'd if you can.
> 
> Mine are faint but they're definitely there.



Tour unit was the same. I think someone mention the labels will be made better earlier.


----------



## CFGamescape (Jan 8, 2018)

Anyone using custom / third-party micro USB to Lighting cables? If so, can you point me in the right direction? There's a few options on eBay, but not sure of compatibility (I have messages out to the sellers):


https://www.ebay.com/itm/172325662501?ul_noapp=true (I've bought from him before; would be my top choice, but I'm waiting on confirmation if this would work with the iPhone 8/8+ / newest iOS...gonna guess yes. Unsure if it'd work with non-Hugo equipment...not sure what determines this)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/382268452284?ul_noapp=true (Item description doesn't mention iPhone 8/8+ and says it doesn't work with non-COZOY equipment, so I'm guessing this option is out)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/263152465164?ul_noapp=true (Looks to work with different manufacturers, but no mention of FiiO and/or iPhone versions)


----------



## mike138

Lifted Andreas said:


> Oh wow, yeah that's definitely a manufacturing fault. I'd try and get that RMA'd if you can.
> 
> Mine are faint but they're definitely there.



Oh man, I just re-purposed my wife's old iPhone 5 to go with my Q1mkII. Is that going to be on Amazon anytime soon?


----------



## CFGamescape

CFGamescape said:


> Anyone using custom / third-party micro USB to Lighting cables? If so, can you point me in the right direction? There's a few options on eBay, but not sure of compatibility (I have messages out to the sellers):
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/172325662501?ul_noapp=true (I've bought from him before; would be my top choice, but I'm waiting on confirmation if this would work with the iPhone 8/8+ / newest iOS...gonna guess yes. Unsure if it'd work with non-Hugo equipment...not sure what determines this)
> ...



First one is confirmed to work with newest iPhone a and iOS. Second one does not work with newest iPhones. No word from third seller.

It also looks like Forza AudioWorks makes a micro USB / LOD cable, so that’s another good option.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

CFGamescape said:


> First one is confirmed to work with newest iPhone a and iOS. Second one does not work with newest iPhones. No word from third seller.
> 
> It also looks like Forza AudioWorks makes a micro USB / LOD cable, so that’s another good option.



Hey, do you use your Q1ii for gaming as well?

If so, how do you find it? Especially with your PC37x.


----------



## CFGamescape

Lifted Andreas said:


> Hey, do you use your Q1ii for gaming as well?
> 
> If so, how do you find it? Especially with your PC37x.


Haven’t tried but will give it a go sometime this week!


----------



## davehutch

Does anyone know of a comparison review between the Fiio Q1 MkII and the Apple supplied DAC (the tiny white one that comes with the iPhone)?
I currently use my Westone W30s straight out of the iPhone for commuting and was curious to know what (if any) improvement I would get by using this Amp/Dac.
As a further improvement it would give me an option to buy a balanced cable for my W30s as well.
As each of those 'upgrades' costs under £100 it seems like a potential way to get the best out of my Westones without shelling out too much money.


----------



## CFGamescape

davehutch said:


> Does anyone know of a comparison review between the Fiio Q1 MkII and the Apple supplied DAC (the tiny white one that comes with the iPhone)?
> I currently use my Westone W30s straight out of the iPhone for commuting and was curious to know what (if any) improvement I would get by using this Amp/Dac.
> As a further improvement it would give me an option to buy a balanced cable for my W30s as well.
> As each of those 'upgrades' costs under £100 it seems like a potential way to get the best out of my Westones without shelling out too much money.


This doesn't answer your question, but I can't imagine any scenario in which the Apple Lightning to 3.5mm adapter would ever sound better than the FiiO or any device dedicated to producing above average sound quality for any decent pair of IEMs or headphones. That said, for commuting, it might not be worth the trouble of dealing with multiple devices, cables, etc.


----------



## davehutch

CFGamescape said:


> This doesn't answer your question, but I can't imagine any scenario in which the Apple Lightning to 3.5mm adapter would ever sound better than the FiiO or any device dedicated to producing above average sound quality for any decent pair of IEMs or headphones. That said, for commuting, it might not be worth the trouble of dealing with multiple devices, cables, etc.


Quite true. Tomorrow I’m going to do a comparison between the iPhone DAC and my Grace Design on the Mac. Should give me an indication if the purchase would be worthwhile


----------



## CFGamescape

CFGamescape said:


> First one is confirmed to work with newest iPhone a and iOS. Second one does not work with newest iPhones. No word from third seller.
> 
> It also looks like Forza AudioWorks makes a micro USB / LOD cable, so that’s another good option.


Matt at Forza got back to me and they don't have the LOD cable available nor do does he know when they would become available. Seems like a low-priority item for them. Too bad. My only option is to go with the eBay seller "dtses14."


----------



## Lifted Andreas

CFGamescape said:


> Matt at Forza got back to me and they don't have the LOD cable available nor do does he know when they would become available. Seems like a low-priority item for them. Too bad. My only option is to go with the eBay seller "dtses14."



Could you please link the listing you're talking about?


----------



## CFGamescape

Lifted Andreas said:


> Could you please link the listing you're talking about?


Yes, sorry. Here it is: https://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=97


----------



## FLymon

Hawaiibadboy said:


> I use it with my Note 4 and it does DSD and does not drain battery from Note 4.  I posted the cable earlier but I will look for the box if you cant find that post a few pages back.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...b-dac-chip-dac-ak4452-20-hours.855282/page-24



Is the cable itself keeping your note 4 from charging the Q1M2? 
I have an S7 Edge and an otg cable but the phone is charging the Q1M2 when I plug it in. I will buy a cable if it will work for me. 
I have tried to find one based on the box you posted but no luck yet.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Yes it prevents the Q1MKII from hijacking my Note 4 battery.
Probably only available in Japan or by an export company


----------



## FLymon

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Yes it prevents the Q1MKII from hijacking my Note 4 battery.
> Probably only available in Japan or by an export company




Thanks for that. If anyone knows of one available in USA that would be great.


----------



## WilcoRoger

I have eyed this one for a while now. So when I had a few hour to kill in Hongkong, I went to Wan Chai and one of the shops had it - priced at HKD 998, but haggled down to HKD 830. I also noticed a Sony WM digital out custom cable, grabed it for HKD 170. Boy does it make a nice combo!

The form factor of the Q1 mk2 is nearly exactly the same as the Sony A3x/4x series. The sound - well I would never have believed how much difference a DAC/AMP can make, even if the Sony sounds very nice on its own, too. But with the Q1 making the heavy lifting - wow.

Very impressed and happy with the price, too.


----------



## obelisk619

I'm planning to get the q1 mk2, however for those who already have one, do you think it can last with me using it as a dedicated dac/amp for desktop? I'm quite concerned about the battery since it will be plugged into my computer most of the time (I am gonna use it for portable too but most of the time it will be on my desktop)

I'm gonna use it for hifiman-4xx since my desktop can't power it enough.


----------



## Joong (Jan 20, 2018)

During USB dac connection to your computer, it is charged through the same usb connection.
In my opinion it is very good desktop dac and portable dac as well.
However when your headphone is not very efficient phones like planar phones like he 500/560, or Beyerdynamic T1, the power of Fiio Q1 mk2 is not enough to drive those phones.
So is true for relatively high impedance phones above 300 ohms like hd650/600/800.

Therefore you need a decent headphone amplifier for the solution.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

obelisk619 said:


> I'm planning to get the q1 mk2, however for those who already have one, do you think it can last with me using it as a dedicated dac/amp for desktop? I'm quite concerned about the battery since it will be plugged into my computer most of the time (I am gonna use it for portable too but most of the time it will be on my desktop)
> 
> I'm gonna use it for hifiman-4xx since my desktop can't power it enough.



I've had mine plugged into my laptop for a few weeks now, the battery charges and discharges like normal.


----------



## Gringo91

noob question. Whats the difference between connecting a source through the line in vs the USB ?


----------



## Joong

When it acts as dac, you should connect via USB; whereas as amplifier, connect via line.


----------



## obelisk619

Joong said:


> During USB dac connection to your computer, it is charged through the same usb connection.
> In my opinion it is very good desktop dac and portable dac as well.
> However when your headphone is not very efficient phones like planar phones like he 500/560, or Beyerdynamic T1, the power of Fiio Q1 mk2 is not enough to drive those phones.
> So is true for relatively high impedance phones above 300 ohms like hd650/600/800.
> ...





Lifted Andreas said:


> I've had mine plugged into my laptop for a few weeks now, the battery charges and discharges like normal.





Thank you for the feedback. I'm excited to test it out before buying it.


----------



## Skullophile

Couple of questions, I tried using the search. So the single ended output is not enough to power the HD800, does the balanced output power them any better? Also, does the line in of this unit accept a Trrs Jack. I wanna go from the balanced 2.5mm trrs of my M1s into this unit. Any answers are appreciated.


----------



## Joong (Jan 21, 2018)

With balanced output there is 2 times of available voltage, and you need a trrs jack for the double voltage aka more than 2 times of power.
However you need a much more high power headphone amplifier like Gustard a20h, or H10 at least which is equivalent to Vioelectric V200, or better yet V281 and the like for enjoy full potential of hd800s.
Yes Cayin iha6 is one of good candidates.


----------



## Skullophile

Thanks for the reply, that answers my questions perfectly.


----------



## 397324

Hi

Does anyone one know where you can get a micro to micro OTG USB lead in Europe, so I can use my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge as a transport?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Darren Cotter said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone one know where you can get a micro to micro OTG USB lead in Europe, so I can use my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge as a transport?



Something like this?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B018M8YEX0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_aZGzAbCDGR7KC


----------



## FLymon

Darren Cotter said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone one know where you can get a micro to micro OTG USB lead in Europe, so I can use my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge as a transport?



I know this is not Europe, and maybe the charging issue is not a factor for you but I bought this one from Cable Creations on Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M5GZ3N0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It works fine but your S7 will charge your Q1MKII with this cord, and I imagine all the low cost ones. I contacted Cable Creations asking if they knew of a cord that would defeat the charging aspect and they said that it can't be done.
One thing I have noticed is that when the Q1MKII is fully charged the red light does not come on when plugged into the S7, but when you power it up you get a purple flicker for a second then the blue light. So it looks like when charged up anyway the Q1MKII  soesn't draw on the S7. When the Q1MKII is not fully charged you get the red light at plug in (charging), and then the purple light when you power on(charging and transferring).
I have not had it long enough to determine how bad of a power draw it is. I think I will return it and just get a DAP instead of trying to use my phone. Too much of a hassle, for me anyway.


----------



## 397324 (Jan 22, 2018)

That's great, thanks. I did do a search, but must have missed it! All I need now is a Q1ii.


Lifted Andreas said:


> Something like this?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B018M8YEX0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_aZGzAbCDGR7KC


----------



## 397324

FLymon said:


> I know this is not Europe, and maybe the charging issue is not a factor for you but I bought this one from Cable Creations on Amazon:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M5GZ3N0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> It works fine but your S7 will charge your Q1MKII with this cord, and I imagine all the low cost ones. I contacted Cable Creations asking if they knew of a cord that would defeat the charging aspect and they said that it can't be done.
> ...




Thanks for the answer. This guy has one that doesn't charge the Q1ii, in his review.


----------



## FLymon

Darren Cotter said:


> Thanks for the answer. This guy has one that doesn't charge the Q1ii, in his review.




Yes he does, or maybe it's just the Q1MKII is fully charged?
That is an Audio Technica cable and based on this review from here on this site they do not stop the device from charging off of the host (granted it was different equipment but the same principle):
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/android-phones-and-usb-dacs.595071/page-527#post-12332515

Maybe it's luck of the draw? Or maybe just various combos of equipment work while others do not?

I can't find any cord marketed as being able to defeat the charging aspect while keeping the data transfer aspect.


----------



## 397324 (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks for the answer. Looks like no Q1ii or Q5 for me then.

Do all Amp/DAC's that have a USB input, like the Mojo, have the same problem whereby the source powers the Amp/DAC?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Darren Cotter said:


> Thanks for the answer. Looks like no Q1ii or Q5 for me then, presuming the Q5 has the same problem.



Don't loose hope, it's only a matter of time before someone who makes those cables pops up. I'm keeping an eye on eBay, there's a few good cable makers on there.


----------



## 397324 (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks, but I'll leave it until FiiO either supply a cable with the Q1ii or Q5, or make an Android version of them.

Also, I don't see why just because a small company in the global sense like Fiio release a couple of Apple compatible Amp/DACs, there should suddenly be a plethora of cables available. If it were Sony, maybe.


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Jan 22, 2018)

Darren Cotter said:


> Thanks, but I'll leave it until FiiO either supply a cable with the Q1ii or Q5, or make an Android version of them.
> 
> Also, I don't see why just because a small company in the global sense like Fiio release a couple of Apple compatible Amp/DACs, there should suddenly be a plethora of cables available. If it were Sony, maybe.



Well FiiO has already shared info on how to make this cables, they did say tho that they won't be making them. So that's why I have faith that someone will end up doing it at some point.


----------



## 397324

If they have all the information as to how to make these cables, why the **** can't they make them themselves? Look at this.







Why make it difficult for 80% of the smartphone market.


----------



## HiFiChris

FLymon said:


> Yes he does, or maybe it's just the Q1MKII is fully charged?



The video review is by @Hawaiibadboy who is living in Japan, and if I recall correctly, he got the cable from a Japanese online audio store, and it is indeed terminated so that the DAC is used without draining the source's battery (= no charging).


----------



## bflat

Darren Cotter said:


> Thanks for the answer. Looks like no Q1ii or Q5 for me then.
> 
> Do all Amp/DAC's that have a USB input, like the Mojo, have the same problem whereby the source powers the Amp/DAC?



Q5 has separate data and power micro usb ports like Mojo. Will report on playing and charging simultaneously when I receive it.


----------



## FLymon

HiFiChris said:


> The video review is by @Hawaiibadboy who is living in Japan, and if I recall correctly, he got the cable from a Japanese online audio store, and it is indeed terminated so that the DAC is used without draining the source's battery (= no charging).



I saw that and I am not doubting him. His reviews are a big reason why I bought the Q1II and the FH1 IEMs. 
I also linked to a review of what appears to be the same Audio Technica cable he used that failed to stop the equipment from charging from the phone it was connected to. Different equipment. I have a S7 Edge, he uses a Note 4 I beleive. 
Maybe it matters what equipment is being used?
I had a cable maker tell me it can't be done, and I have found engineers saying it can't be done, but obviously some people have it working for them but not with an S7 that I can find.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

HiFiChris said:


> The video review is by @Hawaiibadboy who is living in Japan, and if I recall correctly, he got the cable from a Japanese online audio store, and it is indeed terminated so that the DAC is used without draining the source's battery (= no charging).



Yup, got it in Japan online. No idea why it is limited to Japan since the genuine OTG cable market is a worldwide consumer product


----------



## demond (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Dutch1Schaefer

Would anyone be able to compare this to the ifi nano black label? Price is around $100 difference. Strongly considering one of these.


----------



## 397324

I had an iDSD Micro and it was stunning and worked on my Android phone. I would presume the Nano would be the same, bearing in mind its price point.


----------



## Gringo91 (Jan 23, 2018)

Lifted Andreas said:


> Something like this?https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B018M8YEX0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_aZGzAbCDGR7KC



S8 user here.

Bought and tried. No luck with the Samsung usb c to micro b converter. But I've read that the supplied samsung converter isn't OTG compatible. But the larger usb c to usb A is. So hopefully something like this could work
https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/audio...b-to-micro-usb-cable-0-15-m-10156047-pdt.html

Did some rummaging in my cupboards and found a unbranded USB to micro B cable. While rather unsightly it works. No dreaded red light!

 

So the question to whether you can use the Fiio Q1 ii on a Samsung S8 ? Yes.


----------



## zentro

is it a worthy upgrade to the e18? it will be mostly be used with my laptop but i might want to take it on the go sometimes as i did with my beloved e18 ,if not, is anything better at this 100 and under price point(doesnt have to be mobile)


----------



## FiiO

zentro said:


> is it a worthy upgrade to the e18?



Dear friend,

If it is possible, you may have a try in the local store first. The Q1MKII also add the balanced output which E18 doesn't not support. 

Best regards


----------



## Saoshyant

springbay said:


> I noticed my local dealer advertise a connector called FiiO TC03 for the MII
> https://www.mobileztore.se/product.html/fio-tc03-for-q1-mark-ii-samsung-kompatibel?category_id=9
> I have not seen this one mentioned before



Seeing an Aliexpress store selling the "Fiio TC03" I ordered it three weeks back and it just arrived.  Packaging has zero indication of it being a Fiio product, and since then the store has changed the page so it no longer says it's a Fiio product.  The page also falsely implied it would stop power transfer, although I will admit it's not transferring as quickly as my other cable does.  It's a sturdy looking cable, but sadly didn't accomplish what more than a few of us are looking for.  Perhaps a simpler solution would be a battery case so I'd have juice to spare.


----------



## FiiO

FiiO Won 2 iF DESIGN AWARDS 2018 with the Q1 Mark II and BTR1： https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...rds-2018-with-the-q1-mark-ii-and-btr1.871129/


----------



## slackerpo (Jan 31, 2018)

FiiO said:


> FiiO Won 2 iF DESIGN AWARDS 2018 with the Q1 Mark II and BTR1： https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...rds-2018-with-the-q1-mark-ii-and-btr1.871129/



congrats guys.

if only the q1 mk2 have had built it bluetooth, im sure it would have shredded the award season.


----------



## CFGamescape (Feb 3, 2018)

CFGamescape said:


> Anyone using custom / third-party micro USB to Lighting cables? If so, can you point me in the right direction? There's a few options on eBay, but not sure of compatibility (I have messages out to the sellers):
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/172325662501?ul_noapp=true (I've bought from him before; would be my top choice, but I'm waiting on confirmation if this would work with the iPhone 8/8+ / newest iOS...gonna guess yes. Unsure if it'd work with non-Hugo equipment...not sure what determines this)
> ...





CFGamescape said:


> First one is confirmed to work with newest iPhone a and iOS. Second one does not work with newest iPhones. No word from third seller.
> 
> It also looks like Forza AudioWorks makes a micro USB / LOD cable, so that’s another good option.


I previously said above that the cable from the first link would work, but I just received mine and it doesn't work. iPhone 8+ with Q1M2. I've contacted the seller (good guy) to see if there's anything amiss because he did confirm the cable would recognize the iPhone 8, but it's likely I'll have to return it. Thus, Forza Audioworks (@Matez) is kind of my only hope, but they're saying they don't have the LOD cable available and don't know when they would. *Sad trombone*

Forza does have other LOD options, but none that allow me to select a micro USB. That said, I have an email out to them. My whole thing with this is to find a replacement/upgrade if the supplied Lightning to micro USB cable from FiiO goes kaput.

EDIT: Seller on eBay confirmed his cable didn’t have the CCK chip (d’oh). Miscommunication on both our parts, I think. Hopefully he can make me one with it but not sure. Waiting for response.


----------



## CFGamescape

Lifted Andreas said:


> Hey, do you use your Q1ii for gaming as well?
> 
> If so, how do you find it? Especially with your PC37x.


Following up on this. I tried gaming with the Q1 M2. Played PUBG. Perfectly acceptable but doesn’t compare to a dedicated gaming sound card, IMO. Spatial cues are accurate but just not as clear and present. It’s a good option for a gaming laptop (which I don’t have).


----------



## WilcoRoger (Feb 8, 2018)

I just bought an ADL micro-micro OTG cable, see here http://www.adl-av.com/products/cables/otg/ (quite surprised at the price , not in a good way) and sadly the Fiio charges off the transport (Pioneer X30R in this case)


----------



## Lifted Andreas

CFGamescape said:


> Following up on this. I tried gaming with the Q1 M2. Played PUBG. Perfectly acceptable but doesn’t compare to a dedicated gaming sound card, IMO. Spatial cues are accurate but just not as clear and present. It’s a good option for a gaming laptop (which I don’t have).



Hey mate, thanks for your feedback on this. I actually use the Q1ii with my old XMG gaming laptop and its a great improvement over the built in Realtek sound chip. Better resolution, more spacious sound, improved definition and just overall a completely different presentation. Also, I received my Sennheiser PC37x today that I bought from someone on eBay for like £60 which is a bargain in my eyes considering they're basically Game Ones without the fancy styling. They also sound almost exactly like the old PC360 G4ME that I had with the rubber cable.

Music out of the Q1ii and Sennheiser PC37x sounds good, although I can't stop thinking they might be better paired with something less smooth. Like a Dragonfly or something, ESS related. I use my laptop for literally everything, music listening, music production / DJ'ing + playing games and competitive games occasionally, watching films. So that's why the PC37x is perfect for me in that regard, there really isn't anything else in this price range that comes close to the versatility and comfort of this headset. In fact the only thing I can think of is the ATH ADG1x which cost like £300.

Sorry this post was a bit OT.


----------



## Charente (Feb 8, 2018)

I've been following the power draw debate (Q1 / Android). I don't have an Android phone, but I wonder if the Sony NW-A35 (or A45) as a transport route to Q1 (using the FIIO L27 WM-Port cable) would not draw power from the host ? If the Q1 doesn't draw power from the A35, this seems to me a relatively inexpensive transport solution ($150) and good battery. Any thoughts ?


----------



## FLymon

Charente said:


> I've been following the power draw debate (Q1 / Android). I don't have an Android phone, but I wonder if the Sony NW-A35 (or A45) as a transport route to Q1 (using the FIIO L27 WM-Port cable) would not draw power from the host ? If the Q1 doesn't draw power from the A35, this seems to me a relatively inexpensive transport solution ($150) and good battery. Any thoughts ?



Not sure about the power draw, but with that setup I am now toting a phone, a DAP and a DAC/Amp, and I am $218 lighter from buying the Sony. The Q1M2 itself is under $100 and spending over $200 to get it to function by adding another peice of equipment seems counterproductive. 

Personally I returned my Q1M2 and bought a Cayin N3 ($149 including leather case) that I control with my phone (Galaxy S7) using the HiBy app. VERY convenient and sounds great to me for the money. 
I will miss the Q1M2 balanced balanced output but in this price range of $225 all in for the DAP and IEMs, I am pretty happy with the Cayin and FH1.
If Fiio had solved the Android OTG issue I would have kept the Q1M2, no doubt.


----------



## 472925

Q1mkII with L27 doesn't draw power from the Sony NW-A35. I'm Super happy with this setup, excellent battery life


----------



## Charente

@FLymon ... thank-you. Yes, I can see that my suggestion wouldn't have made sense for you. I'm starting from scratch so have a bit of leeway in my thinking.



iLFuma said:


> Q1mkII with L27 doesn't draw power from the Sony NW-A35. I'm Super happy with this setup, excellent battery life



That's good news ... would you say that the Q1 is an reasonable improvement over the A35's sound (to your ears) ? The A-35 is almost the same size as the Q1 and I guess would stack neatly.


----------



## Charente

I've been trying out headphone pairings with the Q1 Mkii ... I already have the AEON in my main system and tried them with the Q1 ... it drives them very well in lo-gain with power left to spare and the sound is perfectly acceptable within the limitations of the Q1. Of course I wouldn't suggest people rush out to buy a $800 pair of headphones to use with the $99 Q1 but if you already have them it's a good pairing for use as a transportable setup.


----------



## 472925

Charente said:


> That's good news ... would you say that the Q1 is an reasonable improvement over the A35's sound (to your ears) ? The A-35 is almost the same size as the Q1 and I guess would stack neatly.


They stack perfectly and the sound definitely improves. I love the bass boost switch, it makes my Balanced F5 very warm sounding.


----------



## Saoshyant

Charente said:


> I've been trying out headphone pairings with the Q1 Mkii ... I already have the AEON in my main system and tried them with the Q1 ... it drives them very well in lo-gain with power left to spare and the sound is perfectly acceptable within the limitations of the Q1. Of course I wouldn't suggest people rush out to buy a $800 pair of headphones to use with the $99 Q1 but if you already have them it's a good pairing for use as a transportable setup.



This kind of makes me want to try the Q1mk2 with ZMF Ori, but as mine was bought used and terminated in RSA, I'd need to find an adapter to 2.5mm, which I've been wanting for awhile anyways.  Maybe it's time to start searching.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Anyone thinks the new Topping NX4DSD looks like a copy of the Q1ii?

http://www.tpdz.net/en/products/nx4dsd/index.htm

PS. I haven't compared the internals yet, but the amp section looks more powerful than the Q1ii.


----------



## Charente

Lifted Andreas said:


> Anyone thinks the new Topping NX4DSD looks like a copy of the Q1ii?



Interesting ... slightly bigger than the Q1 MkII but more powerful and low output impedance.


----------



## Saoshyant

It looks similar to preious Topping amps to me.


----------



## 472925

Lifted Andreas said:


> Anyone thinks the new Topping NX4DSD looks like a copy of the Q1ii?
> 
> http://www.tpdz.net/en/products/nx4dsd/index.htm
> 
> PS. I haven't compared the internals yet, but the amp section looks more powerful than the Q1ii.


Yeah, they are very similar. Usb power and Usb dac use different ports. Probably the charging circuit for the battery is separate and it's a good thing.
The origin of these chips look strange, with a brief search i can't find the schematics. Anyway I've always found Topping's product specs a little bit shady.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Charente said:


> Interesting ... slightly bigger than the Q1 MkII but more powerful and low output impedance.



Yeah it's around the same price as well.




Saoshyant said:


> It looks similar to preious Topping amps to me.



Yeah it's based on the NX4 which already looked similar tbh. 



iLFuma said:


> Yeah, they are very similar. Usb power and Usb dac use different ports. Probably the charging circuit for the battery is separate and it's a good thing.
> The origin of these chips look strange, with a brief search i can't find the schematics. Anyway I've always found Topping's product specs a little bit shady.



Same thing put me off getting one previously. They have an extremely good form factor but was never sure about the internals, even though all the numbers seem positive.


----------



## WilcoRoger

Charente said:


> That's good news ... would you say that the Q1 is an reasonable improvement over the A35's sound (to your ears) ? The A-35 is almost the same size as the Q1 and I guess would stack neatly.



Indeed they do stack well - check out my post in the A35 thread with pic

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/new-sony-nw-a30-series.815843/page-148#post-14015541


----------



## Charente

@WilcoRoger ... that does look neat ! I notice the rubber strap rests on the power button on the A35 ... hopefully this doesn't affect (activate) it.


----------



## FiiO

WilcoRoger said:


> I just bought an ADL micro-micro OTG cable, see here http://www.adl-av.com/products/cables/otg/ (quite surprised at the price , not in a good way) and sadly the Fiio charges off the transport (Pioneer X30R in this case)





demond said:


>



Dear friend,

As our engineer mentioned in the previous post, you would need a OTG cable with the ID pin to the ground for avoiding charging the Q1II. 

Best regards


----------



## 472925

Charente said:


> ... that does look neat ! I notice the rubber strap rests on the power button on the A35 ... hopefully this doesn't affect (activate) it.


If you have big fingers it might be a problem :/


----------



## WilcoRoger

Charente said:


> @WilcoRoger ... that does look neat ! I notice the rubber strap rests on the power button on the A35 ... hopefully this doesn't affect (activate) it.



No it doesn't - if you look closely, the A35 is in a transparent plastic case, so the rubber band doesn't exert pressure on the button, but rests on the case


----------



## Charente

WilcoRoger said:


> No it doesn't - if you look closely, the A35 is in a transparent plastic case, so the rubber band doesn't exert pressure on the button, but rests on the case



Ah, OK ... didn't realise you had a case there for the A35. Thank-you.


----------



## FLymon

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> As our engineer mentioned in the previous post, you would need a OTG cable with the ID pin to the ground for avoiding charging the Q1II.
> 
> Best regards




Sounds great. Who makes one?


----------



## WilcoRoger

It's hard enought to find a micro-micro OTG cable. Once found, how the heck the pins are connected? It's not like the shop would know it.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

FLymon said:


> Sounds great. Who makes one?



Nobody at the moment. 




WilcoRoger said:


> It's hard enought to find a micro-micro OTG cable. Once found, how the heck the pins are connected? It's not like the shop would know it.



You have to physically take it apart and check.


----------



## WilcoRoger

Funny thing is, that the SonyWM terminated cables are OK, the FiioQ1 won't charge off the Sony (A35)

And if there is noone producing such micro-micro cable, the info above is rather theoretical. As for the advice to "take it apart" is less than practical - go ahead, try to take apart a 60€ Furutech cable in the shop *before *buying.

So for some prospective buyers this may be a rather important caveat.


----------



## Charente

There are various small USB testers available for a few $ that will tell you how much power (or 0v) is coming down a cable. Probably still not practical at point of sale tho'.


----------



## FiiO

FLymon said:


> Sounds great. Who makes one?


Dear friend,






You may contact one of our seller(wang@ddhifi.com) having one like this for help.

Best regards


----------



## Saoshyant

It occurred to me I already had a decent transport to use until a suitable OTG cable is found for phone use, so until then my Shanling M1 will be feeding the Q1mk2.


----------



## FiiO

Saoshyant said:


> It occurred to me I already had a decent transport to use until a suitable OTG cable is found for phone use, so until then my Shanling M1 will be feeding the Q1mk2.




Best regards


----------



## VonHinzhen

Hi!
Everybody seems have the same problem that I had while ago. I'm using my q1 with samsung s6 edge and last week I found a cable which worked just fine. Those damned red and violet lights disappeared at once. Hope this cable will work some of you too.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/10cm-Right...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## Slashn77

Since there is a FIIO rep in here I wanted to make sure before before pulling the trigger with my iPhone 7 about some people saying I’m amazon reviews that when listening to music on some apps the music pauses when you lock the screen and I want to make sure this isn’t the case for streaming Spotify on the go because this product looks amazing at a fair price


----------



## CFGamescape

Just want to confirm that this cable works with the iPhone 8/8+ and Q1M2.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/222800799674


----------



## FiiO

Slashn77 said:


> Since there is a FIIO rep in here I wanted to make sure before before pulling the trigger with my iPhone 7 about some people saying I’m amazon reviews that when listening to music on some apps the music pauses when you lock the screen and I want to make sure this isn’t the case for streaming Spotify on the go because this product looks amazing at a fair price


Dear friend,

According to our test, we did not meet that issue. May need to confirm more operation from the reviewer instead. If there are local store in your city, you could have a try.

Best regards


----------



## Hotzigetty (Feb 26, 2018)

Gringo91 said:


> S8 user here.
> 
> Bought and tried. No luck with the Samsung usb c to micro b converter. But I've read that the supplied samsung converter isn't OTG compatible. But the larger usb c to usb A is. So hopefully something like this could work
> https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/audio...b-to-micro-usb-cable-0-15-m-10156047-pdt.html
> ...



I had a couple of issues.

With different USB C to Micro B (even those supposed to have the host end on the type C end) and with the S8 OTG adaptor, the Q1mkii still charged from the S8.
The other issue was that it took some time for the phone to recognize that the Q1mii was attached and I wasnt paying attention so I ended up blasting music for a bit. I haven't had this issues with the Dacmagic XS (usb 2.0 mode) or the DFR.

Apart from this, especially for the price, this little thing is a marvel. Unfortunately, I'd bought this for travel use only (flights and hotels) so I don't think I'll end up keeping it.

Edit: after a bit of fiddling around, I managed to get it working with an amazon basics cable and the shanling l2 cable without discharging (or too quickly discharging) my phone. In any case, no mroe red or purple! I had to bring hte music app is focus, connect, turn on the Q1mii and voila!


----------



## Gringo91

Found this cable recommended from a different thread and it worked a treat
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10cm-Lef...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## surfgeorge (Feb 27, 2018)

I bought the FIIO Q1 MKII 2 weeks ago and have been testing the heck out of it with my iPad Pro and my iPhone SE.
Headpones are Sennheiser Momentum 2 over ear.

With the iPad Pro I get a very clear sound improvement. I am no reviewer, but I'd describe it as opening up, clearer, better separation of instruments, more details. Just what I expected.
However, using the iPhone SE as source, the sound is significantly worse compared to using the iPad. Basically the differences between the iPad Pro analog out and the iPhone SE analog are still there, with the FIIO in between.
The files in both devices are the same.

I was very much aware of the differences between the sound of the iPhone and iPad, and my expectations were that by using the FIIO Q1 MK2 I would eliminate the differences between iPad and iPhone and get a sound with either source that's better than the iPad analog out. I am getting it from the iPad, but not from the iPhone. 

My goal was to stack the FIIO with the iPhone SE to get a great sounding portable solution.

If I can't get that I'll have to return the FIIO.

Any idea what could be going on here, and what I could do to make the iPhone SE work in the same way as the iPad?


----------



## FiiO

surfgeorge said:


> I bought the FIIO Q1 MKII 2 weeks ago and have been testing the heck out of it with my iPad Pro and my iPhone SE.
> Headpones are Sennheiser Momentum 2 over ear.
> 
> With the iPad Pro I get a very clear sound improvement. I am no reviewer, but I'd describe it as opening up, clearer, better separation of instruments, more details. Just what I expected.
> ...


Dear friend,

Via usb connection, right? Maybe the iPhone SE doesn't have nice output like the iPad work.  

Best regards


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Gringo91 said:


> Found this cable recommended from a different thread and it worked a treat
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10cm-Left-Angle-Micro-USB-to-Type-C-Cable-OTG-at-both-ends-for-OPPO-HA-2SE-DAC/292052970340?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649



I asked if they can make one that's Micro USB on both sides, let's see what they say!


----------



## Brooko

surfgeorge said:


> I bought the FIIO Q1 MKII 2 weeks ago and have been testing the heck out of it with my iPad Pro and my iPhone SE.
> Headpones are Sennheiser Momentum 2 over ear.
> 
> With the iPad Pro I get a very clear sound improvement. I am no reviewer, but I'd describe it as opening up, clearer, better separation of instruments, more details. Just what I expected.
> ...


 I’m assuming you are using the digital out from both the iPad and iPhone. If you are doing this, the output must be the same in both cases. You are using the DAC of the Q1ii with a digital input - so it can’t be any different. If I use my iPad Mini and compare with my iPhone SE (both using the Q1ii via digital) they sound identical. Suggest retesting.


----------



## surfgeorge

Brooko said:


> I’m assuming you are using the digital out from both the iPad and iPhone. If you are doing this, the output must be the same in both cases. You are using the DAC of the Q1ii with a digital input - so it can’t be any different. If I use my iPad Mini and compare with my iPhone SE (both using the Q1ii via digital) they sound identical. Suggest retesting.



Thanks Brooko!
Well, I assume that I am getting digital out from the iPad and the iPhone, but I have not found any way to know for sure.
I am connecting the FIIO Q1 with the included lightning cable to the iPad / iPhone.
Once the IOS has recognised the FIIO, the playback window of iTunes changes - the volume slider becomes inactive (no selector button)

Did I miss anything? I could not find any information about changing settings or anything like that.

Cheers, George


----------



## Brooko

Yep - that means it is using the Q1iis DAC.  So theoretically output is the same. Sounds the same on my gear anyway.


----------



## surfgeorge (Feb 28, 2018)

Brooko said:


> Yep - that means it is using the Q1iis DAC.  So theoretically output is the same. Sounds the same on my gear anyway.


Thanks again, Brooko!
The dealer has offered taking back the FIIO, and I will take this option.
Besides the SQ issue the FIIO is also loosing connection with the iOS device when moving it or touching the cable.
I'm looking at a Shanling M3s or Cayin N5ii DAP instead, yes, more money, but more possibilties as well...

Cheers, Georg


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

I have several amp/dac in my possession now and after a long frustrating day of everything doing  some things but not others...this is the only balanced DSD amp dac that works all the time in the ways I want and has a tiny footprint. 

I had a ranking of what I liked and this came along and reminded me of the not broke don't fix.
I wanted balanced...I wanted DSD native, I had it all already. 2018 and the cable hunting non cross use of cables and everything is ridiculous...RIDICULOUS


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Feb 28, 2018)

Hawaiibadboy said:


> I have several amp/dac in my possession now and after a long frustrating day of everything doing  some things but not others...this is the only balanced DSD amp dac that works all the time in the ways I want and has a tiny footprint.
> 
> I had a ranking of what I liked and this came along and reminded me of the not broke don't fix.
> I wanted balanced...I wanted DSD native, I had it all already. 2018 and the cable hunting non cross use of cables and everything is ridiculous...RIDICULOUS



I agree, recently the iDSD nano BL has been tempting me, but I keep looking at the pictures of iDSD and then back at the Q1ii. To me the Q1ii just looks tiny compared to the iDSD and pretty much everything else I've looked at.

So I just keep asking myself everytime I go near that Buy button - "what's the point?".  I already have what I needed, and for half the price...


----------



## slackerpo

Hawaiibadboy said:


> I have several amp/dac in my possession now and after a long frustrating day of everything doing  some things but not others...this is the only balanced DSD amp dac that works all the time in the ways I want and has a tiny footprint.
> 
> I had a ranking of what I liked and this came along and reminded me of the not broke don't fix.
> I wanted balanced...I wanted DSD native, I had it all already. 2018 and the cable hunting non cross use of cables and everything is ridiculous...RIDICULOUS



so does the Q5 falls behind Q1mk2 just in the footprint deparment or there is more to it?


----------



## Brooko

Q5 is brilliant.  Yes bigger footprint - but for that you get a step-up in power + the Bluetooth is handy if you use it.


----------



## TheEldestBoy

Brooko said:


> Q5 is brilliant.  Yes bigger footprint - but for that you get a step-up in power + the Bluetooth is handy if you use it.



Features aside, would you say there's an actual difference in *SQ* (Q1 MKII versus Q5)?

I'll be pairing one of them with my iPhone 6s + HD600.


----------



## haoyuan

TheEldestBoy said:


> Features aside, would you say there's an actual difference in *SQ* (Q1 MKII versus Q5)?
> 
> I'll be pairing one of them with my iPhone 6s + HD600.


DAC is different, so it'll sound differently.  From my experience, the different amp modules also changes the sound enough to be noticeable.  Also the Q1ii may not have enough power to drive your HD600 properly.  I own the Q1ii and the AM3A module on the x7ii (same one on the Q5) and I can tell you that via balanced on both, Q1 can drive the 300ohm beast at about 60%~ while the AM3A can go about 80%~ on my HD650.  If you switch the AM5 high powered module then you'll get even better output for HD600.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

slackerpo said:


> so does the Q5 falls behind Q1mk2 just in the footprint deparment or there is more to it?



You quoted me right?

So I'll answer your question.

The Q5 is good but the Q1MKII is better than it in ease of use and portability. SQ is totally subjective and lots of folks hardly ever mention what music was used to reach their opinions anyways.

Using 4 tracks with IEM I know well, I hear the sonic cues I expect from both devices. The Q5 has more power and potential for much more, BT though not latest and wifi so it is a swiss army knife. I think the FH1 is better than the F9 Pro and the FH1 is priced below the F9 Pro.  I am thinking the Q1mkII *is* just that damn good...not the Q5* is not *something.


----------



## Brooko (Mar 1, 2018)

TheEldestBoy said:


> Features aside, would you say there's an actual difference in *SQ* (Q1 MKII versus Q5)?
> 
> I'll be pairing one of them with my iPhone 6s + HD600.



Comparing the Q1ii and Q5 with really neutral IEMs (single ended) - using the Alclair Curve.  Digital source is an iPhone SE.  Output is volume matched to within 0.1 dB using a calibrated dB meter.

Once you're volume matched there is hardly any difference. Both have very good overall resolution.  If there is any difference (and this is marginal - at least to me), the Q5 might be ever so slightly smoother (slight tinge of warmth).  But it may well be placebo on my part.

Single ended with the HD600 (I have no balanced cable) - and I again personally think the difference is very small.  Both sound great with the HD600 (again just my personal opinion) - and again I'm struck by the fact that the HD600 is a pretty easy load to drive. I even tried using iPhone > digital out > Q1ii >line-out > A5, and there really isn't much (if any improvement).  So personally I think (with the HD600 anyway), that the Q1ii output is pretty good - even SE.

I now have a balanced cable for my HD800S - and that was the last test.

First up - SE.
The HD800S sounds pretty good on both - buts its clear in the comparison that the AM3 amp unit on the Q5 has better control on the driver.  Bass sounds a little loose with the Q1ii - not awful - there's just a noticeable difference.

Now balanced.
Both Q1ii and Q5 balanced (with this headphone) are an improvement over SE (Q5 with AM3A).  In fact the Q1ii balanced sounds pretty darn good.  But the Q5 is at a slightly different level.  Only disclaimer I have here is that its really hard to volume match the headphones, so I could be slightly out in the volume - and this could cause a false impression.

Overall - I'd say:
With IEMs - assuming you need portability - go with Q1ii
With headphones - it will depend on the impedance and sensitivity - but if its harder to drive, then definitely recommend considering the Q5.  Q1ii still does a great job with the HD600 though.
For the HD800S .... balanced .... Q5 => yummy.

Two tracks I tested with : Pink Floyd "Have a Cigar" & Elton John "Bennie and the Jets" (live)


----------



## WilcoRoger

About OTG cables that won't drain your DAP/phone. I've found Nocturnal Audio's Vela cables ($29,90) and asked the guys about this. Here's their answer:

_"Unfortunately we cannot guarantee that the FiiO Q1 MKII will not drain the battery from your DAP. *In our testing on Q1 MKII with several smartphones, the Q1 MKII do not seem to drain the phone's battery.* However, the results with other sources such as your DAP may not be the same as our results when testing with our smartphones."_

So the cale might be good, even though they put the boilerplate "we cannot guarantee" text in their answer.

https://nocaudio.com/#ut-portfolio-details-wrap-45


----------



## TheEldestBoy

Brooko said:


> Comparing the Q1ii and Q5 with really neutral IEMs (single ended) - using the Alclair Curve.  Digital source is an iPhone SE.  Output is volume matched to within 0.1 dB using a calibrated dB meter.
> 
> Once you're volume matched there is hardly any difference. Both have very good overall resolution.  If there is any difference (and this is marginal - at least to me), the Q5 might be ever so slightly smoother (slight tinge of warmth).  But it may well be placebo on my part.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the detailed reply @Brooko

One reason I'm considering going for the Q5 instead of the Q1 Mk11 is that I can always revert to pairing the Q5 with my iPhone *via Bluetooth* if need be.

I've had the original Q1 for over a year now and was only able to make it work with my iPhone for the first few months.  When apple came out with that iOS update that made it difficult to connect via lightning cable I could never get it working again (I tired a few different cables too, but to no avail).  Since then I've just been going from the headphone-out of my iPhone into the line-in of the Q1.  So, I'm getting the amping benefits of the Q1 but not the dac benefits of the Q1.  This has been VERY annoying and I'm worried that Apple could at anytime introduce a new iOS update that would render the Q1 MK11 and the Q5 unusable via lighting cable.  If this every happens, I could simply pair via bluetooth until it gets sorted out.


----------



## slackerpo

Brooko said:


> Comparing the Q1ii and Q5 with really neutral IEMs (single ended) - using the Alclair Curve.  Digital source is an iPhone SE.  Output is volume matched to within 0.1 dB using a calibrated dB meter.
> 
> Once you're volume matched there is hardly any difference. Both have very good overall resolution.  If there is any difference (and this is marginal - at least to me), the Q5 might be ever so slightly smoother (slight tinge of warmth).  But it may well be placebo on my part.
> 
> ...





Hawaiibadboy said:


> You quoted me right?
> 
> So I'll answer your question.
> 
> ...



thanks bros.


----------



## Inoculator

I think people have already posted it, but I wanted to confirm for folks that this cable is the solution to Android phones charging the Q1 mkII. https://www.ebay.com/itm/10cm-Left-...at-both-ends-for-OPPO-HA-2SE-DAC/292052970340
The phone will still say it is charging, but it is not. Now the Q1 mkII is the perfect compliment to my Samsung Note 8! Bonus that the cable has the right angle connectors as well, as there is significantly less stress being put on the USB-C connector on the phone. Wish they offered a longer version with a straight connector on the micro USB end as well for when I don't want to stack my phone and DAC/amp.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Inoculator said:


> I think people have already posted it, but I wanted to confirm for folks that this cable is the solution to Android phones charging the Q1 mkII. https://www.ebay.com/itm/10cm-Left-...at-both-ends-for-OPPO-HA-2SE-DAC/292052970340
> *The phone will still say it is charging, but it is not. *Now the Q1 mkII is the perfect compliment to my Samsung Note 8! Bonus that the cable has the right angle connectors as well, as there is significantly less stress being put on the USB-C connector on the phone. Wish they offered a longer version with a straight connector on the micro USB end as well for when I don't want to stack my phone and DAC/amp.



I assume you've tested this, or someone else did?

I contacted them and asked if they make a MicroUSB to MicroUSB, they replied and said yeah but they can't guarantee that it won't charge the DAC. Even though the cable is in OTG setting.


----------



## Inoculator

Lifted Andreas said:


> I assume you've tested this, or someone else did?
> 
> I contacted them and asked if they make a MicroUSB to MicroUSB, they replied and said yeah but they can't guarantee that it won't charge the DAC. Even though the cable is in OTG setting.


Yep, battery not rapidly depleting on my smartphone, and was able to run through the Q1 mkII internal battery and need to charge it. Also, that same ebay seller has this: https://www.ebay.com/itm/10cm-Right...TG-Cable-4-DAC-Digital-Amplifier/301669713346 which seems to be what you need. Fingers crossed it also lacks the ability to charge.


----------



## superuser1

Have ordered one to use with a Sony A35 primarily. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Charente

@superuser1 ...  That's what I'm figuring on doing ... your experiences would be interesting.


----------



## superuser1

Charente said:


> @superuser1 ...  That's what I'm figuring on doing ... your experiences would be interesting.


I have got the fiio L 27 cable to do the job. Hope it works!


----------



## FiiO

superuser1 said:


> Have ordered one to use with a Sony A35 primarily. Let's see how it goes.


Cool！


----------



## superuser1

Sony A35 -- FiiO L 27 -- Q1 Mk II


----------



## stylus75

The L27 cable works well with the older NWZ-A15 too connected to the Q1 Mark II.


----------



## Saoshyant

Inoculator said:


> Yep, battery not rapidly depleting on my smartphone, and was able to run through the Q1 mkII internal battery and need to charge it. Also, that same ebay seller has this: https://www.ebay.com/itm/10cm-Right...TG-Cable-4-DAC-Digital-Amplifier/301669713346 which seems to be what you need. Fingers crossed it also lacks the ability to charge.



Mine just arrived, and can confirm no draining of battery using this cable, but it doesn't like to stay in my LG G6, so unfortunately I cannot use it with this phone.  I recently picked up an inexpensive iPhone SE, so I'll probably just stick with this for out and about listening.


----------



## superuser1

I read through the thread but couldn'y figure out the purple light thingy. Would anyone be kind enough to explain what it means etc etc. Thanks


----------



## Brooko

superuser1 said:


> I read through the thread but couldn'y figure out the purple light thingy. Would anyone be kind enough to explain what it means etc etc. Thanks



Blue = on.  Red = charging.  Purple = combo.


----------



## superuser1

Brooko said:


> Blue = on.  Red = charging.  Purple = combo.


Thank you very much!


----------



## 472925

Mine with L27 --> A35 remain blue


----------



## Charente

iLFuma said:


> Mine with L27 --> A35 remain blue



I think that's correct, ... meaning it's on and not charging from the player


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Mar 9, 2018)

iLFuma said:


> Mine with L27 --> A35 remain blue



Thats good then, means it's not charging.

I need to order one of those cables too from the ebay seller.

Btw did anyone think the USB cable included with the Q1ii is a bit flimsy? Some people said in their reviews that it's weak, someone even said it didint work for them out of the box and that they had to buy another one. Mine seems to be okay so far though, fingers crossed.


----------



## superuser1




----------



## Slashn77

superuser1 said:


>


I use my iPhone 7 as my player since I stream from Spotify premium and tidal so I am wondering how easy it is with the band to attach and remove from my phone.
Also how is it width wise in your front pocket of jeans/shorts/sweats etc? I go on long walks with my German Shepard but I don’t know how I feel about the idea of spending 3.5 times as much for the Q5 to get the Bluetooth function so that way I can plug my CA Lyra 2’s into the dac/amp and keep my phone in my back pocket using bluetooth


----------



## superuser1 (Mar 12, 2018)

Well BT functionality is something you will have to decide on. It is indeed more convenient however I prefer remaining wired as far as possible. As for size, the profile would a a bit bigger than the Sony A35. I am not a fan of attaching the band to the phone. I prefer using the A35 strapped on as digital transport with the Q1 Mk2. DSD128 is played effortlessly with the combo. I usually use either the ibasso IT01s or a chi-fi 6 BA iem.



EDIT: You could try something like the 3M dual lock system.


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Mar 13, 2018)

3M dual lock is great stuff!! Works wonders for me, I totally recommend it instead of rubber bands even.

Can you guys guess whats holding my Q1ii onto my laptop's cooling stand


----------



## MentTheNewbie

just got my q1 last week. 

I am using this DAC with my iphone x and the sound is awesome pair with my IE80 

but now i am having an issue where the song on and off will stop awhile and continue play

then i tot its my line problem while streaming music thru QQ music

so i tried it with youtube and local music library in my apple music app 

The problem still there.

I am using the provided micro usb to lightning cable


----------



## FiiO

superuser1 said:


>


Cool! Looks like connecting to Redmi?

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

MentTheNewbie said:


> just got my q1 last week.
> 
> I am using this DAC with my iphone x and the sound is awesome pair with my IE80
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

You may try the improvement from this thread to see if it helps: Click here.

Best regards


----------



## superuser1

FiiO said:


> Cool! Looks like connecting to Redmi?
> 
> Best regards


Yes Note 3 and it plays DSD like a boss


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Any time frame on when there will be a fix for the Windows drivers?

There's been no update in almost a year.


----------



## FiiO

Lifted Andreas said:


> Any time frame on when there will be a fix for the Windows drivers?
> 
> There's been no update in almost a year.


Dear friend,

What's the problem with the driver you mentioned?

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Good New!!!

Spring's here and FiiO has a special sale for you!

From March 21st to April 3rd (PDT), we will have the special sales for you on Amazon.com. Don't miss the deal!

Click here for more information!

Best regards


----------



## LordZero

For use with android tablet and iPhone 5 and not planning to go balanced, should I get the MkII over the original? The difference is still 30 :/


----------



## Loneract

Sounds great, enough power as is with my HE400S and I'm waiting on some balanced cables to try too.

But audio cuts out on my iPhone even on IOS 11.3, which was suppossed to solve the issue.  This happens even with Blutooth off, all app notifications off, etc.

Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## FiiO

Loneract said:


> Sounds great, enough power as is with my HE400S and I'm waiting on some balanced cables to try too.
> 
> But audio cuts out on my iPhone even on IOS 11.3, which was suppossed to solve the issue.  This happens even with Blutooth off, all app notifications off, etc.
> 
> Anyone else having this issue?


Dear friend,

Would the issue happen when using in the computer? The ios 11.3 you downloaded is the stable version as well?

Best regards


----------



## Loneract

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Would the issue happen when using in the computer? The ios 11.3 you downloaded is the stable version as well?
> 
> Best regards




I'll test on my computer and get back to you. Yes, this is the stable version of the newest IOS.

Thanks!


----------



## blademaster1990

How do fiio q1 mk2 sound when compared to the original q1. Is there a huge improvement in the sound quality between mk2 and the original


----------



## Lifted Andreas

LordZero said:


> For use with android tablet and iPhone 5 and not planning to go balanced, should I get the MkII over the original? The difference is still 30 :/



I'd say go for the Q1ii, it's a nicer shape with a better build and improvement in sound quality. 




blademaster1990 said:


> How do fiio q1 mk2 sound when compared to the original q1. Is there a huge improvement in the sound quality between mk2 and the original



There's a Headphonia review where he compared the 2, the Q1ii has a better sound.


----------



## Loneract (Apr 2, 2018)

"FiiO said: ↑
Dear friend,

Would the issue happen when using in the computer? The ios 11.3 you downloaded is the stable version as well?

Best regards"


No issues running on PC (USB).


----------



## Mal Waldron (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi guys! My father wants a portable, light and small, amp/dac to join his old Fiio X3 2nd gen. Assuming he could only use the amp section, it's worth the purchase? Some other alternative below 200 €/$ ?

 Thank you in advance and have a great day!


----------



## LordZero

Mal Waldron said:


> Hi guys! My father wants a portable, light and small, amp/dac to join his old Fiio X3 2nd gen. Assuming he could only use the amp section, it's worth the purchase? Some other alternative below 200 €/$ ?
> 
> Thank you in advance and have a great day!



Fiio A5? It's just a amp


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Mal Waldron said:


> Hi guys! My father wants a portable, light and small, amp/dac to join his old Fiio X3 2nd gen. Assuming he could only use the amp section, it's worth the purchase? Some other alternative below 200 €/$ ?
> 
> Thank you in advance and have a great day!





LordZero said:


> Fiio A5? It's just a amp



+1

I'd say A5 is his best option too, or wait for the Q3.


----------



## Mal Waldron

Taking a look to A5 size, seems a little big for his like. Thank you!


----------



## mattris (Apr 2, 2018)

I recently purchased a FiiO Q1 mkII and NewFantasia cable from Amazon. My hope was to take advantage of the Q1 mkII's increased power from its balanced-out... but use my current (3.5mm connector) headphones. The cable's description specified that it was compatible with the balanced-out of the FIIO X5III, so I expected it to work in my case.

Unfortunately, the cable did not produce proper sound. Compared to my double-sided 3.5mm cable connected to the SE-out of the Q1, the NewFantasia cable produced a much narrower sound-stage. Could this be an issue with the cable's design or construction? Or could it be that the cable not compatible with the Q1 mkII's pin-out configuration?

FiiO, can you confirm that the Q1 mkII processes each channel independently, with it's own + & - (not a shared ground) via the balanced-out? Also, is the Q1 mkII's balanced pin-out configuration (tip to base) R- R+ L+ L- ? Is this design unique to the Q1 mkII... or the same as the X5 mkIII?

Finally, should this KK Cable adapter from Amazon would serve my purpose? One verified buyer confirmed that it did "work well" with his Q1 mkII.


----------



## Loneract

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Would the issue happen when using in the computer? The ios 11.3 you downloaded is the stable version as well?
> 
> Best regards



More testing:
Doesn't drop audio on PC, iPhone 7, or iPhone X so far.  It only did it on my iPhone 6Plus.  I'm good with that - - it's either a problem with my particular 6Plus or all of them.  But since I have other phones it's not worth tracking down - - I'll just not use the 6Plus.  

Thanks for following up!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Mal Waldron said:


> Taking a look to A5 size, seems a little big for his like. Thank you!



Does have the option of upgrading to the X5?

If he does, then be can just use the FiiO AM5 amp module with the X5.


----------



## FiiO

mattris said:


> I recently purchased a FiiO Q1 mkII and NewFantasia cable from Amazon. My hope was to take advantage of the Q1 mkII's increased power from its balanced-out... but use my current (3.5mm connector) headphones. The cable's description specified that it was compatible with the balanced-out of the FIIO X5III, so I expected it to work in my case.
> 
> Unfortunately, the cable did not produce proper sound. Compared to my double-sided 3.5mm cable connected to the SE-out of the Q1, the NewFantasia cable produced a much narrower sound-stage. Could this be an issue with the cable's design or construction? Or could it be that the cable not compatible with the Q1 mkII's pin-out configuration?
> 
> ...


Dear friend, 

Yes, the banlanced port of the Q1MKII share the same definition like the X5III. We can not confirm whether the adapter you mentioned works with the Q1MKII because we did not test it yet, sorry.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Loneract said:


> More testing:
> Doesn't drop audio on PC, iPhone 7, or iPhone X so far.  It only did it on my iPhone 6Plus.  I'm good with that - - it's either a problem with my particular 6Plus or all of them.  But since I have other phones it's not worth tracking down - - I'll just not use the 6Plus.
> 
> Thanks for following up!


Dear friend,

Thanks for the feedback. Maybe you could try to use the FiiO Music or Hiby Music to see if it helps?

Best regards


----------



## Loneract

I'm really enjoying my Q1 mkII.  Just got a balanced cable from it to my HE-400S headphones.  More volume and detail and I'm running it in low gain instead of high!  

Seems like an improvement in sound but I need to do a lot more A/B testing to be sure.

I got these cables from New Fantasia:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B075C55BGV/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## mattris

Compared to using a standard double-sided 3.5mm cable from my Q1 mkII's SE-out, this NewFantasia cable on Amazon produces a significantly more narrow (smaller) sound-stage from the FiiO's balanced-out. I'm using various headphones with 3.5mm input... all with the same result.

FiiO, do you know why this might be happening? NewFantasia assured me that the connector was constructed correctly: R- R+ L+ L-. Could it be that balanced output -to- unbalanced input is not possible without active circuitry?

Also, can the Q1 mkII be firmware-updated? Thanks.


----------



## WilcoRoger

You'd need a balanced phone to take the signal


----------



## Quequacio96 (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi guys I have a Fiio Q1 mk2 I would like to use it as a dac / amp with my One Plus 3 (type-c) someone to find a cable or an adapter to solve the problem of battery discharge? Ps. I had read that this cable solves ... Is it true?
https://m.ebay.com/itm/10cm-Left-An...-for-OPPO-HA-2SE-DAC/292052970340?_mwBanner=1


----------



## Snurry

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. Maybe you could try to use the FiiO Music or Hiby Music to see if it helps?
> 
> Best regards



The problem with stuttering on the iPhone is due to the phone’s True Tone setting. Turn off True Tone in Display & Brightness setting and it plays perfectly.

Also does anyone know if you can listen through this on an iPhone and charge at the same time using the Belkin Lightning Audio + Charge Rockstar cable?
I don’t see why it wouldn’t but I’d like some confirmation.

Thanks


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quequacio96 said:


> Hi guys I have a Fiio Q1 mk2 I would like to use it as a dac / amp with my One Plus 3 (type-c) someone to find a cable or an adapter to solve the problem of battery discharge? Ps. I had read that this cable solves ... Is it true?
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/10cm-Left-An...-for-OPPO-HA-2SE-DAC/292052970340?_mwBanner=1



Yeah that's the one!


----------



## y0da_cod3r

Really good with iPhone and also with my MacBook Pro.... It's not the best for my HD600 but it is good enough to drive it well.


----------



## Loneract

Snurry said:


> The problem with stuttering on the iPhone is due to the phone’s True Tone setting. Turn off True Tone in Display & Brightness setting and it plays perfectly.
> 
> Also does anyone know if you can listen through this on an iPhone and charge at the same time using the Belkin Lightning Audio + Charge Rockstar cable?
> I don’t see why it wouldn’t but I’d like some confirmation.
> ...



Interesting, I'll try it if I use the 6 Plus again.  I haven't had the issue on my 6S or X.

Thanks!


----------



## Saoshyant

Lifted Andreas said:


> Yeah that's the one!





Quequacio96 said:


> Hi guys I have a Fiio Q1 mk2 I would like to use it as a dac / amp with my One Plus 3 (type-c) someone to find a cable or an adapter to solve the problem of battery discharge? Ps. I had read that this cable solves ... Is it true?
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/10cm-Left-An...-for-OPPO-HA-2SE-DAC/292052970340?_mwBanner=1



For my LG G6, it did not help.  Still experienced a quite quick discharge.


----------



## Snurry

Loneract said:


> Interesting, I'll try it if I use the 6 Plus again.  I haven't had the issue on my 6S or X.
> 
> Thanks!


Mine was cutting out on the iPhone X from the moment I first used it, but luckily found this advice that worked. Most people were saying to turn on airplane mode but that was doing nothing.
Apparently its a pretty common problem with any dac/amp connected to iPhones.


----------



## kstellaern

Saoshyant said:


> For my LG G6, it did not help.  Still experienced a quite quick discharge.


Got the same for my G6. It works perfectly without discharging


----------



## Lifted Andreas

kstellaern said:


> Got the same for my G6. It works perfectly without discharging



A system setting perhaps..


----------



## FiiO

mattris said:


> Compared to using a standard double-sided 3.5mm cable from my Q1 mkII's SE-out, this NewFantasia cable on Amazon produces a significantly more narrow (smaller) sound-stage from the FiiO's balanced-out. I'm using various headphones with 3.5mm input... all with the same result.
> 
> FiiO, do you know why this might be happening? NewFantasia assured me that the connector was constructed correctly: R- R+ L+ L-. Could it be that balanced output -to- unbalanced input is not possible without active circuitry?
> 
> Also, can the Q1 mkII be firmware-updated? Thanks.


Dear friend,

Are you talking about the sound quanlity? Generally, Banlanced output has higher channel separation and steoro sense.
The Q1MKII doesn't have firmware update.

Best regards


----------



## mattris

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Are you talking about the sound quanlity? Generally, Banlanced output has higher channel separation and steoro sense.
> The Q1MKII doesn't have firmware update.
> ...



Yes, that's what I was expecting, but the 2.5mm balanced -to- 3.5mm unbalanced cable resulted in a significantly narrower sound-stage from the FiiO Q1 mkII's balanced-out.

FiiO, do you know why this might be happening? If the connector was constructed correctly (R- R+ L+ L-), could it be that balanced-to-unbalanced is not possible without active circuitry?


----------



## haoyuan

mattris said:


> Yes, that's what I was expecting, but the 2.5mm balanced -to- 3.5mm unbalanced cable resulted in a significantly narrower sound-stage from the FiiO Q1 mkII's balanced-out.
> 
> FiiO, do you know why this might be happening? If the connector was constructed correctly (R- R+ L+ L-), could it be that balanced-to-unbalanced is not possible without active circuitry?


are you talking about losing soundstage when using the L26?


----------



## Slashn77

Snurry said:


> The problem with stuttering on the iPhone is due to the phone’s True Tone setting. Turn off True Tone in Display & Brightness setting and it plays perfectly.
> 
> Also does anyone know if you can listen through this on an iPhone and charge at the same time using the Belkin Lightning Audio + Charge Rockstar cable?
> I don’t see why it wouldn’t but I’d like some confirmation.
> ...


I get the stuttering problem as well on my iPhone 7 playing music via Spotify premium and tidal lossless.
I looked at the display and brightness section but do not see anything close to True Tone in there. Are you talking about turning off night shift mode? That changes the color of the screen during nighttime hours to be easier on the eyes I don’t see how it would cause this stuttering I hear that lasts 1-2 seconds usually once sometimes twice per song


----------



## Loneract

Slashn77 said:


> I get the stuttering problem as well on my iPhone 7 playing music via Spotify premium and tidal lossless.
> I looked at the display and brightness section but do not see anything close to True Tone in there. Are you talking about turning off night shift mode? That changes the color of the screen during nighttime hours to be easier on the eyes I don’t see how it would cause this stuttering I hear that lasts 1-2 seconds usually once sometimes twice per song



That setting is only on the iPhone 8, 8 Plus, and X.


----------



## doowap

How should I configure the Fiio Q1mkii for best line out performance? Which gain level/volume pot position will produce the cleanest signal? Also, it would be nice to know for reference the vrms in that configuration.


----------



## FiiO

mattris said:


> Yes, that's what I was expecting, but the 2.5mm balanced -to- 3.5mm unbalanced cable resulted in a significantly narrower sound-stage from the FiiO Q1 mkII's balanced-out.
> 
> FiiO, do you know why this might be happening? If the connector was constructed correctly (R- R+ L+ L-), could it be that balanced-to-unbalanced is not possible without active circuitry?


Dear friend,

Let confirm you are using 2.5mm balanced port or 3.5 port first?
2.5mm balanced-adpter for 3.5 unbalanced-3.5mm headphone: you could not get the same effect like using banlanced output.

Best regards


----------



## mattris

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Let confirm you are using 2.5mm balanced port or 3.5 port first?
> 2.5mm balanced-adpter for 3.5 unbalanced-3.5mm headphone: you could not get the same effect like using banlanced output.
> ...



As I explained, I wanted to take advantage of the FiiO Q1 mkII 2.5mm balanced-out... to connect to my 3.5mm unbalanced headphones. I knew that I would not get the same effect as using a fully balanced connection, but the cable I used resulted in a _significantly_ narrower sound-stage compared to using a standard 3.5mm cable from the FiiO Q1 mkII unbalanced-out.

I was assured that the 2.5mm connection was constructed correctly (R- R+ L+ L-). Is balanced-to-unbalanced conversion/transmission not possible without active circuitry?


----------



## jasonyyd

This is a very slick design


----------



## Koolpep (Apr 18, 2018)

mattris said:


> As I explained, I wanted to take advantage of the FiiO Q1 mkII 2.5mm balanced-out... to connect to my 3.5mm unbalanced headphones. I knew that I would not get the same effect as using a fully balanced connection, but the cable I used resulted in a _significantly_ narrower sound-stage compared to using a standard 3.5mm cable from the FiiO Q1 mkII unbalanced-out.
> 
> I was assured that the 2.5mm connection was constructed correctly (R- R+ L+ L-). Is balanced-to-unbalanced conversion/transmission not possible without active circuitry?



If you are connecting an unbalanced cable to a balanced source you might short circuit the amp. Not a good idea. Garbled sound is the least of your problems. If you have a balanced cabled headphone you can connect it with an adapter to unbalanced output but not the other way around. Balanced output has to always be connected to balanced down the line, otherwise you are combining the different grounds and short circuiting them, which can even damage the amp. Don’t do this. Recable your headphones or buy a balanced cable for them, it’s the only way.


----------



## superuser1

Koolpep said:


> If you are connecting an unbalanced cable to a balanced source you might short circuit the amp. Not a good idea. Garbled sound is the least of your problems. If you have a balanced cabled headphone you can connect it with an adapter to unbalanced output but not the other way around. Balanced output has to always be connected to balanced down the line, otherwise you are combining the different grounds and short circuiting them, which can even damage the amp. Don’t do this. Recalled your headphones or buy a balanced cable for them, it’s the only way.


+1
Everyone should be careful about using unbalanced cables with a balanced port and i reckon manufacturers should issue a warning in the package for such devices. The result will be a fried up amp.


----------



## superuser1

DSD playing like a boss


----------



## mattris (Apr 19, 2018)

Koolpep said:


> If you are connecting an unbalanced cable to a balanced source you might short circuit the amp. Not a good idea. Garbled sound is the least of your problems. If you have a balanced cabled headphone you can connect it with an adapter to unbalanced output but not the other way around. Balanced output has to always be connected to balanced down the line, otherwise you are combining the different grounds and short circuiting them, which can even damage the amp. Don’t do this. Recable your headphones or buy a balanced cable for them, it’s the only way.



The cable I have was custom-constructed: the end connected to my FiiO Q1 mkII is balanced (TRRS) 2.5mm ; the other end is unbalanced 3.5mm (to connect to my headphones). The sound is listenable, with a much narrower sound-stage compared to using a double-ended 3.5mm cable with the FiiO's unbalanced-out.

Even if the 2.5mm balanced connection was constructed correctly (tip to sleeve: R- R+ L+ L-), is balanced-to-unbalanced conversion possible within a cable?


----------



## Koolpep (Apr 19, 2018)

mattris said:


> The cable I have was custom-constructed: the end connected to my FiiO Q1 mkII is balanced (TRRS) 2.5mm ; the other end is unbalanced 3.5mm (to connect to my headphones). The sound is listenable, with a much narrower sound-stage compared to using a double-ended 3.5mm cable with the FiiO's unbalanced-out.
> 
> Even if the 2.5mm balanced connection was constructed correctly (tip to sleeve: R- R+ L+ L-), is balanced-to-unbalanced conversion possible within a cable?



No. Some players have short circuit protection though. But what you are trying to achieve does not work. There is already an unbalanced connector in your device. With any unbalanced equipment that is the one to use. I repeat. Do not use unbalanced equipment on a balanced output.

Edit: whoever created that cable should have told you. It only goes the other way unbalanced to balanced output (though it doesn’t make the signal balanced).


----------



## turbo87 (Apr 23, 2018)

I am also having the cutting in/out problem with my 6S+ IPHONE. I am on 11.3 IOS version. So looks like no fix for this correct?

When connecting to Audirvana + on the Mac, The DSD 256 is not highlighted. The highest is DSD 128. I thought the Q1 MK2 supported up to DSD 256 natively.

BTW: Has anyone compared the Fiio Q1 MK2 to the SMSL IQ DAC/Amp?


----------



## FiiO

turbo87 said:


> I am also having the cutting in/out problem with my 6S+ IPHONE. I am on 11.3 IOS version. So looks like no fix for this correct?
> 
> When connecting to Audirvana + on the Mac, The DSD 256 is not highlighted. The highest is DSD 128. I thought the Q1 MK2 supported up to DSD 256 natively.
> 
> BTW: Has anyone compared the Fiio Q1 MK2 to the SMSL IQ DAC/Amp?


Dear friend,

Did you test the Q1MKII in another Apple devices as well?
We got the feedback about the DSD256 playback in Macbook from another user as well. The Q1II can support DSD Native mode for DSD256. However, the iOS system could not support native DSD but DOP agreement instead. The DOP agreement could support to DSD128 in max. So you are not be able to play DSD256 in Macbook. You could try a Windows computer according to our instruction for try: http://fiio.me/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=42714

Best regards


----------



## turbo87

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Did you test the Q1MKII in another Apple devices as well?
> We got the feedback about the DSD256 playback in Macbook from another user as well. The Q1II can support DSD Native mode for DSD256. However, the iOS system could not support native DSD but DOP agreement instead. The DOP agreement could support to DSD128 in max. So you are not be able to play DSD256 in Macbook. You could try a Windows computer according to our instruction for try: http://fiio.me/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=42714
> ...



Thanks. I have another question. On my Q1, I don't get any sound until, the pot turns to around 1 O clock on the pot. The Start position being 9 O clock. So from 9 O clock to 1 O clock, really no sound. I have tried with my IEMs and the my easy to drive headphones. Is this normal or do I have a defective unit? BTW: I am using High Gain also.


----------



## Loneract

turbo87 said:


> I am also having the cutting in/out problem with my 6S+ IPHONE. I am on 11.3 IOS version. So looks like no fix for this correct?
> 
> When connecting to Audirvana + on the Mac, The DSD 256 is not highlighted. The highest is DSD 128. I thought the Q1 MK2 supported up to DSD 256 natively.
> 
> BTW: Has anyone compared the Fiio Q1 MK2 to the SMSL IQ DAC/Amp?



Are you using the USB cable that came with the Fiio to connect to


turbo87 said:


> Thanks. I have another question. On my Q1, I don't get any sound until, the pot turns to around 1 O clock on the pot. The Start position being 9 O clock. So from 9 O clock to 1 O clock, really no sound. I have tried with my IEMs and the my easy to drive headphones. Is this normal or do I have a defective unit? BTW: I am using High Gain also.




Make sure you aren't using the line-out for headphones (don't ask how I know).

My volume control is the same but I'm using fullsize headphones.  HE-400i via balanced connection.


----------



## turbo87 (Apr 24, 2018)

I am not  I have them plugged into the SE  jack. Just seems odd. BTW: I am using the OPPO PM3s and the B&W P3s. Both should be driven easily.


----------



## FiiO

turbo87 said:


> Thanks. I have another question. On my Q1, I don't get any sound until, the pot turns to around 1 O clock on the pot. The Start position being 9 O clock. So from 9 O clock to 1 O clock, really no sound. I have tried with my IEMs and the my easy to drive headphones. Is this normal or do I have a defective unit? BTW: I am using High Gain also.


Dear friend,

Would the issue remains same if you add the volume? If not, it is because of the characteristics of the potentiometer itself.

Best regards


----------



## turbo87

I get volume starting at around 1 O Clock. Seems odd that I don't get any Volume from 9 to 1. That's almost 1/4 of the pot. Other seeing the same behavior with their Q1 MK2?


----------



## Plastivore

turbo87 said:


> I get volume starting at around 1 O Clock. Seems odd that I don't get any Volume from 9 to 1. That's almost 1/4 of the pot. Other seeing the same behavior with their Q1 MK2?



My unit starts giving me some sound from the moment it 'clicks' on. I imagine you've tried both SE and balanced?

Anyway, that doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## superuser1

turbo87 said:


> I get volume starting at around 1 O Clock. Seems odd that I don't get any Volume from 9 to 1. That's almost 1/4 of the pot. Other seeing the same behavior with their Q1 MK2?


I have the same issue as you.


----------



## turbo87

Plastivore said:


> My unit starts giving me some sound from the moment it 'clicks' on. I imagine you've tried both SE and balanced?
> 
> Anyway, that doesn't sound right to me.


I didn't t try BAL, since I don't have any BAL cables. But for SE, this does not make sense .


----------



## Brooko

turbo87 said:


> Thanks. I have another question. On my Q1, I don't get any sound until, the pot turns to around 1 O clock on the pot. The Start position being 9 O clock. So from 9 O clock to 1 O clock, really no sound. I have tried with my IEMs and the my easy to drive headphones. Is this normal or do I have a defective unit? BTW: I am using High Gain also.



The unit you have is normal.  I'm assuming you are connecting to the iPhone via lightning to USB. I have an iPhone SE, and just tried it with my HD630VB.  Volume is going to depend on impedance and sensitivity of the headphones.  My HD630VB are 23 ohm with a sensitivity of 114 dB (1 kHz/1 Vrm).  So they are also pretty easy to drive, and it takes about the same position on the pot to get reasonable listening level.  Your PM3 are 26 ohm but 103 dB (1 kHz/1 mW).  I used a conversion calculator, and the PM3 need a little more current, but slightly less voltage - but essentially also easy to drive.

The reason FiiO have a little more play on the pot is for use with really sensitive IEMs.  If for example you were using an Andromeda with 13 ohm impedance and 115 dB sensitivity, then having more room on the pot really helps.

Anyway - your Q1ii is normal. it just depends on what you're driving as to how much pot you need.


----------



## turbo87

Thanks Brooko!. 

Just saved me from sending the unit back


----------



## eldss

Agree with Brooko. Depends on what you’re driving and I’ve also noticed a difference when going balanced since it has more power


----------



## Dvarnav

I am new with a FiiO Q1 MarkII that I cant make it to play natively DSD files on ios 11.3.1 on Apple devices  (iphone X / Iphone SE/ ipad Air 2(using applications like Fiio audio player,Onkyo,Korg,Skylla) and in PCM mode works fine but when i try the DoP mode with some DFF files I have no sound (actually i hear a low hiss) the green LED starts lights on for 1.5 second and then it lights off. all of them have the same issue. BTW this Q1 mkii works without any issue on windows with foobar2000 DSD play (after reading the excellent fio foobar2000 text for making it work) have anyone else any idea solving this problem?


----------



## FiiO

Dvarnav said:


> I am new with a FiiO Q1 MarkII that I cant make it to play natively DSD files on ios 11.3.1 on Apple devices  (iphone X / Iphone SE/ ipad Air 2(using applications like Fiio audio player,Onkyo,Korg,Skylla) and in PCM mode works fine but when i try the DoP mode with some DFF files I have no sound (actually i hear a low hiss) the green LED starts lights on for 1.5 second and then it lights off. all of them have the same issue. BTW this Q1 mkii works without any issue on windows with foobar2000 DSD play (after reading the excellent fio foobar2000 text for making it work) have anyone else any idea solving this problem?


Dear friend,

Please check whether you have selected the EQ(dark night) from settings-music-EQ first. And are you playing the DSD256?

Best regards


----------



## Dvarnav

You are absolute right i could never imagine that EQ setting Late Night could make such a mess. When I make it back it worked like a charm. Thank you BTW very good sounding


----------



## Harold999

Reading a lot of messages here it's still unclear to me if this Q1 MK2 is able to drive a Senn HD600 well in balanced mode?
Single ended it's a no go but how about balanced? Happy owners here with this combo?

Also the specs which state the recommended max headphone imp is 150 Ohm doesn't make me hopefull.


----------



## Loneract

Harold999 said:


> Reading a lot of messages here it's still unclear to me if this Q1 MK2 is able to drive a Senn HD600 well in balanced mode?
> Single ended it's a no go but how about balanced? Happy owners here with this combo?
> 
> Also the specs which state the recommended max headphone imp is 150 Ohm doesn't make me hopefull.



My guess would be no, but I don't have HD600.  I guess no because it is just right for HE-400i in balanced (and not quite powerful enough IMO single-ended), and the HE-400i is 36Ohms/93db.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Loneract said:


> My guess would be no, but I don't have HD600.  I guess no because it is just right for HE-400i in balanced (and not quite powerful enough IMO single-ended), and the HE-400i is 36Ohms/93db.



Agreed, the AMP section in the Q1ii is the weakest part of the whole package. I really wish more was done to give us a stronger output. I know FiiO probably envisioned the Q1ii being used with IEMs and low impedance headphones only but honestly I don't think it would have taken much to incorporate a stronger AMP section. Or even stick with the one from the original Q1.


----------



## Saoshyant

Balanced out for Q1mkii is stronger than Q1 output at 220mW vs 190mW.  But yes single ended the Q1 is higher than Q1mkii.  For stronger, and one I'm tempted to try, there's the Q5.  But yeah, for a $100 dac/amp with DSD and balanced output, it already does more than I would have expected.


----------



## Brooko

Harold999 said:


> Reading a lot of messages here it's still unclear to me if this Q1 MK2 is able to drive a Senn HD600 well in balanced mode?
> Single ended it's a no go but how about balanced? Happy owners here with this combo?
> 
> Also the specs which state the recommended max headphone imp is 150 Ohm doesn't make me hopefull.



Well rather than guessing, lets take a look at the math.  The HD600 is 300 ohm and 102 dB SPL/V.  If I put those numbers into this calculator - http://www.digizoid.com/headphones-power.html






Then I get the above table.  Bear in mind that 85dB might be "safe" but for me its pretty loud.  The Q1ii will put 45 mW into a 300 ohm load at 7.4 Vp-p (2.6 Vrms) and up to 150 mA peak current.  So it will easily drive them beyond 110 dB peaks.

In real world terms, I have a balanced HD800S (300 ohm at same 102 dB SPL/V), so figures above are the same.  I'm currently listening to the Q1ii connected to my iPhone SE playing a David Elias DSD (which is pretty well recorded - so reasonable dynamic range).  At halfway on the pot (high gain) its hitting 75-80 dB peaks - and for me I wouldn't want to go too much louder.  If I switch to full power on the pot its hitting 90dB.

If I use more modern less dynamic recordings - eg Jocelyn & Chris Arndt "Where's the rain" (if you want a real treat, look them up), its well over 100dB and too loud for me to wear.

So can it drive the HD600 (balanced) - yes, and in fact for most music does a pretty decent job.  But if you arte specifically looking to drive that headphone with a DAC/amp, I'd personally opt for the Q5.  More money - but worth it.


----------



## Brooko

Loneract said:


> My guess would be no, but I don't have HD600.  I guess no because it is just right for HE-400i in balanced (and not quite powerful enough IMO single-ended), and the HE-400i is 36Ohms/93db.



That has more to do with the low sensitivity of the HE-400i.  You have to take both sensitivity and impedance into account.  The HE400i needs lower voltage, but considerably higher current.


----------



## Loneract (May 2, 2018)

Brooko said:


> That has more to do with the low sensitivity of the HE-400i.  You have to take both sensitivity and impedance into account.  The HE400i needs lower voltage, but considerably higher current.




Good to know, thanks!  I've been eyeing some HD600s myself.


----------



## pannomimi

Hi, I have a problem with my Q1 Mk2 where I have to restart my Windows PC everytime when I turn it on, if not there is no sound. Windows detect the Q1 Mk2 but refuses to playback any sound. I have it set to 32bit 96kHz, but the Fiio control panel displays 44100Hz. Anyone has a fix for this? It's quite troublesome having to restart eveytime I turn on the DAC.


----------



## superuser1

pannomimi said:


> Hi, I have a problem with my Q1 Mk2 where I have to restart my Windows PC everytime when I turn it on, if not there is no sound. Windows detect the Q1 Mk2 but refuses to playback any sound. I have it set to 32bit 96kHz, but the Fiio control panel displays 44100Hz. Anyone has a fix for this? It's quite troublesome having to restart eveytime I turn on the DAC.


Instead of restating the PC have you tried unplugging and plugging the usb to the q1 mk2?


----------



## pannomimi

Yup, I have tried reconnecting and also re-enabling the device under sound settings. Tried reinstalling the driver and changing the playback format to 16/44.1 but doesnt seem to work either. It seems like the audio gets "stuck". Any audio media I try just doesnt play itself.


----------



## superuser1

pannomimi said:


> Yup, I have tried reconnecting and also re-enabling the device under sound settings. Tried reinstalling the driver and changing the playback format to 16/44.1 but doesnt seem to work either. It seems like the audio gets "stuck". Any audio media I try just doesnt play itself.


Sorry i dont know what else could be the root of the problem.


----------



## Plastivore

pannomimi said:


> Hi, I have a problem with my Q1 Mk2 where I have to restart my Windows PC everytime when I turn it on, if not there is no sound. Windows detect the Q1 Mk2 but refuses to playback any sound. I have it set to 32bit 96kHz, but the Fiio control panel displays 44100Hz. Anyone has a fix for this? It's quite troublesome having to restart eveytime I turn on the DAC.


Which version of Windows is it? I suppose you have already been in the 'Playback devices' menu (right click on the speaker by the clock) after turning it on and made it the default playback device?

As for the Fiio Control Panel, I wouldn't worry too much about it, as it seems to me that it only matters when using a certain driver (forgot the name), but that's not related to the default sound mixer.

It also depends what software you're using to play your music, as some might be able to play directly on the DAC (using the WASAPI driver). For best sound quality, you should try to allow your player to get exclusive control of the DAC, so that you bypass the windows sound mixer and allow your player to automatically adjust definition and sample rate, and passing the decoded sound directly to the DAC without any manipulation.


----------



## pannomimi

Plastivore said:


> Which version of Windows is it? I suppose you have already been in the 'Playback devices' menu (right click on the speaker by the clock) after turning it on and made it the default playback device?
> 
> As for the Fiio Control Panel, I wouldn't worry too much about it, as it seems to me that it only matters when using a certain driver (forgot the name), but that's not related to the default sound mixer.
> 
> It also depends what software you're using to play your music, as some might be able to play directly on the DAC (using the WASAPI driver). For best sound quality, you should try to allow your player to get exclusive control of the DAC, so that you bypass the windows sound mixer and allow your player to automatically adjust definition and sample rate, and passing the decoded sound directly to the DAC without any manipulation.



I'm using Windows 10 for my PC. Yup, I've tried messing around in the playback devices menu but still no luck. I did try connecting the Q1 Mk2 to a different USB port, and the problem seemed to have corrected itself for a while, but unfortunately it came back again.

As for the issue, it is system wide; its like the audio can't get through the dac at all. Everything is just "jammed", anything with audio doesnt play. Even foobar with WASAPI doesnt play. When I try to change the audio format in playback devices, it says that the device is in used, but I just dont know by what.

Anyways, I've just uninstalled the Fiio control panel and the drivers from the programs menu, and it so far it seems to be working OK (fingers crossed). Looks like it actually removed the fiio control panel but not the usb dac drivers. I'll test it a little while and hope it working fine now.


----------



## Plastivore

pannomimi said:


> Anyways, I've just uninstalled the Fiio control panel and the drivers from the programs menu, and it so far it seems to be working OK (fingers crossed). Looks like it actually removed the fiio control panel but not the usb dac drivers. I'll test it a little while and hope it working fine now.


If you remove the drivers, Windows can still use it, but as a basic sound device, so you can't use WASAPI and can't use it to its fullest capabilities (i.e. I think you can't use it with a sample rate higher than 48kHz).


----------



## pannomimi (May 6, 2018)

Plastivore said:


> If you remove the drivers, Windows can still use it, but as a basic sound device, so you can't use WASAPI and can't use it to its fullest capabilities (i.e. I think you can't use it with a sample rate higher than 48kHz).



It seems to work fine so far. I think what it just did was remove the fiio control panel. I can still set to 32/384 and everything is working fine. I'm quite sure the drivers are still installed since my PC couldnt even detect the Fiio Q1 Mk2 without the drivers. Thanks for your help!

EDIT: 
So I did give the driver a few more tries, and finally found the root cause of the problem. It was caused by a virtual "line in" by my motherboard audio driver, which somehow kept demanding exclusive control of the DAC. I uninstalled it and everything works as it should!


----------



## FiiO

pannomimi said:


> It seems to work fine so far. I think what it just did was remove the fiio control panel. I can still set to 32/384 and everything is working fine. I'm quite sure the drivers are still installed since my PC couldnt even detect the Fiio Q1 Mk2 without the drivers. Thanks for your help!
> 
> EDIT:
> So I did give the driver a few more tries, and finally found the root cause of the problem. It was caused by a virtual "line in" by my motherboard audio driver, which somehow kept demanding exclusive control of the DAC. I uninstalled it and everything works as it should!


Dear friend,

It works fine again now? Thanks for sharing the experience if so. 

Best regards


----------



## pannomimi

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> It works fine again now? Thanks for sharing the experience if so.
> 
> Best regards



Yes, everything is working great now. Enjoying the Q1 Mk2 a lot! Thanks!


----------



## FiiO

pannomimi said:


> Yes, everything is working great now. Enjoying the Q1 Mk2 a lot! Thanks!


Ok, glad to hear about that. If you have any other questions, please feel free to contact us.

Best regards


----------



## handwander

I've noticed some people using this with the Shanling M1. Forgive the novice question but iirc they both share the same AK4452 DAC, so is the main benefit of this pairing the additional FiiO device functionality like the balanced output, or is there any SQ upgrade?


----------



## FiiO

Dear friend,

Generally, the DAC with the same DAC chip will have better sound quality when comparing to the player with the same DAC chip. But if there are local store in your country, it is recommended to have a try in there first.

Best regards


----------



## WilcoRoger

I was away from home for 6 months, without the Q1Mk2. Coming home, I took it from the drawer and it still held (in my uneducated guess) ca 70% of power or even more. Paint me impressed!


----------



## oussama

help ! 
did anybody tried the q1mkII with sony xba n3 ap !! i think ill purchase these two combined and i'm curious about the pairing ( will be using this setup with iphone 7 )


----------



## estreeter

Hi All,

      I have a bit of a curly problem - curly as in annoying-but-I-don't-think-its-Fiio's-fault 

     Ran a quick Google search to no avail and I'll go back over this thread when I get the time but for now I have a very simple question : <B>is the correct driver for my Q1 MkII 'V4.13.0' ?</B>

      - DAC/amp : Q1 MKII
      - OS : Windows 10 Pro, Vers 1709
     - Celeron N3450, 4GB DDR3L, 64GB Flash drive
     - Problem : constant low-level crackle ('static') during playback of everything from Foobar to YouTube (and evident in Windows System Sounds). 
     - I uninstalled the device from Device Manager, reinstalled the driver and rebooted - even reinstalled Foobar but so far no luck

      OK, the reason I don't believe its an issue with the DAC is simple : it works *perfectly* under Ubuntu 18.04 LTS on the same laptop. I can schedule fsck on the Windows partition but I don't hear the static from the headphone out under either OS and I'm dubious that its a hardware issue on a brand new machine,  esp when Linux works without issue. I'm not going to bang on about Linux/Mac OS vs Windows, but having ports that work without a driver download is a major plus for the other guys. 

      If I've downloaded the wrong driver or am missing the blindingly obvious, please advise - thanks in advance.

Cheers,

estreeter


----------



## superuser1

estreeter said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a bit of a curly problem - curly as in annoying-but-I-don't-think-its-Fiio's-fault
> 
> ...


Are you using ASIO or wasapi?


----------



## estreeter

superuser1 said:


> Are you using ASIO or wasapi?



Doh - I haven't messed around with any of that as I read that Windows 10 (actually 8.1) had fixed earlier issues with Windows Audio. I'll download ASIO tonight and give it another shot - thanks for the heads up.


----------



## superuser1

estreeter said:


> Doh - I haven't messed around with any of that as I read that Windows 10 (actually 8.1) had fixed earlier issues with Windows Audio. I'll download ASIO tonight and give it another shot - thanks for the heads up.


Windows DS (Direct Sound) is not the best way to output audio therefore please do look at wasapi and ASIO options for better control of the audio path as well as the bit depth/ sample rate etc. Wasapi is already included in Win 10.


----------



## FiiO

*FiiO Music Android Beta App is Now Available-More information please click*
Kindly share us your suggestion or question in that thread or send email to support@fiio.net if needed. 

Best regards


----------



## estreeter

superuser1 said:


> Windows DS (Direct Sound) is not the best way to output audio therefore please do look at wasapi and ASIO options for better control of the audio path as well as the bit depth/ sample rate etc. Wasapi is already included in Win 10.



Thanks again, but I'm going to pack it in for now - tried my Logitech headset with F2K and it works without the static (DS/ASIO/'Fiio ASIO' or WASAPI), so its clearly something odd between that layer and the Fiio DAC. Given that the latter works flawlessly in Linux and from an Android tablet, I dont consider this a Fiio problem : I'll uninstall everything and go back to Fiio's doco before starting again. Not for the first time, I thank all manner for deities that I was chained to a Unix command line for ~4 years of uni and beyond


----------



## golfinggino (Jun 8, 2018)

mine unit died - wont charge / wont turn on i used it less then 10 times - maybe it is a sign to buy the fiio q5 

edit did a reset and working now


----------



## Lifted Andreas

golfinggino said:


> mine unit died - wont charge / wont turn on i used it less then 10 times - maybe it is a sign to buy the fiio q5



Or maybe its a sign of a faulty unit and it's time for RMA?


----------



## FiiO

golfinggino said:


> mine unit died - wont charge / wont turn on i used it less then 10 times - maybe it is a sign to buy the fiio q5
> 
> edit did a reset and working now


It is a sign for a temporary bug. Glad to learn the issue solved now.

Best regards


----------



## georgelai57

FiiO said:


> It is a sign for a temporary bug. Glad to learn the issue solved now.
> 
> Best regards


To the powers that be at FiiO:

How about making a couple of alternative Lightning-to-microUSB cables for sale? Maybe sturdier and slightly longer than the one that came with the Q1MKII. 

Thanks


----------



## FiiO

georgelai57 said:


> To the powers that be at FiiO:
> 
> How about making a couple of alternative Lightning-to-microUSB cables for sale? Maybe sturdier and slightly longer than the one that came with the Q1MKII.
> 
> Thanks


Dear friend,

We don't produce the longer one currently. You could contact one of our agent(wang@ddhifi.com) if you need a longer one.

Best regards


----------



## georgelai57

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> We don't produce the longer one currently. You could contact one of our agent(wang@ddhifi.com) if you need a longer one.
> 
> Best regards


That’s a shame when you make some decent and sturdier cables like the 3.5mm to 3.5mm one as an example. I’d prefer not to buy from an “agent”.


----------



## FiiO

georgelai57 said:


> That’s a shame when you make some decent and sturdier cables like the 3.5mm to 3.5mm one as an example. I’d prefer not to buy from an “agent”.


Due to the MFi certificate restrictions, it would take a long time to manufacture that kind of cables, so currently we don't have those cables yet.

Best regards


----------



## eldss

I've noticed that when playing from my iphone, when I get a call, and disconnect the cable to take the call, that when I re-connect, there is a loud pop. Could this damage the IEMs and what can be done about this?


----------



## FiiO

eldss said:


> I've noticed that when playing from my iphone, when I get a call, and disconnect the cable to take the call, that when I re-connect, there is a loud pop. Could this damage the IEMs and what can be done about this?


Dear friend,

You would hear a slight pop when connect or disconnect because of the eletronic switch which is used for avoiding the impulse sound.  

Best regards


----------



## TheEldestBoy

*What are the best volume settings on the Q1 when running line-out to another amp?*

I've been powering my HD600's with my Fiio Q1 MkII.

In search of better sound, I picked-up a Schiit Magni 3 amp.  I'm now using the Q1 just as a dac, running line-out into the Magni 3.

My question is:

What are the best volume settings on the Q1 when running line-out to another amp?  Should I put the Q1 on high gain and turn the Q1 volume to max?


----------



## Brooko

TheEldestBoy said:


> *What are the best volume settings on the Q1 when running line-out to another amp?*
> 
> I've been powering my HD600's with my Fiio Q1 MkII.
> 
> ...



Low gain - high gain would simply raise the noise floor.  And with the Windows volume mixer at 100%.  You don't need to worry about the pot on the Q1ii as its outputting a line level signal anyway (pot won't make a difference).


----------



## TheEldestBoy

Brooko said:


> Low gain - high gain would simply raise the noise floor.  And with the Windows volume mixer at 100%.  You don't need to worry about the pot on the Q1ii as its outputting a line level signal anyway (pot won't make a difference).




For whatever reason, the pot on the Q1 _does_ control the volume.  Any idea why this might be happening?


----------



## TheEldestBoy

...the line-out is working the same as the 3.5mm headphone out (with both, I'm able to hear the effects of low/high gain AND I'm able to adjust the volume via the pot).

Does this mean that I'm not getting a true "line level signal" from the line-out?  Why is this happening?


----------



## Brooko

Good question for FiiO.  Line-out should be fixed. I haven't used mine for a while - need to check.


----------



## TheEldestBoy

TheEldestBoy said:


> *What are the best volume settings on the Q1 when running line-out to another amp?*
> 
> I've been powering my HD600's with my Fiio Q1 MkII.
> 
> ...





Brooko said:


> Low gain - high gain would simply raise the noise floor.  And with the Windows volume mixer at 100%.  You don't need to worry about the pot on the Q1ii as its outputting a line level signal anyway (pot won't make a difference).





TheEldestBoy said:


> For whatever reason, the pot on the Q1 _does_ control the volume.  Any idea why this might be happening?





TheEldestBoy said:


> ...the line-out is working the same as the 3.5mm headphone out (with both, I'm able to hear the effects of low/high gain AND I'm able to adjust the volume via the pot).
> 
> Does this mean that I'm not getting a true "line level signal" from the line-out?  Why is this happening?





Hi @FiiO and @demond 

Is the line-out on the Q1 MKII fixed?


----------



## Plastivore

Just to confirm: my unit behaves like that too. When I use the line out on my car's stereo, I need to set the volume knob to max.


----------



## TheEldestBoy

Plastivore said:


> Just to confirm: my unit behaves like that too. When I use the line out on my car's stereo, I need to set the volume knob to max.



Thanks for the input.  Do you use high gain?


----------



## FiiO

TheEldestBoy said:


> Hi @FiiO and @demond
> 
> Is the line-out on the Q1 MKII fixed?


Dear friend, 

The lineout output of the Q1MKII is volume adjustable. The volume and gain adjustments are achieved in the DAC chip of the Q1MKII. The lineout of the Q1MKII doesn't go through the amplifer module.

Best regards


----------



## TheEldestBoy (Jul 11, 2018)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> The lineout output of the Q1MKII is volume adjustable. The volume and gain adjustments are achieved in the DAC chip of the Q1MKII. The lineout of the Q1MKII doesn't go through the amplifer module.
> 
> Best regards




Thanks for the info!  For best sound, should I bet setting the Q1 to high gain and max volume?  (I'm running it line-out into a Schiit Magni 3).

@FiiO 
@demond


----------



## georgelai57

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> The lineout output of the Q1MKII is volume adjustable. The volume and gain adjustments are achieved in the DAC chip of the Q1MKII. The lineout of the Q1MKII doesn't go through the amplifer module.
> 
> Best regards


There is a Line Out? I never thought of doing that. It will be useful for my harder-to-drive headphones. How does one do Line Out on this? Thanks


----------



## FiiO

TheEldestBoy said:


> Thanks for the info!  For best sound, should I bet setting the Q1 to high gain and max volume?  (I'm running it line-out into a Schiit Magni 3).
> 
> @FiiO
> @demond


Dear friend,

Gain does one thing and one thing only - increases volume across the entire frequency spectrum. It does it at a cost though. While lifting volume, it also lifts the noise floor (and you'll use more power). Basically we would recommend high impedance headphone for high gain. 
You could have a try by yourself for a suitable setting. 

Best regards


----------



## Lifted Andreas

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Gain does one thing and one thing only - increases volume across the entire frequency spectrum. It does it at a cost though. While lifting volume, it also lifts the noise floor (and you'll use more power). Basically we would recommend high impedance headphone for high gain.
> You could have a try by yourself for a suitable setting.
> ...



How high are we talking about? 

I'm using 50ohm and I prefer to have the gain set to high.


----------



## riso1983

Can anyone comfirm the functionality with galaxy s8 exymos smartphone? ,usb audio player


----------



## spacequeen7

Had to try line out


----------



## Hotzigetty

riso1983 said:


> Can anyone comfirm the functionality with galaxy s8 exymos smartphone? ,usb audio player


I've used this with the S8 but without uapp and did not have any issues (once I got a cable that didn't charge the device)


----------



## Vilhelm

I was just about to get and pair the MK2 with my LG V10 android phone but after reading reviews it seems the MK2 is using the android phones battery instead of its own...

What a disappointment  are there any android phones known to work properly with the MK2? Any planned updates to maybe fix this later?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Vilhelm said:


> I was just about to get and pair the MK2 with my LG V10 android phone but after reading reviews it seems the MK2 is using the android phones battery instead of its own...
> 
> What a disappointment  are there any android phones known to work properly with the MK2? Any planned updates to maybe fix this later?



You can get an OTG cable that doesn't drain the battery from your phone.


----------



## FiiO

Vilhelm said:


> I was just about to get and pair the MK2 with my LG V10 android phone but after reading reviews it seems the MK2 is using the android phones battery instead of its own...
> 
> What a disappointment  are there any android phones known to work properly with the MK2? Any planned updates to maybe fix this later?





Lifted Andreas said:


> You can get an OTG cable that doesn't drain the battery from your phone.



Dear friend,

Yes, you could use our CL06/ML06 for help: http://www.fiio.net/en/products/93

Best regards


----------



## OnlyHazeRemains (Aug 1, 2018)

It seems Fiio heard the pleas of every android user begging to pair his budget smartphone with the Q1MK2:
https://fiio-shop.de/en/kabel/404/mm03-micro-usb-zu-micro-usb
Swap the language to german for a lengthy description that condenses into "you now can use the Q1MK2 with micro USB smartphones".

Please confirm, ill buy it and a FH1 in celebration if that really works.

*throws money at screen*


----------



## BobSmith8901

Hawaiibadboy said:


>


Hi--Sorry, I know this is going way, way back but can you tell me what USB cable that is you're using? Like brand and model #? 

I'm looking for a short USB Micro B to Micro B OTG to connect my new Q1 MkII to my FiiO X5III. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

BobSmith8901 said:


> Hi--Sorry, I know this is going way, way back but can you tell me what USB cable that is you're using? Like brand and model #?
> 
> I'm looking for a short USB Micro B to Micro B OTG to connect my new Q1 MkII to my FiiO X5III. Thanks for any help!



http://www2.elecom.co.jp/products/DH-MBMB08.html


----------



## BobSmith8901

Hawaiibadboy said:


> http://www2.elecom.co.jp/products/DH-MBMB08.html


Thanks very much!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Man I really hope the windows drivers get updated soon. Been having weird issues with them since release.


----------



## ML13

CFGamescape said:


> Anyone using custom / third-party micro USB to Lighting cables? If so, can you point me in the right direction? There's a few options on eBay, but not sure of compatibility (I have messages out to the sellers):
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/172325662501?ul_noapp=true (I've bought from him before; would be my top choice, but I'm waiting on confirmation if this would work with the iPhone 8/8+ / newest iOS...gonna guess yes. Unsure if it'd work with non-Hugo equipment...not sure what determines this)
> ...


I've just ordered a braided cable designed for a Mavic drone remote control. Looks like it should be a bit neater than the stock cable - it uses right angle connectors.


----------



## alexmason

Guys, can i use Q1M2 as a DAC with A5 as an amp through iPhone 8 Plus?


----------



## georgelai57

alexmason said:


> Guys, can i use Q1M2 as a DAC with A5 as an amp through iPhone 8 Plus?


Exactly how I use it too.


----------



## alexmason

georgelai57 said:


> Exactly how I use it too.


thank you


----------



## OnlyHazeRemains

*Android to Q1MK2 OTG Cable:*



OnlyHazeRemains said:


> It seems Fiio heard the pleas of every android user begging to pair his budget smartphone with the Q1MK2:
> https://fiio-shop.de/en/kabel/404/mm03-micro-usb-zu-micro-usb
> Swap the language to german for a lengthy description that condenses into "you now can use the Q1MK2 with micro USB smartphones".
> [...]


Just to confirm, it is working. Neutron sends audio to Q1 and Q1 is not charging from the phone.


----------



## mochifi

Any Mac users on here, specifically with Audirvana Plus? When I'm using the Q1 Mk2 as a USB DAC I can't get the DSD formats to show up as enabled in the "Preferences > Audio System" section. Similarly if I'm playing a dsf file then I don't see the green DSD light appearing either.

Any ideas?


----------



## ML13

ML13 said:


> I've just ordered a braided cable designed for a Mavic drone remote control. Looks like it should be a bit neater than the stock cable - it uses right angle connectors.


Just in case anybody was tempted to try this- doesn’t work, unfortunately. What Mavic describe as ‘micro-USB’ is actually a proprietary connector.


----------



## ML13

mochifi said:


> Any Mac users on here, specifically with Audirvana Plus? When I'm using the Q1 Mk2 as a USB DAC I can't get the DSD formats to show up as enabled in the "Preferences > Audio System" section. Similarly if I'm playing a dsf file then I don't see the green DSD light appearing either.
> 
> Any ideas?


Sadly, have never seen the DSD light come on. Not sure if it’s a Mac problem.


----------



## mochifi

ML13 said:


> Sadly, have never seen the DSD light come on. Not sure if it’s a Mac problem.



Hmm, interesting  @FiiO have you had any Mac users report issues like mine (see a post #653)?


----------



## georgelai57

mochifi said:


> Any Mac users on here, specifically with Audirvana Plus? When I'm using the Q1 Mk2 as a USB DAC I can't get the DSD formats to show up as enabled in the "Preferences > Audio System" section. Similarly if I'm playing a dsf file then I don't see the green DSD light appearing either.
> 
> Any ideas?


I've had no problems with A+, and the green DSD light.


----------



## FiiO

mochifi said:


> Any Mac users on here, specifically with Audirvana Plus? When I'm using the Q1 Mk2 as a USB DAC I can't get the DSD formats to show up as enabled in the "Preferences > Audio System" section. Similarly if I'm playing a dsf file then I don't see the green DSD light appearing either.
> 
> Any ideas?


Dear friend,

Have you selected the DOP option in the Audirvana? 

Best regards


----------



## mochifi

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Have you selected the DOP option in the Audirvana?
> 
> Best regards



I did not know I had to do that! Tried it just now and got it working, green LED and all  Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## FiiO

mochifi said:


> I did not know I had to do that! Tried it just now and got it working, green LED and all  Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## michael bland

Hi
I have a cayin N3 and a Fiio Q1ii can anyone please tell me which lead i need to buy,  to enable the magic light to come on for DSD playback that won't drain the N3 battery.

UK based 

Many thanks


----------



## BobSmith8901

michael bland said:


> Hi
> I have a cayin N3 and a Fiio Q1ii can anyone please tell me which lead i need to buy,  to enable the magic light to come on for DSD playback that won't drain the N3 battery.
> 
> UK based
> ...



FiiO CL06 Type C to Micro USB OTG cable for FiiO Q1 MkII, etc. would probably work since the N3 has the USB C port.

https://www.amazon.com/Fiio-CL06-Type-Micro-Cable/dp/B07DLQ2XYZ

I've been using the _Micro USB to Micro USB v_ersion of this cable, the FiiO _ML06_, for my X5III or Tegra tablet Micro USB out to my Q1 Mk2 and it works great, no charging, just audio. 

I will get the green light on the Q1 when it plays DSD files in both Onkyo HF player paid version or USB Audio Player Pro (I do have to get the settings right in DSD output in these software players so it will get a native DSD feed into the Q1).


----------



## michael bland (Sep 30, 2018)

Many thanks for Link have ordered 1 today from my supplier. 
Looking forward to seeing the Green light 


BobSmith8901 said:


> FiiO CL06 Type C to Micro USB OTG cable for FiiO Q1 MkII, etc. would probably work since the N3 has the USB C port.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Fiio-CL06-Type-Micro-Cable/dp/B07DLQ2XYZ
> 
> ...


----------



## michael bland

Green light perfect. 

Anyone know or any idea how long the battery will last in dac use i. e. Using dsd for hrs?

Many thanks


----------



## superuser1

anyone getting the DSD light when using Jriver with Mac?


----------



## smigol123

Someone has tried if the fiio Q1 mkII works as a dac with an android box. In particular, if it works with the zidoo X9S?


----------



## FiiO

smigol123 said:


> Someone has tried if the fiio Q1 mkII works as a dac with an android box. In particular, if it works with the zidoo X9S?


Dear friend,
Other users may not have the zidoo X9S you mentioned.
Q1 Mark II is a standard DAC & Amplifier supports USB input, following the USB audio transmission specification. Theoretically, it supports any players with USB audio output, which means as long as your Android phone supports OTG audio output, it can be used with Q1 Mark II.
If there are local stores in your city, you could have a try as well: https://www.fiio.com/wheretobuy

Best regards


----------



## Toshu

smigol123 said:


> Someone has tried if the fiio Q1 mkII works as a dac with an android box. In particular, if it works with the zidoo X9S?


On the zidoo forums i have been told that the new ZoS has a setting that allows usb audio out, so this should word with any usb dac.
I will probably buy one to try it out


----------



## 501508 (Oct 28, 2018)

First post to this forum in this thread...

A little background you can skip down to dac impressions.

New to hq headphone audio in the past two years, longtime 12v diy er.  Have been through thousands upon thousands of great gear and retired some very nice speakers and classic amps to bookshelf duties connected to a green power solar charged 12v battery.  Plenty of time geeking out on the bench, trying to get clean digital source signals for sound processors.

Enter my interest a few years ago into a high res dac as I purchased an iPhone 7 and had a pair of really nice speakers and amp that would benefit from an around 115dB SNR source upgrade from iPad and Mac line outs, headphone outs.  So tried a few $200 sources to see how they measured up to Mac and iPad.  I wasn't expecting 115dB SNR real world for this price.  Picked up an ifi nano idsd for headphone and line out duties, pair of Focal spirit classics, and a mini DSP 2x4hd to go two way active for a set of bookshelves I just built.

Results... mini DSP save your money.  Sounds like 128kbps mp3 watery sonic goop after all the sample rate conversion to get to processing.  Ifi nano idsd would upconvert to DoP out of apple music 256 (320?) aac.  Couldn't get it just to play at sample rate.  Sounded OK, but to me no discernable difference LO to the iPad pro it replaced headphone out to an amp.  Focal headphones may have been good but all the reviews said the ifi was a nice unit.  Meh.  Was disappointing no matter how long I listened whatever I did.  The ifi was ugly af as well.  Sold everything thinking this headphone stuff is all huff.

IMPRESSIONS OF Q1:
Now I've given the headphone world another try with the q1 and focal sphear s.  Did someone say that the iPhone 6s output sounds about the same?  Seriously?  I'm listening to the fiio q1 and 6s plus just to see if there is a difference.  Well maybe in the subway they sound the same lol.  There were songs on Apple music radio today where there were breaks in vocals to silence it is so black I thought the q1 turned off.  It doesn't up convert, down convert, and the lack of unnecessary conversion makes a difference that is audible.  SRC is the enemy of lossy codecs IMO.  I wish I had bought the q5 now.  Was worried that I would be disappointed again and spent less and am much happier.  Haven't even made it to DSD yet.  It only costs $100.  That's less than a headphone cable that is audiophile grade.  That is the thing that surprises me.  Looks great, feature rich.  I'll spare you the H/M/L, depth, detail, warm/cool.  It's got its own sound, and for a mere $100 you can find a pair of headphones that work great with it.  Handles transients fairly well, retains detail, stays dark, provides a healthy listening volume before a distracting level of audible distortion appears.  And it sounds so much better than an iPhone 6s.


----------



## tekwrx

I haven't read through this whole thread yet, but I am thinking about buying the Q1mkII to replace my old Q1. I'm interested in using the balanced connection with my Sony MDR-Z7 'phones but I'm not sure what cable I need. I would assume I need a cable or adapter that has 2.5 TRSS to dual 3.5? I'm having a hard time finding it. Can anybody point me to an affordable cable or adapter? Not looking to spend $60-100 extra just to be able to use the new Q1with my Z7. I already have the included Sony dual 3.5 balanced cable so I just need an adapter to use with Q1mkII  Thanks


----------



## SciOC

Alright.  So I have a question here, I just sold my A5 because...  Well I don't use 3.5mm cables much anymore honestly...

If I do a line out from my DAP (hiby r6, either 3.5mm or usb), can I bypass the DAC on this and only use the amp stage?  Yes, I realize doing this it will no longer be completely balanced in the 3.5mm out, I really just want to bypass the amp stage on the hiby r6 to get something with a lower output impedance for dealing with some of my fussier IEMs, while using my 2.5mm balanced cables...


----------



## 501508

Yes can, just use included 3.5mm to 3.5mm plug in both sides before powering on.  No hot swapping between usb in and 3.5mm input. 



SciOC said:


> Alright.  So I have a question here, I just sold my A5 because...  Well I don't use 3.5mm cables much anymore honestly...
> 
> If I do a line out from my DAP (hiby r6, either 3.5mm or usb), can I bypass the DAC on this and only use the amp stage?  Yes, I realize doing this it will no longer be completely balanced in the 3.5mm out, I really just want to bypass the amp stage on the hiby r6 to get something with a lower output impedance for dealing with some of my fussier IEMs, while using my 2.5mm balanced cables...


----------



## Scaremonger (Nov 14, 2018)

I need recommendations for a third party Lightning to Micro USB cable for the Q1MKII.  The FiiO supplied cable sadly has a loose fit that causes it to lose connection, even when it's still fully plugged in.

I bought this 6" cable from Meenova (which is an excellent fit), but when I fired up iAudioGate, the sampling rate is limited to 96 kHz (not an issue with the stock FiiO cable):

https://shopmeenova.appspot.com/st/p/lgtnmuc.html

The sampling rate on the FiiO Music app didn't seem to change, although I was possibly only seeing the sample rate of the source file.

I'm seeing within the thread that FiiO has recommended contacting wang@ddhifi.com for other cable configurations?

I've also found the following on eBay and AliExpress, pretty much the same cable:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lightning-...acking-iPhone-to-FiiO-Q1-DAC-L19/153149518745

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/MIC...Q5-perfectly-compatible-with/32867374943.html

I'm on iOS 12.1 with an iPhone 8 plus.


----------



## bcaulf17 (Nov 17, 2018)

I got a Q1 MK II and I love it with my H6 2nd Gen! One question though, out of curiosity. Would anyone be able to explain what the Reset button is for, exactly? What exactly would one need to “reset”?


----------



## FiiO

bcaulf17 said:


> I got a Q1 MK II and I love it with my H6 2nd Gen! One question though, out of curiosity. Would anyone be able to explain what the Reset button is for, exactly? What exactly would one need to “reset”?


Dear friend,

It is used for some unpredictable issue for the Q1MKII. You could try to reset the Q1MKII when the issue happen.
Most  electronic products would add this reset function.

Best regards


----------



## bcaulf17

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> It is used for some unpredictable issue for the Q1MKII. You could try to reset the Q1MKII when the issue happen.
> Most  electronic products would add this reset function.
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## FiiO (Dec 1, 2018)

*FiiO's All-new Headphone Amplifier & USB-C DAC K3 is Now Available! (Give out 4 free K3s: 2 each on Facebook and Head-Fi!)*







FiiO was initially known to the worldwide market mainly by its headphone amplifiers, such as the early E3, E6, E7, E10, etc. The legend desktop headphone amplifier E10 was released to the market in the year of 2011 and its successor E10K is still a hot-seller on Amazon even by today. To make this popular product a little bit different and offer one more option for desktop audiophiles, we now release another model K3 which will be available on the market together with the E10K.

*The All-new Headphone Amplifier & USB-C DAC K3 features:*
* Boost your computer's sound with capable decoding up to 384kHz/32 bit PCM and native DSD256
* Equipped with XMOS U30881C10 USB receiver chip+AKM AK4452 DAC+ Op-amps OPA926x2 + LPF TI OPA1612
* Modern USB Type-C input interface + Two modes of USB audio-USB 1.0 and USB 2.0
* Multiple interfaces-Dual headphone jacks(3.5mm and 2.5mm) + 3.5mm line out + Coaxial and optical digital outs
* More accurate ADC volume control + Gain and bass switches

*1. More about the K3 at: *https://www.fiio.com/K3
*2. Review tour on Head-Fi at:* https://bit.ly/2QWTY34
*3. Giveaway on Head-Fi at: *https://bit.ly/2E9WOOI
*4. Giveaway on Facebook at: *https://bit.ly/2KKvZkF
*5. Worldwide delivery updates: *https://bit.ly/2zBpPiG

The delivery of K3 has started from Nov. 26th! If you are interested, check with our local sales agent (at https://bit.ly/2OBzJpn) for its availability or or kindly buy it at our Aliexpress store if it's not available in your local market at: https://bit.ly/2Q31WL4

*Best Regards
FiiO Electronics Technology Co., Ltd.*


----------



## CarlosAudio51

How is the 3.5 mm socket on the Q1MkII wired? I assume it's Tip=L+, Ring=R+, Sleeve=Ground?


----------



## FiiO

crgonzalez4611 said:


> How is the 3.5 mm socket on the Q1MkII wired? I assume it's Tip=L+, Ring=R+, Sleeve=Ground?


Dear friend,

The 3.5mm headphone port could support the headphone with CTIA standard.

Best regards


----------



## PapaHet

Hi guys,

I am currently planning on buying a more powerful Amp to run my HE4XX. I own the Fiio Q1 which runs them nicely and up to the maximum volumes I would listen to. Still with more headroom and a more powerful Amp, I was told the HE4xxs will improve in Sound Stage, Instrument Separation and over Sound Quality so I wanna give this a try by getting a more powerful Amp.

Question now is: How would I wire a setup including my Q1 if I want to bypass the Fiios Amp and only use it as a DAC juiced up with power by the external Amp?

Any pictures of wired up systems are highly appreciated. Any setup combinations with Q1 & separate Amp are also very welcome. Currently thinking about getting either the JDS Atom or the Geshelli Archel Pro.

Thanks for your guys input.


----------



## Loneract

PapaHet said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am currently planning on buying a more powerful Amp to run my HE4XX. I own the Fiio Q1 which runs them nicely and up to the maximum volumes I would listen to. Still with more headroom and a more powerful Amp, I was told the HE4xxs will improve in Sound Stage, Instrument Separation and over Sound Quality so I wanna give this a try by getting a more powerful Amp.
> 
> ...



The QImkII has enough power for the 400i only if using balanced cables, IMO.  So if you aren't using balanced now, that's a quick cheap way to get more headroom.

Otherwise, the Atom tests great, don't know the other amp.  You would use the 3.5mm line out jack on the FIIO to the input of the Atom if you wanted to bypass the FIIO amp.  The Atom has both 3.5mm and RCA jack inputs, so you have two options for the other end of your line out cable.  IIRC, the FIIO line out is adjustable so keep that in mind when adjusting volume on the Atom.


----------



## PapaHet

Loneract said:


> The QImkII has enough power for the 400i only if using balanced cables, IMO.  So if you aren't using balanced now, that's a quick cheap way to get more headroom.
> 
> Otherwise, the Atom tests great, don't know the other amp.  You would use the 3.5mm line out jack on the FIIO to the input of the Atom if you wanted to bypass the FIIO amp.  The Atom has both 3.5mm and RCA jack inputs, so you have two options for the other end of your line out cable.  IIRC, the FIIO line out is adjustable so keep that in mind when adjusting volume on the Atom.



Nice, thanks mate. I just received my balanced cable yesterday - have not yet tested how the signal changes with it compared to the single ended but great to hear that this will certainly juice things up. So are you saying I will already with the balanced cable get to the best performance of the 4xx in terms of soundstage, separation, etc. or is it more of an improvement from the single ended signal but there would be still more room for improvement with a more powerful amp?

Great, so it seems pretty easy to pair the both. So with the two connected to each other, the Atom would be the Amp, the Fiio would be the DAC only and I will then connect the headphones to the fiios balanced jack or will i have to connect to the amp (it doesn´t have a balanced connection)?


----------



## Loneract

PapaHet said:


> Nice, thanks mate. I just received my balanced cable yesterday - have not yet tested how the signal changes with it compared to the single ended but great to hear that this will certainly juice things up. So are you saying I will already with the balanced cable get to the best performance of the 4xx in terms of soundstage, separation, etc. or is it more of an improvement from the single ended signal but there would be still more room for improvement with a more powerful amp?
> 
> Great, so it seems pretty easy to pair the both. So with the two connected to each other, the Atom would be the Amp, the Fiio would be the DAC only and I will then connect the headphones to the fiios balanced jack or will i have to connect to the amp (it doesn´t have a balanced connection)?



Honestly, I can't say for certain a higher power amp won't be even better.  I personally can't tell the difference using the Topping A30 vs the FIIO's amp, but I haven't done serious A/B testing yet.  If you are anything like most folks here (me included), you'll get another amp whether you need it or not. ; )

If you get the Atom, you would connect your headphones to it with regular single-ended cables.  Balanced cables in this situation are only useful for getting more juice from the FIIO, there's not any other magical sound improvement, so don't worry about
not needing them when using the Atom.


----------



## PapaHet

Loneract said:


> Honestly, I can't say for certain a higher power amp won't be even better.  I personally can't tell the difference using the Topping A30 vs the FIIO's amp, but I haven't done serious A/B testing yet.  If you are anything like most folks here (me included), you'll get another amp whether you need it or not. ; )
> 
> If you get the Atom, you would connect your headphones to it with regular single-ended cables.  Balanced cables in this situation are only useful for getting more juice from the FIIO, there's not any other magical sound improvement, so don't worry about
> not needing them when using the Atom.



Great, thank you so much! I think an additional Amp can then wait a little bit longer but I fully agree - at one point, i´ll get one anyways


----------



## superuser1

There should be a DAC/AMP with a digital peak meter.. that would look absolutely cool


----------



## stylus75

What OTG cables are people using for this device on Android? I have 2 different OTG cables that charge the Q1 MK2. (red light) I wish the device had a charge switch like the older Q1.


----------



## cobrabucket (Jan 22, 2019)

stylus75 said:


> What OTG cables are people using for this device on Android? I have 2 different OTG cables that charge the Q1 MK2. (red light) I wish the device had a charge switch like the older Q1.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Left-Ang...r-Portable-Digital-DAC-Amplifier/273248697694
Works perfectly with my LG G5, LG V30 and Onkyo DP-X1. Although dude sent micro to micro, I had an extra micro to usb c adapter that did the job. And the Onkyo needed micro to micro anyways, so I guessed it worked out. Dude refunded me after I threatened negative feedback. Before that kept asking me to wait for restock... Thinking about re-ordering another OTG cable from another seller. There are many vendors selling this on ebay. Not sure how or if it's any different to the $15 Fiio cable, but it works for me! On the G5 it semmeed to stay pink until I started UAPP.


----------



## PapaHet

stylus75 said:


> What OTG cables are people using for this device on Android? I have 2 different OTG cables that charge the Q1 MK2. (red light) I wish the device had a charge switch like the older Q1.


Using this one with my Huawei P9 - works as designed without charging the Q1
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/And...471.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dahg7U9


----------



## stylus75

Cheers


cobrabucket said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Left-Ang...r-Portable-Digital-DAC-Amplifier/273248697694
> Works perfectly with my LG G5, LG V30 and Onkyo DP-X1. Although dude sent micro to micro, I had an extra micro to usb c adapter that did the job. And the Onkyo needed micro to micro anyways, so I guessed it worked out. Dude refunded me after I threatened negative feedback. Before that kept asking me to wait for restock... Thinking about re-ordering another OTG cable from another seller. There are many vendors selling this on ebay. Not sure how or if it's any different to the $15 Fiio cable, but it works for me! On the G5 it semmeed to stay pink until I started UAPP.



Cheers for the info.


----------



## stylus75

PapaHet said:


> Using this one with my Huawei P9 - works as designed without charging the Q1
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/And...471.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dahg7U9



That looks promising. Thanks for the link.


----------



## imackler

Trying to confirm if the line out bypasses the internal amp so that the signal to an external amp is _not _double amped. Thanks all!


----------



## CarlosAudio51 (Feb 14, 2019)

imackler said:


> Trying to confirm if the line out bypasses the internal amp so that the signal to an external amp is _not _double amped. Thanks all!



I think I tried this when I first got the Fiio with my powered bookshelf speakers but I haven't used the Fiio since in this function, so I could be wrong. If I remember correctly, the line out output IS in fact affected by the volume knob. In this case, the Fiio is functioning as a pre-amp. Which may or may not be a good idea depending on your setup.

Example: I have another DAC connected to my powered speakers that was causing severe clipping. Did some measurements with a multimeter (using a 60 Hz and 100 Hz test tone) and the DAC RCA outputs were 2.3 Vrms. The powered speakers only had an input sensitivity of 0.75 Vrms. So I had to get a pre-amp (literally just a volume potentiometer) to stick between the DAC and the speakers to _reduce_ the DAC output to 0.75 Vrms to avoid clipping. The same clipping considerations are true for a standalone amplifier.

So, the fact that the Fiio may be acting as a pre-amp is not a bad thing. As long as you find a good volume setting to not drive your downstream amp into clipping.

Also, link below shows no value for the output voltage of the line level which leads me to believe it's not a fixed output.
https://www.fiio.com/q1mkii_parameters


----------



## Loneract (Feb 18, 2019)

imackler said:


> Trying to confirm if the line out bypasses the internal amp so that the signal to an external amp is _not _double amped. Thanks all!


The line


crgonzalez4611 said:


> I think I tried this when I first got the Fiio with my powered bookshelf speakers but I haven't used the Fiio since in this function, so I could be wrong. If I remember correctly, the line out output IS in fact affected by the volume knob. In this case, the Fiio is functioning as a pre-amp. Which may or may not be a good idea depending on your setup.
> 
> Example: I have another DAC connected to my powered speakers that was causing severe clipping. Did some measurements with a multimeter (using a 60 Hz and 100 Hz test tone) and the DAC RCA outputs were 2.3 Vrms. The powered speakers only had an input sensitivity of 0.75 Vrms. So I had to get a pre-amp (literally just a volume potentiometer) to stick between the DAC and the speakers to _reduce_ the DAC output to 0.75 Vrms to avoid clipping. The same clipping considerations are true for a standalone amplifier.
> 
> ...



I can confirm that the line out is variable.  Edit: FIIO says the amp is NOT in the line out circuit.


----------



## FiiO

Loneract said:


> The line
> 
> 
> I can confirm that the line out is variable.  I think this usually means the amp is in the circuit.


Dear friend,

The lineout output of the Q1MKII is volume adjustable. But the amplifier module doesn't work in lineout. The volume in lineout is adjusted using the DAC chip instead.

Best regards


----------



## Loneract

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> The lineout output of the Q1MKII is volume adjustable. But the amplifier module doesn't work in lineout. The volume in lineout is adjusted using the DAC chip instead.
> 
> Best regards



Happy to be corrected!  I'll edit my post.
Thanks.


----------



## Steve Guppy

stylus75 said:


> What OTG cables are people using for this device on Android? I have 2 different OTG cables that charge the Q1 MK2. (red light) I wish the device had a charge switch like the older Q1.


 

Tried many cables, even the ebay ones recommended here, all still charged Q1.

I tried the Fii0 CL06 official cable. Not only was it the only cable that didn't charge, but it was also the neatest, most portable solution  Made well too

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/23020241454?iid=163087608228


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Steve Guppy said:


> Tried many cables, even the ebay ones recommended here, all still charged Q1.
> 
> I tried the Fii0 CL06 official cable. Not only was it the only cable that didn't charge, but it was also the neatest, most portable solution  Made well too
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/23020241454?iid=163087608228



I second this!

Never had a bad cable from FiiO tbh. Except maybe the included USB cables.


----------



## Steve Guppy

Lifted Andreas said:


> I second this!
> 
> Never had a bad cable from FiiO tbh. Except maybe the included USB cables.



Yep, FiiO CL06 is the perfect solution for using my Q1ii with my Note 9. And as you can see, not a red or violet light to be seen. Just blue or nothing.


----------



## stylus75

Excellent, i'll order one of those cables from Aliexpress


----------



## Nintendam

Steve Guppy said:


> Yep, FiiO CL06 is the perfect solution for using my Q1ii with my Note 9. And as you can see, not a red or violet light to be seen. Just blue or nothing.



Was looking at picking this up for my Note 8? Is it a good pairing? looking for my newly acquired sony ex800st's and hopefully will be good enough power/pairing for my 6XX's. Thanks!


----------



## Steve Guppy

Nintendam said:


> Was looking at picking this up for my Note 8? Is it a good pairing? looking for my newly acquired sony ex800st's and hopefully will be good enough power/pairing for my 6XX's. Thanks!


 Like I said, works perfectly for the Note 9  so should work on the 8. I imagine they'd drive the Sony's fine. Don't own the Senn's  but they're 300 ohm right? Might struggle to get really loud. I have my FH5's on the balanced output  and they are as loud as I need them at about ⅓ volume if that helps.


----------



## Loneract

Nintendam said:


> Was looking at picking this up for my Note 8? Is it a good pairing? looking for my newly acquired sony ex800st's and hopefully will be good enough power/pairing for my 6XX's. Thanks!



Yeah, the amp might struggle a bit running those single-ended.  It has much more power using its balanced output.  IDK what's involved in converting those cans to balanced.


----------



## Nintendam

Steve Guppy said:


> Like I said, works perfectly for the Note 9  so should work on the 8. I imagine they'd drive the Sony's fine. Don't own the Senn's  but they're 300 ohm right? Might struggle to get really loud. I have my FH5's on the balanced output  and they are as loud as I need them at about ⅓ volume if that helps.





Loneract said:


> Yeah, the amp might struggle a bit running those single-ended.  It has much more power using its balanced output.  IDK what's involved in converting those cans to balanced.



Got it, thanks! Perhaps the Fiio A5 might be better suited, for power at least. Have never taken the plunge on a DAC yet, and very minimal exposure to amps.


----------



## Steve Guppy

Nintendam said:


> Got it, thanks! Perhaps the Fiio A5 might be better suited, for power at least. Have never taken the plunge on a DAC yet, and very minimal exposure to amps.


Possibly. Just bear in mind that the A5 is just an amp, so you'll still be relying on the inbuilt dac of the Note 8. And unless Samsung went backwards with their tech, and installed an inferior dac on the 9, which i can't believe, then the Q1's built-in dac will knock the spots of your Note 8 one. It's noticeable on my 9.
So, pros and cons with both ..


----------



## Esidemoken

demond said:


> *
> How come FiiO Q1 Mark II is not advertised as a DAC for android phones?*
> 
> Here, I would like to make an explanation about the frequently asked question here: Could Q1 Mark II support Android phones?
> ...



Hi there i am interested in buying the FiiO Q1 MK II i read your explanation about the android compatibilty, i want to ask if you have a list of android phones compatible with this device, or at least some overall details that can be useful to get a android phone compatible, i´m not an iphone user the internal storage limitation is a problem for me.


----------



## FiiO

Esidemoken said:


> Hi there i am interested in buying the FiiO Q1 MK II i read your explanation about the android compatibilty, i want to ask if you have a list of android phones compatible with this device, or at least some overall details that can be useful to get a android phone compatible, i´m not an iphone user the internal storage limitation is a problem for me.


Dear friend,

Are there any local stores in your city? You could have a test there by yourself first: https://www.fiio.com/wheretobuy

Best regards


----------



## Steve Guppy (Mar 12, 2019)

Just a heads-up for any Android users out there. The Shanling L2 cable also works perfectly (with my Note 9, at least) , and again, no red or violet light. But it is almost the price of 2 FiiO CL06 cables, so...


----------



## Cla55clown

hi, my full size headphones don't seem to get quite loud enough using the FiiO in single ended output. I know nothing about balanced output. So, can someone fill me in on how to convert my cans to balanced (not XLR) cable to use with the Fiio? Are only certain headphones able to do this or just the ones with detachable cables?


----------



## Loneract (Mar 14, 2019)

Cla55clown said:


> hi, my full size headphones don't seem to get quite loud enough using the FiiO in single ended output. I know nothing about balanced output. So, can someone fill me in on how to convert my cans to balanced (not XLR) cable to use with the Fiio? Are only certain headphones able to do this or just the ones with detachable cables?



If you tell us the model we might be able to help better.

Usually only those headphones with removable cables AND with individual connections at each cup are able to be switched to balanced simply by buying a balanced cable.  There are exceptions.

Other configurations might need rewiring internally.  If yours need to be rewired, google your model and "balanced mod" to get an idea of what's involved.


----------



## TheEldestBoy

Apologies if this has already been posted about...

What are my options for an *upgraded* lightning to micro USB cable that will work when connecting iPhone to Q1 MKII?  The one that Fiio provided still works fine, but the connection is now feeling looser at the Q1 and I'd like to grade to something sturdier and better built.


----------



## TheEldestBoy

I'm currently getting way more than enough volume plugging my HD600's and my HiFiman HE4XX into the single ended port on the Q1 MII.

I don't need anymore volume... but will I actually get* better sound* if I go balanced instead?


----------



## mattris

TheEldestBoy said:


> I'm currently getting way more than enough volume plugging my HD600's and my HiFiman HE4XX into the single ended port on the Q1 MII.
> 
> I don't need anymore volume... but will I actually get* better sound* if I go balanced instead?



Yes, I can confirm going balanced with the Q1 mkII's more powerful balanced-out will improve the sound, but the difference is relatively minor since the HD600 and HE4XX need much more current (V) to achieve their potential. If you do get a balanced cable for your HE4XX, make sure to get one with cup-connectors that match your headphones (2.5mm or 3.5mm).


----------



## Brooko

mattris said:


> Yes, I can confirm going balanced with the Q1 mkII's more powerful balanced-out will improve the sound, but the difference is relatively minor since the HD600 and HE4XX need much more current (V) to achieve their potential. If you do get a balanced cable for your HE4XX, make sure to get one with cup-connectors that match your headphones (2.5mm or 3.5mm).


The HEXXX needs current.  The HD600 needs voltage.  There is a difference.

To TheEldestBoy
The Q1ii will push almost double the voltage and 3-4 times overall power to the HD600 via balanced (over SE), but as mattris advised, the improvement will be small.  Really speaking to get more out of the HD600, you need to push more voltage than the Q1ii can deliver.  Current isn’t an issue for the Senn - which is why there is sufficient volume.  If you can get a balanced cable cheap enough though - there will be an improvement.


----------



## TheEldestBoy

mattris said:


> Yes, I can confirm going balanced with the Q1 mkII's more powerful balanced-out will improve the sound, but the difference is relatively minor since the HD600 and HE4XX need much more current (V) to achieve their potential. If you do get a balanced cable for your HE4XX, make sure to get one with cup-connectors that match your headphones (2.5mm or 3.5mm).





Brooko said:


> The HEXXX needs current.  The HD600 needs voltage.  There is a difference.
> 
> To TheEldestBoy
> The Q1ii will push almost double the voltage and 3-4 times overall power to the HD600 via balanced (over SE), but as mattris advised, the improvement will be small.  Really speaking to get more out of the HD600, you need to push more voltage than the Q1ii can deliver.  Current isn’t an issue for the Senn - which is why there is sufficient volume.  If you can get a balanced cable cheap enough though - there will be an improvement.




I'm assuming the Fiio Q5s in balanced mode be be enough to drive the HD600's and HiFiman HE4XX's?


----------



## Brooko

It’ll get you improvement.  But it won’t get you the best output you can get for the HD600.  That’s why even FiiO suggests 16 to 150 ohm.


----------



## iL15hts

Is there a way to know the battery percentage of my q1mk2? If so, how?


----------



## Womaz (Mar 26, 2019)

Hi guys I am considering getting this to use with my IPhone and my Andromedas.
I have just sold my DX200 to start using my Iphone as my portable audio source but have to admit I am keen to get better sound quality. It has to be portable as it will be used primarily on holiday.
I also assume that the Q1 will allow me to use the AOL balanced cable with the Andromedas?
Will the Q1 Mk2 give a noticeable improvement?

PS it may help if I tell you what I am looking for  I think the IPhone sounds a bit harsh compared to the DX200 and the treble is not as sweet. I am thinking the Q1 may take this away and give a slightly warmer sound similar to the IBasso?


----------



## Steve Guppy

Womaz said:


> Hi guys I am considering getting this to use with my IPhone and my Andromedas.
> I have just sold my DX200 to start using my Iphone as my portable audio source but have to admit I am keen to get better sound quality. It has to be portable as it will be used primarily on holiday.
> I also assume that the Q1 will allow me to use the AOL balanced cable with the Andromedas?
> Will the Q1 Mk2 give a noticeable improvement?
> ...



I can't speak for iPhone comparison  but i can say that my Q1ii hooked up to my Note 9 playing 24bit 96khz flac files through some BGVP DM6's on a 2.5mm balanced cable absolutely blows the Note 9 standalone out of the water. More detail, separation and soundstage. And you can warm the sound up with the additional hardware bass switch if you have a "bass head" itch to scratch. It's addictive


----------



## Womaz (Mar 26, 2019)

Steve Guppy said:


> I can't speak for iPhone comparison  but i can say that my Q1ii hooked up to my Note 9 playing 24bit 96khz flac files through some BGVP DM6's on a 2.5mm balanced cable absolutely blows the Note 9 standalone out of the water. More detail, separation and soundstage. And you can warm the sound up with the additional hardware bass switch if you have a "bass head" itch to scratch. It's addictive



Thanks for the reply. Years ago a Steve Guppy played for my beloved NUFC


----------



## Steve Guppy (Mar 26, 2019)

Womaz said:


> Thanks for the reply. Years ago a Steve Guppy played for my beloved NUFC



NUFC? Newcastle? The Steve Guppy I know about never actually played a game for Newcastle did he? He was best known for playing for Leicester and Celtic. Same one?
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Guppy


----------



## Womaz

Steve Guppy said:


> NUFC? Newcastle? The Steve Guppy I know about never actually played a game for Newcastle did he? He was best known for playing for Leicester and Celtic. Same one?
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Guppy



Yes it is the same one. Yes according to Wikpedia he only made one appearance as sub. Keegan signed him .-)


----------



## Steve Guppy

Womaz said:


> Yes it is the same one. Yes according to Wikpedia he only made one appearance as sub. Keegan signed him .-)



My only claim to fame! :-D . Although I do have friends called Matt Smith (not Dr Who) and Jamie Oliver (not a chef) ..


----------



## FiiO

TheEldestBoy said:


> Apologies if this has already been posted about...
> 
> What are my options for an *upgraded* lightning to micro USB cable that will work when connecting iPhone to Q1 MKII?  The one that Fiio provided still works fine, but the connection is now feeling looser at the Q1 and I'd like to grade to something sturdier and better built.


Dear friend,

You may check if this cable meet your need: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ing-decoder-Q1MK2-Q5/4673052_32960833846.html

Best regards


----------



## Galeonero

Steve Guppy said:


> Just a heads-up for any Android users out there. The Shanling L2 cable also works perfectly (with my Note 9, at least) , and again, no red or violet light. But it is almost the price of 2 FiiO CL06 cables, so...


Hello, I make a query. Do you have any idea if there are longer cables or some way to use long cables and that you do not consume battery in Android?


----------



## Steve Guppy

Galeonero said:


> Hello, I make a query. Do you have any idea if there are longer cables or some way to use long cables and that you do not consume battery in Android?



I primarily use my Q1ii for mobile use. Not sure why you'd want a longer cable for phone use, but maybe another member can help you out here?


----------



## Nintendam

Recently purchased q1 mkii, and an OTG cable USB-C to Micro USB for use with my Note 8. 

Sounds amazing! Paired with 6XX and a balanced cable, I've shown three friends and they were all floored.

My question is, how do I know it's correctly set up and not using my Note's DAC or AMP. I'm pretty positive it is bypassing the note8 DAC, as the output is going through USB, but I just want to make sure it's not double-amping both mkii and note8.

The volume control on my phone still controls the volume output, is this OK? What volume am I supposed to set it at if this is the case.

I also downloaded a test DSD track that's around 1.8gb but while playing through poweramp the DSD light on my mkii does not turn on, do only certain apps fully utilize the DSD quality format?

Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Steve Guppy

Nintendam said:


> Recently purchased q1 mkii, and an OTG cable USB-C to Micro USB for use with my Note 8.
> 
> Sounds amazing! Paired with 6XX and a balanced cable, I've shown three friends and they were all floored.
> 
> ...


Which cable are you using? Is the Q1ii showing a red light when not in use or a violet one when it is?
It will be bypassing the DAC of your phone, the volume of the phone just adjusts the volume of the signal, so to get the most out of your Q1ii, I'd set the phone volume to max. That's what I do. Fell free to ask any other questions


----------



## Nintendam (Apr 8, 2019)

Steve Guppy said:


> Which cable are you using? Is the Q1ii showing a red light when not in use or a violet one when it is?
> It will be bypassing the DAC of your phone, the volume of the phone just adjusts the volume of the signal, so to get the most out of your Q1ii, I'd set the phone volume to max. That's what I do. Fell free to ask any other questions



Great thanks, wasn't sure about that volume control.

I only see a red light while charging and it's not plugged into my phone. While in use, even if no music is playing, I see the blue/violet light.

EDIT: I forgot to mention I'm using the Fiio CL06 OTG cable.


----------



## Steve Guppy

Nintendam said:


> Great thanks, wasn't sure about that volume control.
> 
> I only see a red light while charging and it's not plugged into my phone. While in use, even if no music is playing, I see the blue/violet light.


The light should definitely only be blue, not violet. Try plugging the DAC into your phone, but with it switched off (the DAC  not the phone.. Lol) and see if a red light comes on. If it does, it's being charged by the phone, which will drain the battery far quicker..


----------



## Nintendam

Steve Guppy said:


> The light should definitely only be blue, not violet. Try plugging the DAC into your phone, but with it switched off (the DAC  not the phone.. Lol) and see if a red light comes on. If it does, it's being charged by the phone, which will drain the battery far quicker..


Oh, my bad, I thought you were categorizing blue/violet into one color. Never seen a violet! Just blue. I'm very certain it's not charging the phone as the cable does not allow. thanks


----------



## Steve Guppy

Nintendam said:


> Oh, my bad, I thought you were categorizing blue/violet into one color. Never seen a violet! Just blue. I'm very certain it's not charging the phone as the cable does not allow. thanks


Perfect . I was just asking coz I've bought cables which were labeled "OTG" from both Amazon and eBay, and they both charged the DAC. The ebay one even said it wouldn't, and was recommended on here, but it was bs! It charged....


----------



## WilcoRoger

Nintendam said:


> Sounds amazing! Paired with 6XX and a balanced cable, I've shown three friends and they were all floored.



That's my winning combination, too!


----------



## stylus75

I finally got my Cl06 USB-C to micro cable and it works great with the Q1 Mark 2.  It works with the older Q1 as well.

Bonus!


----------



## aoaaron

hey guys, how do i use this with my atom? 

im still undecided on a dac so was going to use this for the mean time.


----------



## Steve Guppy

aoaaron said:


> hey guys, how do i use this with my atom?
> 
> im still undecided on a dac so was going to use this for the mean time.



Atom?..


----------



## Loneract

aoaaron said:


> hey guys, how do i use this with my atom?
> 
> im still undecided on a dac so was going to use this for the mean time.



Line out on the Q to line in on the Atom.  You have two line in types on the Atom.


----------



## Steve Guppy

@FiiO,
 I wanna start off by saying I love this little amp/dac, and it sounds ace used with my Note 9 and FH5's and DM6's. But one thing is niggling me. Occasionally I get really bad static and crackling, so bad sometimes that it stops the audio completely. Anything I can do to prevent this? Anyone else experiencing this problem?


----------



## FiiO

Steve Guppy said:


> @FiiO,
> I wanna start off by saying I love this little amp/dac, and it sounds ace used with my Note 9 and FH5's and DM6's. But one thing is niggling me. Occasionally I get really bad static and crackling, so bad sometimes that it stops the audio completely. Anything I can do to prevent this? Anyone else experiencing this problem?


Dear friend,

Does the issue happen without using the Q1MKII? You could also try to reset the Q1MKII by poking the reset button beside the usb port first. Please contact support@fiio.com if you have the problem still.

Best regards


----------



## tiamor988

Hi,
Are there any a new Fiio portable dac/amp going to release this year.? I have bought the Q1 MKII and love them. Too bad it got stolen. Planning to repurchase the Q1 next month but I'm afraid there going to be a new portable dac/amp by Fiio.


----------



## FiiO

tiamor988 said:


> Hi,
> Are there any a new Fiio portable dac/amp going to release this year.? I have bought the Q1 MKII and love them. Too bad it got stolen. Planning to repurchase the Q1 next month but I'm afraid there going to be a new portable dac/amp by Fiio.


Dear friend,

Thank you for the kind interest on our products. The Q5s may be released soon. But it is more expensive comparing with the Q1MKII. 

Best regards


----------



## gazzington

Hi. I've lost the cable to connect my iPod touch to a q5. Does anybody know where I can get another?


----------



## FiiO

gazzington said:


> Hi. I've lost the cable to connect my iPod touch to a q5. Does anybody know where I can get another?


Dear friend,

Sorry to hear about that. You could send email to support@fiio.com about that or get one from our agent(https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...spm=a2g1y.12024536.productList_12878253.pic_0)

Best regards


----------



## Arunabha Lahiri

I am rather confused between q1 mk2 and btr 1k. Bluetooth is not a necessity to me,the deciding factor would be the sound. How do they compare? Also can I use them with sensitive iems? I am getting them mostly to use with iems. Thank you.


----------



## FiiO

Arunabha Lahiri said:


> I am rather confused between q1 mk2 and btr 1k. Bluetooth is not a necessity to me,the deciding factor would be the sound. How do they compare? Also can I use them with sensitive iems? I am getting them mostly to use with iems. Thank you.


Dear friend,

Which device you would like to use with the Q1MKII or BTR1K?

Best regards


----------



## noaid

Arunabha Lahiri said:


> I am rather confused between q1 mk2 and btr 1k. Bluetooth is not a necessity to me,the deciding factor would be the sound. How do they compare? Also can I use them with sensitive iems? I am getting them mostly to use with iems. Thank you.



I have Q1mk2 and BTR3 using with IEM KZ ZS6 and Samsung S7 (usb wire) with hires flac and DSD music.
Q1mk2 is a way better then BTR3 for sound. Really much much better. 
But it depends on music you listen, for mp3 and lowcost iems it may be the same.


----------



## noaid

I have small problem last months. Battery started to *selfdischarge* relatively fast when device is *switched off*. For instance yesterday i charged it fully, disconnected and today after 23 hours started to charge again for measurement.
Charging took 30 minutes. Around 150 mAh is lost per day.
It means that after some days it will selfdischarge completely. Device is 1.5 year old. Thats is not good. 
Is battery replaceable in the future?
I wanted to buy Q5s but am afraid of it will be also dead after 2 years. Comparing price...


----------



## FiiO (May 31, 2019)

noaid said:


> I have small problem last months. Battery started to *selfdischarge* relatively fast when device is *switched off*. For instance yesterday i charged it fully, disconnected and today after 23 hours started to charge again for measurement.
> Charging took 30 minutes. Around 150 mAh is lost per day.
> It means that after some days it will selfdischarge completely. Device is 1.5 year old. Thats is not good.
> Is battery replaceable in the future?
> I wanted to buy Q5s but am afraid of it will be also dead after 2 years. Comparing price...


Dear friend,

You could try to test the battery life again after switching off and turn on again: 


 

Best regards


----------



## noaid

Fiio, please read my comment again, I am talking about completely different thing.  
About* self-discharging when device is constantly OFF and not used and not connected* and you talk about batery life when device is *ON and used*. 
When it is OFF then Lion/Lipol battery should keep energy for year and more when new and little less when used. But not days - this means battery is almost dead or low quality.


----------



## Caguioa

Can this Drive something big, like Hd800S?

if not, what AMP should be paired with it


----------



## Mad Max

Desktop amp for HD800 is the way to go, look at the bulky Audio-gd units like the C2


Anyway, I'm loving this Q1 MkII with my tablet. Doesn't sound quite as detailed, relaxed and organic as the E18.


----------



## Steve Guppy (Jun 30, 2019)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Does the issue happen without using the Q1MKII? You could also try to reset the Q1MKII by poking the reset button beside the usb port first. Please contact support@fiio.com if you have the problem still.
> 
> Best regards


 @FiiO ,tried the reset button on a couple of occasions.  Hasn't rectified the problem at all. Seems to be high wifi/mobile network signal interference. Doesn't happen in airplane mode. But this is no good if I want to stream music or watch YouTube. Or keep my phone active for communication ... :'(


----------



## FiiO

Steve Guppy said:


> @FiiO ,tried the reset button on a couple of occasions.  Hasn't rectified the problem at all. Seems to be high wifi/mobile network signal interference. Doesn't happen in airplane mode. But this is no good if I want to stream music or watch YouTube. Or keep my phone active for communication ... :'(



Dear friend,

The Q1MKII might be interfered when being too close to the phone's antenna area. You could use the silicone pad between the phone and Q1MKII or keep them in a certain distance. What about trying to keep the Q1MKII and the mobile phone in a certain distance?

Best regards


----------



## Steve Guppy

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> The Q1MKII might be interfered when being too close to the phone's antenna area. You could use the silicone pad between the phone and Q1MKII or keep them in a certain distance. What about trying to keep the Q1MKII and the mobile phone in a certain distance?
> 
> Best regards



The silicone pad makes no difference whatsoever. And yeah, putting distance between the dac and phone would work, but doesn't this defeat the purpose of using a small device that's designed to be portable? After all, the CL06 cable is designed to be used with your products to provide a neat solution to stacked items. Anyway, I also have the Q5, which is unbelievably good by the way, and use that almost all the time now. And that doesn't suffer from the same interference when stacked that the Q1mkii does...


----------



## FiiO

Steve Guppy said:


> The silicone pad makes no difference whatsoever. And yeah, putting distance between the dac and phone would work, but doesn't this defeat the purpose of using a small device that's designed to be portable? After all, the CL06 cable is designed to be used with your products to provide a neat solution to stacked items. Anyway, I also have the Q5, which is unbelievably good by the way, and use that almost all the time now. And that doesn't suffer from the same interference when stacked that the Q1mkii does...


Dear friend,

Maybe you could contact the seller to see whether he could help? And are there local store in your city? If yes, please try to check whether you would receive the same issue in the demo?

Best regards


----------



## equalspeace

Idk how but this little amp drives the hd6xx REALLY nicely


----------



## WilcoRoger

It does


----------



## udesign48

Hi guys, my Q1 Mk II is on sale for only $55. I'll give you free MEE Audio P2 IEMs when you buy this!
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-...-good-condition-and-mee-audio-p2-iems.911815/


----------



## BobSmith8901

I guess it's just a convenience thing, the simple USB to PC connection, the small size, easy to reach volume knob or I don't know what, but lately I've been hooking up my Q1 MK2 to either of my 2 main desk PC's lately (a regular desktop PC and a fan-less mini). It's just proving to be a versatile and reliable performer regardless of the type or bit rate of the music or the headphones used. Run with the gain on high and bass boost on and it just seems to synergize well with anything I throw at it. And that nice warm FiiO sound, just the perfect thing for late night listening.


----------



## udesign48

In my opinion, Q1 mk II is some of the worst sounding DACs I've heard.. it sounds so fake. If you ever decide to buy it, don't pay more than $30. 

I'll never buy from Fiio again.


----------



## FiiO

udesign48 said:


> In my opinion, Q1 mk II is some of the worst sounding DACs I've heard.. it sounds so fake. If you ever decide to buy it, don't pay more than $30.
> 
> I'll never buy from Fiio again.


Dear friend,

Thanks for your feedback. Due to individual preferences, different people may have different thinking in same product. Hope you could find the suitable DAC for your own.

Best regards


----------



## Brooko

udesign48 said:


> In my opinion, Q1 mk II is some of the worst sounding DACs I've heard.. it sounds so fake. If you ever decide to buy it, don't pay more than $30.
> 
> I'll never buy from Fiio again.



Interesting - I'd agree with the sentiment if engaging bass boost (it adds too much to the mid-range, should have been targeted to sub bass only).  It also had an issue with static interference with my iPhone (EMI/RFI).  But as far as general sound goes - it's essentially linear with a slight touch of warmth (this is also reflected in the measurements).  If it sounds fake, then so do around 70-80% of the other DACs and DAPs on the market.  What headphones/earphones were you driving?  Are you sure you weren't trying to power something which was beyond its capability?


----------



## Kundi

I'm having issues with Windows 10. I re-installed the drivers, but it doesn't show up in my sound devices. Has anyone else had these issues?


----------



## FiiO

Kundi said:


> I'm having issues with Windows 10. I re-installed the drivers, but it doesn't show up in my sound devices. Has anyone else had these issues?


Dear friend,

Please try to reset the Q1MKII by poking the reset button beside the USB port first. You may also check using another usb cable and port?
If the issue remains, please send email to support@fiio.com about that.

Best regards


----------



## Kundi

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Please try to reset the Q1MKII by poking the reset button beside the USB port first. You may also check using another usb cable and port?
> If the issue remains, please send email to support@fiio.com about that.
> ...



It was the cable. Dont know why i didn't try that in the first place.Thank you!


----------



## FiiO

Kundi said:


> It was the cable. Dont know why i didn't try that in the first place.Thank you!


Dear friend,

Glad to hear about that. Thanks for the feedback~

Best regards


----------



## Alexein Aner

udesign48 said:


> In my opinion, Q1 mk II is some of the worst sounding DACs I've heard.. it sounds so fake. If you ever decide to buy it, don't pay more than $30.
> 
> I'll never buy from Fiio again.





Brooko said:


> Interesting - I'd agree with the sentiment if engaging bass boost (it adds too much to the mid-range, should have been targeted to sub bass only).  It also had an issue with static interference with my iPhone (EMI/RFI).  But as far as general sound goes - it's essentially linear with a slight touch of warmth (this is also reflected in the measurements).  If it sounds fake, then so do around 70-80% of the other DACs and DAPs on the market.  What headphones/earphones were you driving?  Are you sure you weren't trying to power something which was beyond its capability?



I'm also curious to know his setup.

Long story short, I haven't been on headfi in years and I have no agenda and I can confidently say that the Galaxy Note 8 (FiiO CL06) to the FiiO Q1 mark II to the FiiO A5 to the Etymotics ER4XR made Tool's Fear Inoculum a tranced and lucid experience.

The instrument separation on Miles Davis' Kind of Blue was better than I expected, having owned an e17 years ago.

I've also owned ifi's micro idsd and there's a possible disadvantage in the Q1's stage parameters; and not that the Q1 and A5 pairing sounds overly congested, I could easily discern the saxophone and piano to my left from the drums behind me and the bass towards the center, etc., but I distinctively remember the micro idsd being able to provide greater dimensions or a more enveloping sound using the ER4XR's, especially with the 3d matrix.

Where the Q1 is communicative, the idsd is that while also being more demonstrative but these are only my initial impressions..

I've only had the unit since last weekend and I intend to have a more thorough experience withe the Sony xb90ex on my trip to Philly next weekend.


----------



## WilcoRoger

Why would you double amplify? Why is the A5 in the chain?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

WilcoRoger said:


> Why would you double amplify? Why is the A5 in the chain?



Kinda thinking the same here...


----------



## Alexein Aner (Oct 13, 2019)

WilcoRoger said:


> Why would you double amplify? Why is the A5 in the chain?





> The Q1 Mark II contains a 3.5mm multifunction connector used for line-input and line-output duties. When this is used as line-input, the Q1 Mark II can be used purely as an amplifier to be paired with another player. When this multifunction connector is used as line-output, the Q1 Mark II can be used as a DAC and be hooked up to an external amplifier.



https://www.fiio.com/q1mkii


----------



## WilcoRoger

OK, so you're not double amping, but I still don't get it. Why not just use the Q1 as a DAC & AMP and forget about the A5 - I don't think the A5 outperforms the Q1 in any way. Or what is the advantage you experience in your setup?


----------



## Outpost 31 (Oct 15, 2019)

Has anyone experienced the battery in their Q1 MK II bulging?

I purchased mine back in December 2018, and it's worked well, until about a week ago when I noticed the amp getting strangely warm during use. Around the same time, I noticed it was apparently not charging properly, because the light would never turn blue. Plugged in and turned off, red light. Plugged in and turned on, purple (red and blue) light.

Now, just yesterday, while the unity was plugged in and turned on, I heard a "pop" sound come from the amp. I unplugged it completely, and noticed that the micro USB charging port is now a bit pushed out of place, upward. I unscrewed the back plate and had a look, and it certainly looks like the battery is bulging. Would maybe explain the heat and abnormal charging behavior, yeah?

No idea how FiiO will handle this. It's still within the 1 year warranty period, so I've emailed them.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Outpost 31 said:


> Has anyone experienced the battery in their Q1 MK II bulging?
> 
> I purchased mine back in December 2018, and it's worked well, until about a week ago when I noticed the amp getting strangely warm during use. Around the same time, I noticed it was apparently not charging properly, because the light would never turn blue. Plugged in and turned off, red light. Plugged in and turned on, purple (red and blue) light.
> 
> ...



Would be helpful to FiiO if you took a pic while the back plate was off and posted it here... 

Although personally I cannot say I've heard much about this issue. I owned my Q1ii for quite a few months and didn't have same issues. Although I never took it outside...

Maybe you bumped it/dropped it/banged it so where accidentally?


----------



## BobSmith8901

Outpost 31 said:


> Has anyone experienced the battery in their Q1 MK II bulging?
> 
> I purchased mine back in December 2018, and it's worked well, until about a week ago when I noticed the amp getting strangely warm during use. Around the same time, I noticed it was apparently not charging properly, because the light would never turn blue. Plugged in and turned off, red light. Plugged in and turned on, purple (red and blue) light.
> 
> ...



That sucks. Just had a look at mine, bought in Aug 18--so far so good, no bulging but I'll be keeping an eye on it. Hasn't exhibited any weird charging behavior yet anyway. There's a FiiO help thread here you can monitor and use if you have to:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dont-be-shy-contact-us-directly-with-problems-with-your-fiio.757129/

Good luck, might take a while but they should come through for you if it's under warranty.


----------



## FiiO

Outpost 31 said:


> Has anyone experienced the battery in their Q1 MK II bulging?
> 
> I purchased mine back in December 2018, and it's worked well, until about a week ago when I noticed the amp getting strangely warm during use. Around the same time, I noticed it was apparently not charging properly, because the light would never turn blue. Plugged in and turned off, red light. Plugged in and turned on, purple (red and blue) light.
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

Sorry about that. Please send email to us and we will help about that.

Best regards


----------



## WilcoRoger

Outpost 31 said:


> Has anyone experienced the battery in their Q1 MK II bulging?
> 
> I purchased mine back in December 2018, and it's worked well, until about a week ago when I noticed the amp getting strangely warm during use. Around the same time, I noticed it was apparently not charging properly, because the light would never turn blue. Plugged in and turned off, red light. Plugged in and turned on, purple (red and blue) light.
> 
> Now, just yesterday, while the unity was plugged in and turned on, I heard a "pop" sound come from the amp. I unplugged it completely, and noticed that the micro USB charging port is now a bit pushed out of place, upward. I unscrewed the back plate and had a look, and it certainly looks like the battery is bulging. Would maybe explain the heat and abnormal charging behavior, yeah?




I suggest you stop using it until the battery (or the whole unit) is changed - it may be a fire/explosion hazard. Bulging battery is a sure sign of danger - it's overheated, therefore the bulge (heat expansion)

As for the lights, I think they show what the are supposed to show. Red - charging, Purple - charging (red) AND turned on (blue)


----------



## Outpost 31

I've sent an email to FiiO's support.



Lifted Andreas said:


> Maybe you bumped it/dropped it/banged it so where accidentally?



No drops or anything like that. It spent 99% of its time sitting on a desk connected to a laptop.



WilcoRoger said:


> I suggest you stop using it until the battery (or the whole unit) is changed - it may be a fire/explosion hazard. Bulging battery is a sure sign of danger - it's overheated, therefore the bulge (heat expansion)
> 
> As for the lights, I think they show what the are supposed to show. Red - charging, Purple - charging (red) AND turned on (blue)



I immediately stopped using it as soon as I noticed the bulge. I might not have been clear on the charging/light issue. My problem was that at some point the amp's battery started thinking it was never fully charged, no matter how long it spent connected to the laptop. The light stayed purple all the time.


----------



## WilcoRoger

It's probably the damaged battery causing the light issue, too.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Outpost 31 said:


> I've sent an email to FiiO's support.
> 
> No drops or anything like that. It spent 99% of its time sitting on a desk connected to a laptop.



Well mine did exactly that, never went outside and no problems whatsoever.

I'd heavily suggest getting an RMA immediately.


----------



## alexmason

Is there any sense to use this with FiiO Q1M2 with an iPhone SQ wise? Or Bluetooth is more than enough?


----------



## FiiO

alexmason said:


> Is there any sense to use this with FiiO Q1M2 with an iPhone SQ wise? Or Bluetooth is more than enough?


Dear friend,

You could read some review(https://www.fiio.com/q1mkii_reviews) or try by yourself first.

Best regards


----------



## tyota

I have tried numerous dac/maps, and I'm still amazed by the Q1 MK2. Still cant believe the sound that comes out of this little device.


----------



## Outpost 31

To follow up my previous posts with a conclusion, FiiO support provided me with an address to send my damaged Q1 MKII after I sent them some photos, and about a week after mailing it out, I received a brand new one in the mail. I had a very good customer service experience, in the end.


----------



## sososerious

Outpost 31 said:


> To follow up my previous posts with a conclusion, FiiO support provided me with an address to send my damaged Q1 MKII after I sent them some photos, and about a week after mailing it out, I received a brand new one in the mail. I had a very good customer service experience, in the end.



Were you within the warranty period?t same thing has happened to my unit but to be honest I haven't had time with work and the run up to Christmas to carry on taking to FiiO support about it.


----------



## Outpost 31

sososerious said:


> Were you within the warranty period?t same thing has happened to my unit but to be honest I haven't had time with work and the run up to Christmas to carry on taking to FiiO support about it.


I was within the warranty period, just barely (less than a month left).


----------



## tmb821

Question. Will this amp run the 55 ohm k240s to 100-110 dB? I’m hearing impaired so that’s why I listen so loud. I can run them off the es100 I have and get audible sound, but no clarity. I currently have the nx3s, but I want a amp that has both 3.5 se and 2.5 balanced. I would be feeding it signal from the es100 as I need the eq to boost the frequencies I have a loss at. 
tia.


----------



## Brooko

tmb821 said:


> Question. Will this amp run the 55 ohm k240s to 100-110 dB? I’m hearing impaired so that’s why I listen so loud. I can run them off the es100 I have and get audible sound, but no clarity. I currently have the nx3s, but I want a amp that has both 3.5 se and 2.5 balanced. I would be feeding it signal from the es100 as I need the eq to boost the frequencies I have a loss at.
> tia.



http://www.digizoid.com/power.php

K240 is 54 ohm and 104 dB SPL/V

Input those figures and it calcs the minimum voltage current and power required.  In your case to reach 110 dB, 2 Vrms voltage, 36.36 mA, and 72.73 mW
For 115 dB, those numbers rise to 3.55 Vrms, 64.55 mA, and 229.14 mW

If you look at FiiOs specs (https://www.fiio.com/q1mkii_parameters) you get and I'm assuming you are single ended - not balanced (otherwise you need to recable):

75mW into 32 ohm load, 11 mW into 300 ohm load.
4.4 Vp-p => 1.5 Vrms
150 mA

So its going to be voltage starved and the overall power is barely sufficient (you'd have no head-room)

Look at the FiiO A5 instead >> https://www.fiio.com/a5_parameters


----------



## tmb821

Brooko said:


> http://www.digizoid.com/power.php
> 
> K240 is 54 ohm and 104 dB SPL/V
> 
> ...




I’ve looked at the a5, but I’m wanting something that has both se and balanced if possible (I have both types). Right now I have the es100 that powers my iems in balanced, I hook the es100 to a nx3s in se to run the k240s and my shp9500’s.  I figured the q1 wouldn’t be enough. Thanks!


----------



## bcaulf17

Has anyone compared the balanced end to the SE? Does it provide any differences besides power? Wondering if it’s worth it to get a balanced cable for my ER4XR.


----------



## Brooko

bcaulf17 said:


> Has anyone compared the balanced end to the SE? Does it provide any differences besides power? Wondering if it’s worth it to get a balanced cable for my ER4XR.



In my experience - its just higher power output.  i think the improvements in THD+N and things like crosstalk are so small as to be inaudible.  SNR is practically the same on both.  If you are comparing - make sure you volume match.  With balanced being louder - it'll be perceived to sound better.  The differences go away in a volume matched blind test.


----------



## TheEldestBoy

Hi All,

The usb-in on my Q1 has loosened over time, to the point now where my lightning-to-usb connector won't stay connected to the Q1.  The music repeatedly cuts-out and I have to fiddle with the connection to get it going again.  

Anyone else have this issue?

I assume that buying a new cable won't fix the issue, as the issue is actually with the port on the Q1.

After owning the Q1mk11 for 2 years, it might be time to switch to something different (I'm considering the new ifi Hip Dac)...


----------



## Ynot1 (Feb 28, 2020)

Superglue is your friend. Back in the day I fixed a mini usb port of my San DIsk Sansa Clip using superglue. And I never looked back, it's still working.

Edit: Correction it was the headphone jack, but same idea.


----------



## FiiO

TheEldestBoy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The usb-in on my Q1 has loosened over time, to the point now where my lightning-to-usb connector won't stay connected to the Q1.  The music repeatedly cuts-out and I have to fiddle with the connection to get it going again.
> 
> ...



Dear user,

You could check whether the issue remains still when connecting to the computer via the micro usb cable. If not, the problem is related to the lightning to micro usb adapter instead.

Best regards


----------



## equalspeace

Still the best Fiio product I’ve tried, and I’ve tried quite a few. The Q1 Mk2 just works and sounds excellent. Little bad boy powered by HD6XX quite well when I had them too.


----------



## HiFi47

Hi everyone 

I'm thinking about buying a used Sony NW A55 and using it with my beloved Q1 mkII. I couldn't find much information about how they match together using the L27 cable. Is someone using this setup, and is it still recommend in 2020, or should I better save some money to buy something else? 
It would be great to get some inputs. Thank you


----------



## WilcoRoger (Apr 10, 2020)

I have this setup: A35->Q1mk2->HD6xx via balanced - cannot hope for better. I use a custom WMport-to-microUSB cable, the L27 also works the same (I have both, but had bought the custom one earlier, so it's stayed attached) So go for it!

The A35 takes at least a 400GB card (I have it) reportedy 1TB cards also work well. There is/might be a lmit on the number of files, though, I'm not sure about it.

EDITED to add - they have the same form factor, so they stack perfectly. I have one on these magical Japanese adhesive sheets, that are very strong but still not permanent, so I don't need to use the "straps" which I really don't like. The sheets are actually marketrd to stick DAP and AMP together. Never saw them outside Japan.


----------



## HiFi47

WilcoRoger said:


> I have this setup: A35->Q1mk2->HD6xx via balanced - cannot hope for better. I use a custom WMport-to-microUSB cable, the L27 also works the same (I have both, but had bought the custom one earlier, so it's stayed attached) So go for it!
> 
> The A35 takes at least a 400GB card (I have it) reportedy 1TB cards also work well. There is/might be a lmit on the number of files, though, I'm not sure about it.




Thanks Roger for your your very fast response and your impressions! 

Is it still possible to use the equalizer? And will the q1 read DSD files properly?


----------



## WilcoRoger

Equalizer - no, the Sony just provides the raw data stream to the Fiio, that does the heavy lifting. If you want to use the DAP’s equalizer, you’ll need to connect to the analog input of the Fiio. Then the Sony’ DAC will do the lifting.

DSD - no problems at all.


----------



## H T T

I am looking to purchase a few back up lightning to usb mini cables for my Q1Mark II. I tried Amazon for a third party cable. Two epic fails in a row. Does FiiO sell cables?


----------



## Steve Guppy

H T T said:


> I am looking to purchase a few back up lightning to usb mini cables for my Q1Mark II. I tried Amazon for a third party cable. Two epic fails in a row. Does FiiO sell cables?


They definitely do very good cables for Android use. However, i haven't seen a lightning variant, but then again, i haven't looked. But Penon Audio definitely do a good range of usb cables


----------



## H T T

Thanks


----------



## FiiO

H T T said:


> I am looking to purchase a few back up lightning to usb mini cables for my Q1Mark II. I tried Amazon for a third party cable. Two epic fails in a row. Does FiiO sell cables?


Hi,

Which country are you located in? You could contact support@fiio.com for help.

Best regards


----------



## H T T

FiiO said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which country are you located in? You could contact support@fiio.com for help.
> 
> Best regards



USA
I will email FiiO support. Thanks


----------



## FiiO

H T T said:


> USA
> I will email FiiO support. Thanks


Ok, thanks for the feedback.

Best regards


----------



## tiamor988 (Jun 16, 2020)

Woot woot.


----------



## FiiO

👍


----------



## Kundi

Can you use this with a Chromebook?


----------



## CarlosAudio51

Kundi said:


> Can you use this with a Chromebook?



I don't have a Chromebook but it should work since it's a Linux OS (odds are Chrome OS is UAC2-compliant by default). I have used it before on Fedora (another Linux distro) and it worked fine.


----------



## FiiO

*Chapter Ten: Q1MKII*

Today we would come to the second new product in 2017, i.e. the Q1 Mark II (Q1MKII). Our old users may know that although our first product was a speaker, it is actually the portable amps that help us make money. This is the reason we have never stopped the introduction of new amp products. 

The Q1MKII is somewhat of a pioneer in terms of the ID design in 2017. The one who has watched the Launch Event and series stories of the M15 may notice that the flagship M15 has inherited the exterior style of the Q1MKII, especially details of the top and bottom part which has a similarity of 90%. 

From the name, Q1MKII, we can easily get that the Q1MKII is the upgraded version of the Q1. But what are the other differences apart from the obviously similar looks?

The most important thing is that the Q1MKII supports iPhones by wining the MFi certification. In fact, we had announced our product strategy at the 2016 Guangzhou Headphone Expo, one of which was the MFi strategy. In short, we wanted to develop a series of audio accessories for iPhones. By the way, for iPhones which build connection through the Lightning port, be sure to check the MFi certification. Otherwise, connections may fail once the iOS is upgraded.

Secondly, the Q1MKII is equipped with a 2.5mm balanced output which you might be more familiar than ever before. In fact, the balanced output on the player/amplifier/headphone has not been introduced very long, but the popularization is quite fast. So our Q1MKII would not go far behind.

Furthermore, most of the amplifier products like the headphone amplifier, uses a potentiometer to control the volume, which is efficient combining with the volume indication itself, and easy to grip. However, it also has quite a few shortcomings. One is that the channel imbalance at low volume because it is difficult to do well. The second is that problems due to long-time using such as noise and other credibilities when adjusting the volume may happen to it. Therefore, for the Q1MKII, we have adopted a new type of ADC volume adjustment technology, on which the audio signal does not go through the volume knob, so there will be no problems such as noise and channel imbalance yet meanwhile the advantages of the volume knob can be kept. Later, this kind of technology is widely applied to many FiiO products which has formed a characteristic of FiiO audio products.

Last but not least, FiiO's DAC/Amps had always been using the USB decoding chip that is with relatively bad poor extensibility and lower supporting formats. However, starting from the Q1MKII, we have adopted the XMOS scheme with the best performance and function ability recognized in the industry. Therefore, the supporting music format of the Q1MKII has soared to 384K/32B, and it also supports native DSD256. This was a great progress based on the Q1.

As for other aspects that were developed and optimized on the basis of the Q1, I would like to rule them out. I believe that from the introduction of the Q1MKII, you can see some of the designs began on the Q1MKII, including the ID design, function, and exterior style, have been continuously applied to FiiO's subsequent new products. This also fully proves the success of the Q1MKII on designs.

To conclude, the Q1MKII is not only a pioneer in technology, but also in the market. Since its listing in 2017, it has continued to sell well in domestic and overseas markets, creating good economic benefits for us.


----------



## CarlosAudio51

I have tried 2 or 3 different micro USB to micro USB OTG cables to pair the Fiio to my Android phone. None of them except for the Fiio ML06 cable can prevent the Fiio from getting power off my phone battery. So, in that regards, it's working as expected. But I'm looking for essentially a longer ML06 (4 to 6 ft long), or any equivalent micro USB to micro USB OTG cable that will not discharge my phone battery. Does anyone know of any?

The ML06 is too short. Only useful for stacking the Fiio with the phone back-to-back, which is kind of terrible since the stacking bands cover half my phone's screen.


----------



## FiiO

Dear user,

For connecting some mobile phone or players with micro usb/type c port, you would need the cable with ID pin to ground(micro usb/type c port) in order to avoid using the power from your phone. 

Best regards


----------



## CarlosAudio51

FiiO said:


> with ID pin to ground(micro usb/type c port) in order to avoid using the power from your phone.



Pretty sure you missed a verb there... Did you mean "with ID pin connected to ground on the host end of the cable"? Isn't this merely the definition of an OTG cable? If so, I've already tried 2 or 3 OTG cables but all of them passed power to the Fiio.

Do you have a longer version of the ML06?


----------



## FiiO

You could read this picture for help:






Best regards


----------



## CarlosAudio51

FiiO said:


> You could read this picture for help:
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards


So basically what I said. Very helpful...
You still haven't answered the question. Do you have a longer version of the ML06?


----------



## FiiO

No, we do not have longer version.

Best regards


----------



## CarlosAudio51

FiiO said:


> No, we do not have longer version.
> 
> Best regards


OK. Thanks for the quick reply. Does anybody else on the thread know of a micro USB to micro USB OTG cable (3 to 6 ft long) that will not discharge my phone battery when using the Fiio Q1 Mk II?


----------



## Facta

Can the user plug into Q1's 2.5mm balanced output using 2.5mm IEMs after sending 3.5mm headphone-out of cellphone into Q1's 3.5mm unbalanced line-input?


----------



## CarlosAudio51

Facta said:


> Can the user plug into Q1's 2.5mm balanced output using 2.5mm IEMs after sending 3.5mm headphone-out of cellphone into Q1's 3.5mm unbalanced line-input?


Yep. Just gotta make sure your IEM's 2.5 mm connector matches the pinout of the Fiio, since there's no commonly accepted standard pinout like there is in 3.5 mm and 6.35 mm ports.


----------



## Facta

CarlosAudio51 said:


> Yep. Just gotta make sure your IEM's 2.5 mm connector matches the pinout of the Fiio, since there's no commonly accepted standard pinout like there is in 3.5 mm and 6.35 mm ports.



The AK standard pin out shouldn't be a problem? The IEM didn't have an issue with  M11Pro's 2.5mm.


----------



## CarlosAudio51 (Aug 20, 2020)

Facta said:


> The AK standard pin out shouldn't be a problem? The IEM didn't have an issue with  M11Pro's 2.5mm.


Yeah, if it worked with the M11 Pro it should work for the Q1 Mk II. I know the Fiio pinout is on the link below. And I remember reading somewhere that Fiio uses the A&K 2.5 mm pinout but can't find the source of the info. Regardless, you should be fine.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...-ak4452-20-hours.855282/page-37#post-14147090

EDIT: Here's a thread comparing pinouts for common 2.5 mm and 3.5 mm balanced connectors:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/3-5mm-and-2-5mm-trrs-balanced-cable-questions.869527/


----------



## Facta

Thank you.


----------



## pannomimi

Hi, does anybody else have the same problem of the battery swelling and discharging even when turned off? This is the 2nd time it has happened to me with the Q1 Mk2 in my 2 years of usage. The first time I already had the battery replaced, and the problem seemed to have cropped up recently again. This time the swollen battery seemed to have pushed the usb port at the back upwards, away from the hole in the casing, making it hard to connect the usb cable. 

Another problem that I have faced throughout the 2 years is Windows not switching seamlessly between my on-board audio and the Q1 Mk2, if the Q1 Mk2 is not set to 44.1 khz in the windows mixer. Using any sampling rate other than 44.1khz locks up the device whenever I switch the output from on-board to the device, thus requiring me to close any programs that are currently playing any sound on the PC, and then turning off and on the Q1 Mk2 again.

For example, I would be playing a YouTube video using my on-board audio, but the moment I turn on the Q1 Mk2, the video and audio freezes, and the Q1 Mk2 does not output any sound from all sources until I close the video, and then restart the Q1 Mk2 again. This only happens when the sampling rate is not set to 44.1 khz. If set to 44.1 khz, windows switches audio output from the video to the Q1 Mk2 after a slight pause.


----------



## Outpost 31

pannomimi said:


> Hi, does anybody else have the same problem of the battery swelling and discharging even when turned off? This is the 2nd time it has happened to me with the Q1 Mk2 in my 2 years of usage. The first time I already had the battery replaced, and the problem seemed to have cropped up recently again. This time the swollen battery seemed to have pushed the usb port at the back upwards, away from the hole in the casing, making it hard to connect the usb cable.



I had to have my Q1 MkII replaced by FiiO late last year after less than a year of use for the exact same problem. The amp would become very warm during use (usually when plugged in and charging), until one day there was a noticeable pop sound from inside the amp. I unplugged it and noticed the amp's female micro USB port was pushed upward. It was fairly clear that the battery had swelled after I removed the back panel to get a look. So far I haven't had the same problem with the replacement, but I've also been using it less. Time will tell, I suppose. FiiO replaced it quickly, but hearing this isn't necessarily an isolated issue certainly puts me off from purchasing other FiiO products.


----------



## FiiO

First of all, our batteries are outsourced. and before we worked with battery suppliers, we didn't know much about the batteries when we cooperation with the supplier before. The swollen problem of battery is difficult to be found at early time using our current testing equipment. It is the expansion of a small amount of impurities from the battery lead to the swollen. Any lithium polymer battery can not avoid this kind of problem.

We've now added high temperature tests in order to expose problems earlier. Although the problem can not be solved absolutely, the rate of such problems can be reduced to a minimum.  Just stop using the product when the swollen issue happens. 

Best regards


----------



## pannomimi

Finally had time to drop Fiio support an email to request for a repair, anxiously waiting for their reply. Over the past week or so the device had completely drained itself or so I presumed, and no longer turns on. I did notice the swelling was much more severe, as could be seen from the bulging frame and only half the usb port being visible. I assume the silver portion at the bottom to be the swollen battery. Kind of sucks since I'll be out of a dac/amp for a couple months, but better than having a mini bomb sitting around. Left it in a bucket of sand for now.


----------



## Inju

Outpost 31 said:


> I had to have my Q1 MkII replaced by FiiO late last year after less than a year of use for the exact same problem. The amp would become very warm during use (usually when plugged in and charging), until one day there was a noticeable pop sound from inside the amp. I unplugged it and noticed the amp's female micro USB port was pushed upward. It was fairly clear that the battery had swelled after I removed the back panel to get a look. So far I haven't had the same problem with the replacement, but I've also been using it less. Time will tell, I suppose. FiiO replaced it quickly, but hearing this isn't necessarily an isolated issue certainly puts me off from purchasing other FiiO products.



I've had my Q1 MKII for two years now and have had no issues. Still going as strong as before. Is there a way to replace the batteries ourselves if it does become an issue? Does anyone know? Love my Q1 MKII.


----------



## secretsubscriber

Inju said:


> I've had my Q1 MKII for two years now and have had no issues. Still going as strong as before. Is there a way to replace the batteries ourselves if it does become an issue? Does anyone know? Love my Q1 MKII.


I just ordered one and am curious about replacement batteries as well..


----------



## CarlosAudio51 (Sep 23, 2020)

CarlosAudio51 said:


> Does anybody else on the thread know of a micro USB to micro USB OTG cable (3 to 6 ft long) that will not discharge my phone battery when using the Fiio Q1 Mk II?



For anyone else who might be interested, what worked for me was the Fiio ML06 OTG cable plus a micro USB extender. The Fiio is not charging its battery (blue light only) from my Android phone when using these 2 cables.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07FBZ963D/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B012S0ZQNU/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## secretsubscriber (Sep 26, 2020)

CarlosAudio51 said:


> For anyone else who might be interested, what worked for me was the Fiio ML06 OTG cable plus a micro USB extender. The Fiio is not charging its battery (blue light only) from my Android phone when using these 2 cables.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07FBZ963D/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B012S0ZQNU/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Hello,
Does anyone have experience with the brand CEXO? I found the two cables below. In appearance, they look exactly like the Fiio cables, but they are less expensive. I bought these before I knew about the Fiio brand cables above. So far they work.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07K6FG383/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07TTHV77F/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## CarlosAudio51

secretsubscriber said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone have experience with the brand CEXO? I found the two cables below. In appearance, they look exactly like the Fiio cables, but they are less expensive. I bought these before I had new about the Fiio brand cables above. So far they work.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07K6FG383/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07TTHV77F/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I don't but they sure look identical to the Fiio cables. Key point on the CEXO descriptions is that they say these cables can't be used for charging so that probably means the +5 VDC pin is shorted in the cable, by choice.


----------



## candysound

secretsubscriber said:


> I just ordered one and am curious about replacement batteries





secretsubscriber said:


> I just ordered one and am curious about replacement batteries as well..


€ 12,72  7％ Off | Battery for Fiio Q1 Mark II MarkII Amplifier New Li-po Polymer Rechargeable Accumulator Pack Replacement 3.7V 1600mAh Track Code
https://a.aliexpress.com/_m0YDzeD


----------



## Sajid Amit

Hi everyone. My first time on this thread. I have recently reviewed the iFi Hip DAC, if it's of interest to anyone. I have a brief comparison to the DF Cobalt here. 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ifi-audio-hip-dac.24211/reviews#review-25877

Please do share feedback if any since I am starting out with reviews! 

Reviewing mostly for fun.


----------



## FiiO

*A Questionnaire About Use Scenarios of FiiO Q1MKII/Q3*

Recently, FiiO has released the USB audio adapter, KA3. Meanwhile, the portable DAC and amplifier Q1MKII and Q3 are hot-selling. To design and develop more appropriate products for you, we are eager to know your needs in daily use scenarios. Therefore, we would like to invite you to fill in the questionnaire below. Thank you so much for your support.

Link: https://forms.gle/bt8UnPhWD6hYNzsu5


----------



## schadjie

FiiO said:


> *A Questionnaire About Use Scenarios of FiiO Q1MKII/Q3*
> 
> Recently, FiiO has released the USB audio adapter, KA3. Meanwhile, the portable DAC and amplifier Q1MKII and Q3 are hot-selling. To design and develop more appropriate products for you, we are eager to know your needs in daily use scenarios. Therefore, we would like to invite you to fill in the questionnaire below. Thank you so much for your support.
> 
> Link: https://forms.gle/bt8UnPhWD6hYNzsu5


Hi @FiiO ihve lost my lightning to micro usb , any recommendation cable replacement?


----------



## FiiO

Distinguished FiiO users,

In order to better know the usage scenarios and further improve our products, we are making a questionnaire about Portable DAC/Amps and would like to invite you to participate in it. Thank you so much for your time and support.

Link: https://forms.gle/MszZKV8fKDLdeQ2C9


----------

